# Streckenänderung beim 24h Rennen in Duisburg



## sunny1766 (5. Mai 2008)

Hallo Zusammen.
Der Veranstalter hat die Streckenführung beim 24 h-Rennen in Duisburg stark verändert!  
Bin im Moment verunsichért ob das jetzt gut oder schlecht ist????  
Was haltet Ihr von der neuen Strecke? 
http://www.skyder.de/xfiles/bilder/...aftspark_Nord_Postenplan_2008_ohne_Posten.pdf
Gruß
Sunny


----------



## mtb-blog.de (6. Mai 2008)

Kann das auch noch nicht einschätzen, einige Teilstücke wirken auf mich aktuell ein wenig verwirrend - ich denke ich schau mir das heute Abend mal an und erstell dabei auch ein Höhenprofil.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## helliot (6. Mai 2008)

> Kann das auch noch nicht einschätzen, einige Teilstücke wirken auf mich aktuell ein wenig verwirrend - ich denke ich schau mir das heute Abend mal an und erstell dabei auch ein Höhenprofil.



Anschauen heisst hinfahren und abfahren?
Zeig mal das Höhenprofil! Wie viele hm sind es es jetzt, wo doch die Strecke fast einen Kilometer kürzer geworden ist!

Gruß Hergen


----------



## wogru (7. Mai 2008)

So viel hat sich nun auch wieder nicht geändert, das meiste ist in der Nähe von Start und Ziel. die Größte Änderung betrifft den "Hügel" von dem man so schön auf Start/Ziel blicken konnte, den kommt man jetzt runter. Letztes Jahr musste man dort nach der langen Gerade und der Haarnadelkurve ohne Schwung bergauf strampeln, jetzt kann man ihn runter rasen. Also ich fand hoch nicht schlecht, da habe ich immer andere überholen können.


----------



## mtb-blog.de (7. Mai 2008)

Bin gestern die neue Strecke so gut es mir mit der skizze möglich war abgefahren. Gerade im Hinteren Teil ist das nicht ganz so einfach, da scheinbar Wege eingeplant sind die bisher nicht erkennbar sind. 

Habe 83 Höhenmeter gemessen, allerdings bin ich auch nur auf 6,6 km gekommen. 

Die Änderungen sind schon nicht so wenig, der ursprünglich letzte Hügel, welchen man durch den Schwung aus der Abfahrt kaum als Anstieg wahrgenommen wurde, liegt nun ein paar Hundert Meter nach dem Start, dann geht es zunächst wie gewohnt bis man im Hinteren Bereich den Schotterhügel nicht gerade, sondern scharf recht hinunter fährt (mit deutlich reduzierter Geschwindigkeit da es unten sofort wieder im 90Grad Winkel nach Links geht) um dann mehr oder weniger zick zack über ein paar Hügel zu fahren bevor es in das Waldstück geht. Dort geht es über eine Spitzkehre höher als in den Vorjahren in eine noch nicht ganz definierte Abfahrt geht. 
Der von Wolfgang erwähnte Hügel wird wie er bereits erwähnt hat, zunächst umfahren und dann in entgegengesetzter Richtung überwunden. Sehr gut finde ich das der 2te Hügel welchen man im Vorjahr hoch und auf selben weg wieder hinunterfahren musste, ohne Möglichkeiten zum überholen zu haben nun weg fällt. 

Das noch nicht 100% stimmige Höhenprofil poste ich heute Abend.


----------



## k.lewerenz (7. Mai 2008)

Hallo,
die Strecke wurde aus dem Grund der besseren Zugänglichkeit für die Zuschauer sowie der Teilnehmer und dem Rettungsdienst geändert.
Der Streckenverlauf ist noch nicht entgültig, evtl. werden noch kleine Änderungen vorgenommen.

Bei der jetzigen Strecke wird es keinerlei Brücken zum erreichen der Start/Ziel/Wechselzone geben.

Bei der Treppenabfahrt kann zwischen Fahren (strecke wie immer) und Laufen parallel Weg an der Rutsche, gewählt werden.

Höherer Berg auf der anderen Seite der mit viel Schwung gefahren werden konnte,
wir mittig abgefahren und unten durch einer gezielten S-Kurve abgeleitet.
(Da die alte Abfahrt mit Regenablaufrinnen umgebaut wurde)

Eine weitere Änderung auf der anderen Seite findet nach der Brücke statt.
Hinter der Brücke kommt eine Bank, an dieser wird der schotter Weg verlassen und über den Grünstreifen gefahren. Anschließend eine kleine Ab- und Auffahrt wieder zum Grünstreifen. Weiterer verlauf direkt an den Pappeln entlang auf den Schotterweg. 

Zum kleinen Waldstück hoch bleibt alles beim Alten, jedoch wird dieser zum Schluss nicht wieder herunter gefahren sondern weiter bergauf und dann erst über die Schneise bergab geleitet (Strecke muss noch aufgefüllt werden)

Der Berg am Festivalgelände wird von hinten angefahren und entgegengesetzt zum letzten Jahr bergauf gefahren, Spitzkehre entfällt.

Der Wechselzonenbereich liegt jetzt entgegengesetzt der Rennstrecke und fällt größer aus als im letzten Jahr.

Gruß
Karsten


----------



## Highlander1972 (7. Mai 2008)

Hallo.

Ist einer so nett und die Strecke abfärt mit nem GPS.
Mir freundlicherweise den Track zu kommen zu lassen ???   

THX


Volker


----------



## helliot (7. Mai 2008)

Highlander1972 schrieb:


> Hallo.
> 
> Ist einer so nett und die Strecke abfärt mit nem GPS.
> Mir freundlicherweise den Track zu kommen zu lassen ???
> ...



Den hätte ich auch gerne!


----------



## tedeschino (7. Mai 2008)

Die Strecke ist meiner Meinung nach jetzt technischer und interessanter.


----------



## bofh (7. Mai 2008)

tedeschino schrieb:


> Die Strecke ist meiner Meinung nach jetzt technischer und interessanter.


Bist Du die neue Strecke schon abgefahren?
Wo siehst Du die neuen technischen Teilstücke?

E.


----------



## md-hammer (8. Mai 2008)

tedeschino schrieb:


> Die Strecke ist meiner Meinung nach jetzt technischer und interessanter.



Vielleicht für euch als achter Team. Für mich als einzelfahrer wage ich das zu bezweifeln. Bin die Strecke abgefahren und war sehr enttäuscht. Die fahrt durch das Fahrerlager um den Bunkervorplatz entfällt. Bin mal gespannt wo der Veranstalter die Einzelfahrer unterbringen will. Letztes Jahr hatte ich mein lager auf dem Bunkervorplatz direkt an der Strecke was sehr angenehm war. Habe keine lust als solist über das halbe Gelände zu fahren um zu meinem Lager zu kommen. Ebenfalls finde ich es sehr Schade das die große Halde nun von der anderen Seite hochgefahren werden soll. Im letzten Jahr mit der Moderation, der nächtlichen Beleuchtung und der Spitzkehre auf der großen Halde das hatte schon was.
Ebenfalls die Kürzung der Strecke um etwas über einen Kilometer ruft bei mir nur Kopfschütteln hervor. Bei einem so großen Fahrerfeld von ca. 370 Teams kann sich wohl jeder vorstellen wie chaotisch es in diesem Jahr auf der Strecke wird. Zumal die Zeiten deutlich schneller werden, und einige wahrscheinlich noch rücksichtsloser fahren werden als in den letzten Jahren.
Bleibt zu hoffen das der Veranstalter sich über das eine oder andere noch Gedanken machen wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flix-noc (8. Mai 2008)

md-hammer schrieb:


> ....Die fahrt durch das Fahrerlager um den Bunkervorplatz entfällt. Bin mal gespannt wo der Veranstalter die Einzelfahrer unterbringen will. Letztes Jahr hatte ich mein lager auf dem Bunkervorplatz direkt an der Strecke was sehr angenehm war. Habe keine lust als solist über das halbe Gelände zu fahren um zu meinem Lager zu kommen. ....



Genau die Befürchtung hatte ich auch beim Blick auf den Streckenplan. Eine Email an den Veranstalter traf aber auf weniger Verständnis. 

"Die Strecke muss so gelegt werden, da es sonst Probleme mit den Pendlern zwischen Wechselzone und Fahrerlager geben wird. Es wird wieder Plätze für die Einzelfahrer geben, aber mehr Platz sei da nicht."

Klingt nicht so richtig gut für uns Einzelfahrer.

Felix


----------



## k.lewerenz (8. Mai 2008)

md-hammer schrieb:


> Vielleicht für euch als achter Team. Für mich als einzelfahrer wage ich das zu bezweifeln. Bin die Strecke abgefahren und war sehr enttäuscht. Die fahrt durch das Fahrerlager um den Bunkervorplatz entfällt. Bin mal gespannt wo der Veranstalter die Einzelfahrer unterbringen will. Letztes Jahr hatte ich mein lager auf dem Bunkervorplatz direkt an der Strecke was sehr angenehm war. Habe keine lust als solist über das halbe Gelände zu fahren um zu meinem Lager zu kommen.
> 
> Ebenfalls finde ich es sehr Schade das die große Halde nun von der anderen Seite hochgefahren werden soll. Im letzten Jahr mit der Moderation, der nächtlichen Beleuchtung und der Spitzkehre auf der großen Halde das hatte schon was.
> 
> ...



Es wird Plätze für Einzelstarter an der Strecke geben (begrenzte Anzahl).
Der entfall der Strecke durch das Fahrerlager gibt gleichzeitig auch mehr Platz für die Teams. 

Eine Moderation am Berg wird es dieses Jahr wahrscheinlich auch wieder geben. Die Spitzkehre ist jetzt mit einzementierten Holzpflöcken versehen, daher nicht mehr befahrbar.

Schnellere Streckenzeiten können nur durch die Verkürzung entstehen.
Die Verkürzung ist meiner Meinung nach kein Problem da es sich sowieso nur an Schlüsselpunkten staute. (Treppe, Berg am Festivalgelände, Waldstück usw.)

Das entfallen des Stückchen Damm und die halbe Runde um das Festivalgelände ist meiner Meinung nach kein Verlust. 

Dafür gibt es halt einen guten Zugang zum Festival Gelände.
Viele haben die Brücken vom letzten Jahr bemängelt.


----------



## runner3 (8. Mai 2008)

Ich kann meinen "Vorrednern" nur zustimmen: Es war schön sehr angenehm als Einzelfahrer direkt an der Strecke seine Unterstüzung zu bekommen. Auch ich bin der Meinung das durch die Kürzere Runde die Team-Fahrer noch schneller werden und dadurch leider auch wieder einige von denen vergessen das es eine Jedermann-Veranstaltung ist und diese gerade aber auch gegenüber den Einzelfahrern "liebevoll" schneiden... naja wenigstens sind ja nun auch die Rettungsfahrzeuge schnell da und es wird somit auch was für die Einzelfahrer getan  
Bin gespannt was sich da noch so alles tut...
Gruß und jetzt nur noch vielleicht bis August


----------



## tedeschino (9. Mai 2008)

bofh schrieb:


> Bist Du die neue Strecke schon abgefahren?
> Wo siehst Du die neuen technischen Teilstücke?
> 
> E.



Hallo
, die Strecke kenne ich gut.

Technischer und interessanter ist die Strecke jetzt deswegen, weil fast kein Hügel mehr mit Schwung angefahren wird (das wird das Renntempo eher verlangsamen als schneller machen), zudem ist eine kleine technische Passage bei den Palmen( hinteres Ende des LPN) rein genommen worden und der letzte Hügel auf der anderen Seite des Landschaftspark hat einen weiteren Anstieg mit zwei Kehren und eine sehr interessante Abfahrt dazu bekommen.
Das verleiht der Strecke meiner Meinung nach mehr MTB Charakter.


----------



## Dumens100 (9. Mai 2008)

und vieleicht auch mehr Unfälle bin die Strecke abgefahren vom Berg Am Manganeisenlager abwärts über die Wiese besser Steiniger weg muß man schon ganz schön mit vorsicht genießen und das Stück hinter der Brücke konnte ich noch nicht so ausmachen da da kein Weg vorhanden ist und viele viele kleine Bäume stehen die wir mit sicherheit nicht beschädigen dürfen ansonsten ist die Strecke schön und es steckt sicher sehr viel Arbeit darin sowas auszuarbeiten man kann es halt nicht jeden gerecht machen jeder hat ja andere Vorstellungen und vieleicht bessere Fahrpraxis.
Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Erzengel (12. Mai 2008)

Habe mir nachdem, alle am murren waren die Strecke auch mal angesehen (abgefahren), also was hier ganz klar rauskommt ist das für Leue die auf gerader Strecke bolzen konnten wie irre, aber nicht in der Lage sind technisch kniffeligere Kurven zu fahren der neue Strecken Verlauf eine echte Herrausforderung darstellt, für diejenigen die eher mit Technik als mit Brachialgewalt zu Werke gehen ist die Strecke meiner Meinung nach alltägliches Brot.
Gut finde ich das es einen Chicken Way gibt für diejenigen die auf der Treppe immer noch nicht verstanden haben das Geschwindigkeit = Sicherheit bedeutet, jetzt hoff ich nur noch das das Überholverbot auf der Treppe aufgehoben wird, dann macht der Abschnitt auch wieder Spaß und mann muß nicht hinter völlig überforderten oder entkräfteten Fahrern hin und her schwanken weil man nicht vorbei darf.
Wir lassen uns im August überraschen und am Ende wird alles gut, egal für welche Team Variante auch immer.
Vieleicht noch ein Wort zu den Unfällen, es ist nun mal so das es in jedem Rennen egal ob Jedermann oder Lizenzklasse immer einer schneller sein wird als der andere, also wenn ich von hinten ein "links" höre dann fahr ich halt nach rechts und lass ihn vorbei (zugegeben konnte díe gehörten "links" letzes Jahr an einer Hand abzählen), nur brauch ich mich nicht wundern wenn ich das ignoriere das dann halt einer sich vorbeidrückt. Leute das sagt das Wort schon "24 Stunden RENNEN" und keine "24 Stunden CTF" oder "Volksradfahren rund um die Uhr". Wenn Rund um Köln oder HEW Classics gefahren wird stürzen auch ne Menge Leute und keiner beschwert sich ausser der Betroffene.  Die meisten Unfälle und Stürze die ich beobachtet oder mitbekommen habe waren entweder auf Materialversagen oder Selbstüberschätzung zurückzuführen. 

Die Einzelfahrer kann ich beruhigen, für euch gibts nen Extra Bereich an der Strecke.

So. Genug geschrieben.

No Pain! No Gain!

Paul (Fahrradies Racing)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wilag (13. Mai 2008)

Hui! Der Erzengel hat zu uns gesprochen! Das Überholverbot auf der Treppe macht sicher Sinn. Da sollte Erzengel mal drüber nachdenken. Ansonsten bin ich ganz seiner Meinung -genug geschrieben.


----------



## Dumens100 (14. Mai 2008)

Beim zweiten mal fahren ist sie nichtmehr so schlimm ist sehr gut gelungen


----------



## Dumens100 (17. Mai 2008)

Habe gehört das wir nächste Woche die Angebote von Sigma zu gemailt bekommen  . Bin ja mal gespannt   was wir da kaufen können und zu welchen Kurs habe mal das Angebot von letzten Jahr gesehen das war nicht schlecht lass mich überraschen.
Gruß
Andreas


----------



## skaster (18. Mai 2008)

mtb-blog.de schrieb:


> Habe 83 Höhenmeter gemessen, allerdings bin ich auch nur auf 6,6 km gekommen.



Also mein HAC ist bei 6,6 Km auf 50 Hm gekommen, auch wenn im "hinteren" Bereich noch nicht alle Wege zu erkennen waren.

[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/101582]
	
[/URL]

Auch subjektiv kam mir die Runde leichter vor, trotz der neuen Kehren, aber das kann ja auch täuschen  .

Gruß
Christoph


----------



## Rotten67 (19. Mai 2008)

Hat den denn jemand mal als GPS Track aufgezeichnet???
Ich hätte den wohl mal gerne. Die Änderungen scheinen der Strecke eine ganz anderen Charakter zu geben.


----------



## Highlander1972 (26. Mai 2008)

skaster schrieb:


> Also mein HAC ist bei 6,6 Km auf 50 Hm gekommen, auch wenn im "hinteren" Bereich noch nicht alle Wege zu erkennen waren.
> 
> [URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/101582]
> 
> ...



Haste den Track mit gespeichert ??

Würde mich über ne Mail freuen


----------



## Metzkergiga4u (26. Mai 2008)

Hm also ein Hac 4 aleine zeichnet keine GPS Koordinaten auf.


----------



## Rotten67 (28. Mai 2008)

An anderer Stelle habe ich den GPS-Track entdeckt.
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=25979&page=43
Dann mal ein "Danke schön" an den Cubeist....


----------



## Christer (28. Mai 2008)

Rotten67 schrieb:


> An anderer Stelle habe ich den GPS-Track entdeckt.
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=25979&page=43
> Dann mal ein "Danke schön" an den Cubeist....



Wenn ich mir die Datei unter Google Earth anschaue, stimmt die Aufzeichnung an verschiedensten Punkten absolut nicht. Der Weg über den Bunkersteg verläuft schräg und endet im "nichts"? Dann geht es quer über die A42. Das kommt nicht hin. 

Auf dem schmalen Trail im Nord/Westen der Strecke den man direkt an der A42 mit einer 180Grad Kurve rauf fährt, müsst ihr derzeit sehr stark aufpassen. Dort sind einige Pflanzen direkt am Weg mit diesem "Eichenlaubspinner"??? überzogen. Der erzeugt extreme allergische Reaktionen. 

Gruß

SR


----------



## tedeschino (30. Mai 2008)

Hallo,
ich biete am kommenden Sonntag (1.6.) eine Streckenführung an.
Treffpunkt ist der letztjährige Start/Ziel Bereich um 9 Uhr.
Wir werden die Strecke in einem langsamen Tempo abfahren.
Zu erkennen bin ich an dem Team Trikot mit dem Stromberg Logo.
Bis dann
Schöne Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Highlander1972 (30. Mai 2008)

Rotten67 schrieb:


> An anderer Stelle habe ich den GPS-Track entdeckt.
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=25979&page=43
> Dann mal ein "Danke schön" an den Cubeist....





THX


----------



## WiKie (21. Juni 2008)

Hallo,
wer fährt die "neue" Strecke am 19.07.(?!) (nochmal) ab ??
Ich/wir würden uns gerne dranhängen !!

Gruß
Kirsten


----------



## ismay (23. Juni 2008)

Hallo und guten morgen.

Bis jetzt steht noch nix in meinem Kalender. 
Könnte mir gut vorstellen am 19.07. durch den Landschaftspark zu fahren.
Näheres müßten wir dann noch absprechen. Zeitmäßig bin ich da ziemlich flexibel, denn ich wohne nur ca. 2,5 km vom Park entfernt.

Schönen Tag und Grüße

Achim


----------



## WiKie (23. Juni 2008)

Das ist super. 
Also, dann mach Dir doch bitte einen entsprechenden Vermerk in Deinen Kalender.
Grundsätzlich würde ich/wir gerne nachmittags oder am frühen Abend fahren, damit wir die Strecke nochmal bei Dämmerung erfahren können.
Aber das machen wir so, wie es Dir am besten in den Tag paßt.

Dann erstmal vielen Dank vorab.
Einen schönen Abend noch

Gruß
Kirsten


----------



## ismay (24. Juni 2008)

Nabend.

Der Termin ist eingetragen.  Alles andere klären wir besser per email. Ich hab Dir mal ne PN geschickt.

Schönen Abend noch und Grüße aus Duisburg

Achim


----------



## klmp77 (27. Juni 2008)

Aloha,
ich finde die Streckenänderung nicht schlecht, auf den Sinterweg und die Wittfelder Straße kann ich gut verzichten. Dass es jetzt 200 m nach dem Start direkt in einen kleinen und engen Anstieg geht ist für die Startfahrer natürlich weniger schön.
Sorgen habe ich aber wegen der Abfahrt vom Hügel am Manganeisenlager, die ist sehr schnell, hat ordentliche Brocken in der Mitte und der Auslauf ist kurz.
Auch die letzte Kurve vor der Wechselzone könnte fein eng werden, wenn man auf der Abfahrt nochmal Kette gibt.
Gruß
Marc


----------



## pseudosportler (27. Juni 2008)

Aber so langsam kommt die Runde an ne MTB-Strecke ran , es sind zwar 2-3 Stellen noch nicht so ganz als Weg zu erkennen aber das wird sich bei den betrieb der dort herrscht bald ändern .

MfG pseudosportler


----------



## dinablo (27. Juni 2008)

klmp77 schrieb:


> Aloha,
> ich finde die Streckenänderung nicht schlecht, auf den Sinterweg und die Wittfelder Straße kann ich gut verzichten. Dass es jetzt 200 m nach dem Start direkt in einen kleinen und engen Anstieg geht ist für die Startfahrer natürlich weniger schön.
> Sorgen habe ich aber wegen der Abfahrt vom Hügel am Manganeisenlager, die ist sehr schnell, hat ordentliche Brocken in der Mitte und der Auslauf ist kurz.
> Auch die letzte Kurve vor der Wechselzone könnte fein eng werden, wenn man auf der Abfahrt nochmal Kette gibt.
> ...


Für den Start wird es eine Sonderlösung geben.
Bei der Abfahrt am Manganeisenlager wird nicht mittig abgefahren, sondern der Auslauf beim Parkplatz genutzt.
Es wird nicht scharf rechts nach der letzten Abfahrt gefahren, sondern die zweite Möglichkeut rechts genutzt. So wird es etwas entschärft.
Gruß
Faablo


----------



## Wayne70 (7. Juli 2008)

Wie läuft eigentlich der Bezug des Fahrerlagers ab. First come, first get?
Oder gibt es zugewiesene Plätze je Team? Und sind dann alle Stromversorgungen schon belegt? Ist die Zufahrt auch noch am 09.08.08 möglich oder ist alles zugestellt?

Ich kann den Eventinfos hierzu nicht viel entnehmen. Wir kommen erst am 09.08.08 morgens zum Aufbau und wissen natürlich in welches Fahrerlager wir kommen, aber mehr auch nicht. Wir sind das erste Mal dabei. 4er Team.

Gruß
Wayne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dumens100 (7. Juli 2008)

Samstag morgen kannste auch noch das Fahrerlager beziehen


----------



## Wayne70 (8. Juli 2008)

Moin.
Werden die Pazellen dann zugewiesen oder jeder geht dahin wo Platz ist?
Wayne


----------



## md-hammer (8. Juli 2008)

Wayne70 schrieb:


> Wie läuft eigentlich der Bezug des Fahrerlagers ab. First come, first get?
> Oder gibt es zugewiesene Plätze je Team? Und sind dann alle Stromversorgungen schon belegt? Ist die Zufahrt auch noch am 09.08.08 möglich oder ist alles zugestellt?
> 
> Ich kann den Eventinfos hierzu nicht viel entnehmen. Wir kommen erst am 09.08.08 morgens zum Aufbau und wissen natürlich in welches Fahrerlager wir kommen, aber mehr auch nicht. Wir sind das erste Mal dabei. 4er Team.
> ...



Im Vorfeld konnte man seine Wünsche äußern wo und mit wem man gerne zusammenstehen möchte. Der Veranstalter wird versuchen so viel wie möglich zu berücksichtigen, was aber aufgrund des riesigen Andrangs nicht möglich sein wird.
Im letzten Jahr hat jedes Team eine E-Mail bekommen mit seiner Platzzuteilung. Die Ordner werden jedem Teilnehmer vor Ort seinen Platz zuweisen. Für die Einzelfahrer und die Hauptsponsoren wird es Plätze an der Strecke geben. Wenn sich jedes Team ein wenig einschränkt, dann wirds schon passen.
Mit dem Strom und Wasser wird es hoffentlich in diesem Jahr keine Probleme geben, da sich die  Stadtwerke Duisburg dessen angenommen haben. Ich nehme jetzt zum 5. male in Duisburg Teil und habe bisher immer einen Stromanschluß bekommen.
Gruß Micha


----------



## Wayne70 (10. Juli 2008)

Danke Micha.
Dann freuen wir uns schon auf unsere erste Teilnahme.
Wayne


----------



## Wayne70 (14. Juli 2008)

Welche Rundenzeiten haltet ihr den für möglich, bei der
gänderten Strecke?

Wahlweise für Topfahrer, fürs Mittelfeld und für Touristen?
Wir überlegen gerade ob wir uns ein schönes Ziel setzen können
und ob es realistisch ist.

Strecke ist ja kürzer und daher nicht ganz mit dem Vorjahr vergleichbar.

Grob würde ich für ein 4er Team kalkulieren, dass ein 21er Schnitt drin sein
sollte, wenn man halbwegs trainiert ist. Damit wäre dann 500km nicht überzogen? Oder schlucken die Wechsel so viel Zeit, dass man damit den Fahrschnitt in den Keller treibt?
Was meint ihr?
Wayne


----------



## mtb-blog.de (14. Juli 2008)

für ein "halbwegs trainiertes" Team sind 500km eigentlich kein Problem vorausgesetzt es das Wetter spielt halbwegs mit. Die 500 haben wir im letzten Jahr im untrainierten 8ter auch geschafft und wir haben beim wechsel noch Lampen umbauen müssen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Re-spekt (14. Juli 2008)

Hallo,

wird da nochmal ne Streckenbesichtigung gefahren - vielleicht von Herrn tedeschino ?

dann würden wir auch mal kommen !


----------



## Dumens100 (17. Juli 2008)

Achtung Achtung erneute Streckenänderung
Gruß
Andreas


----------



## kleinbiker (18. Juli 2008)

Wie, was, wo?

Ich finde nichts!


----------



## Re-spekt (18. Juli 2008)

wie nochmalige Streckenänderung ?

suche Streckenbesichtigung !


----------



## sv_werder (18. Juli 2008)

Hier ist der Link: http://www.skyder.de/xfiles/bilder/24_Stunden_Duisburg/24h_von_Duisburg_Streckenplan_2008web.pdf.


----------



## wogru (18. Juli 2008)

Na ja, so schlimm ist die Änderung nun auch wieder nicht. Aber wahrscheinlich wird jede Woche die Strecke noch einmal ver(schlimm?)bessert und am Ende müssen alle doch den selben Weg fahren.


----------



## bofh (18. Juli 2008)

kleinbiker schrieb:


> Wie, was, wo?
> Ich finde nichts!


Nach der Abfahrt geht's komplett durch das Manganeisenlager und nach dem Emscher-Durchbruch sieht de rintere Teil der Strecke (iirc) wieder aus wie 2007.

E.


----------



## skyder (18. Juli 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

es ist richtig - die Strecke wurde (aber nur geringfügig) modifiziert. Ich war Anfang Juli vor Ort und habe mir nochmals den Kurs angeschaut. Gemeinsam mit unserem Team wurde die Strecke wie im Internet (oder fast) publiziert geändert. Kern der Änderung: die vom DIN Team (hier Dank an die Jungs, die sich jedes Jahr extrem um den Event engagieren) vorgeschlagene Streckenänderung (Singletrail im Waldstück - mit neuem Uphill und anschließendem Downhill) auf der anderen Seite der Emscher Str. ist leider im Downhill zu schmal - eine Streckenverbreiterung nicht möglich und deshalb zu gefährlich. Darum werden wir an der Strecke aus dem letzten Jahr festhalten. 
Außerdem bleiben wir auch im Manganeisenlager bei der bekannten Streckenführung - werden aber kurz vor den Eisenstangen rechts ins Lager abbiegen um einige verlorene gegangene Meter wieder aufzuholen und die Abbiegung in Richtung Brücke zu entschärfen.

Dazu kommt eine ganz neue Änderung: Der kurze steile Downhill am Bahndamm wird 2008 nicht gefahren! Dort hat sich eine sehr tiefe Rille gebildet die nicht aufgefüllt werden kann und (vor allem in der Nacht) ein extremes Risiko für Könner und Nichtkönner darstellt. Wir haben hier heute mit dem Gärtnerstützpunkt telefoniert -ein Auffüllen mit Schotter würde nicht lange halten sodass die Sicherheit nicht gewährleistet ist. Es wird deshalb dort geradeaus gefahren (bisher als Laufweg bezeichnet...), ein kleiner Anstieg fällt somit weg.

Weiter: Start und Ziel ist inzwischen vorverlegt worden - die ehemalige Zielgerade wird fast ausschließlich Wechselzone sein und (auch wenn ich gesteinigt werde...) in der Wechselzone wird es ein absolutes Fahrverbot geben (ähnlich wie bei den 24h von Regau), um auch hier das Sturzrisiko zu vermeiden.

Alle Infos gibt es für die Teilnehmer in den nächsten Tagen per Email.

Gruß


----------



## klmp77 (18. Juli 2008)

und man muß am bahndamm diese fürchterliche abfahrt nicht mehr runter.
für 2009 ist wohl endlich ein shuttlebus geplant, dann verliert man nicht mehr so viel kraft an den anstiegen.


----------



## Dumens100 (18. Juli 2008)

@skyder Stephan dich wird hier keiner Steinigen es ist eine super Veranstaltung und von Dir und deinem Team super geplant.
Gruß
Andreas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rotten67 (20. Juli 2008)

Ich bin auch der Meinung, dass die Böschung hinter der Bank eine Gefahrenstelle ist. Da hat sich eine richtig tiefe Rinne gebildet. Wenn da noch gefahren werden soll, hieße das alle die linke Spur nehmen müssen. Dann sind die Helden (die alle auf Zeit fahren und technisch perfekt sind) total entsetzt und genervt wenn da mal einer etwas vorsichtiger fährt. Außerdem würde sich die Spur, aufgrund der Meute, auch abnutzen.


----------



## British Bulldog (20. Juli 2008)

@skyder,
Schrittgeschwindigkeit in der Wechselzone würde auch reichen!!
Gruß


----------



## Re-spekt (20. Juli 2008)

klar " Vorsicht beim wechseln" so wie in der Boxengasse der F1 von mir aus auch durch Schrittgeschwindigkeit wenns nicht funktioniert duch absteige-zwang !

doch bitte ich darum - das Fahrern die nicht wechseln freie Fahrt zuteil wird - entweder durch Wechselgasse oder Streckenteilung bis hin zu Sackgasse.

Skyder wird es schon richten !! ich nbin mir sicher


----------



## helliot (20. Juli 2008)

Ich fände es auch sehr gut, wenn es eine Extrafahrspur für die "Durchfahrer" geben würde. Dies wurde vor zwei Jahren ja schon einmal versucht aber nicht konsequent durchgeführt. Vielleicht sollte versucht werden eine frühzeitige Teilung der Strecke diesbezüglich "baulich" herzustellen.


----------



## bofh (20. Juli 2008)

helliot schrieb:


> Ich fände es auch sehr gut, wenn es eine Extrafahrspur für die "Durchfahrer" geben würde. [...] Vielleicht sollte versucht werden eine frühzeitige Teilung der Strecke diesbezüglich "baulich" herzustellen.


Dafür.
Sonst haben die Nichtwechsler unter Umständen auch noch die Konsequenzen zu tragen, wenn ich (oder jemand anderes ) beim Wechseln etwas ungeschickter bin als unbedingt notwendig...

Letztes Jahr gab's da einige Situationen beim Wechseln, die - auch von der Wortwahl her - äußerst unschön waren.

E.


----------



## Racer09 (21. Juli 2008)

Würde es auch sehr begrüßen wenn für die "Nichtwechsler" in Start und Ziel ne seperate Spur wäre. Mit Gittern abgetrennte, eine 1m breite Spur würde dicke reichen, weil ich denke wenn die Ziellgerade zur Laufpassage würde, gibts noch mehr Chaos. Oder halt die Komplette Startzielgerade zum Durchfahren und wechseln frei geben, aber gewechselt darf nur auf der in Fahrtrichtung rechten Seite und gefahren nur auf der linken. Dürfte ja kein Problem darstellen, dieses per Ordner zu kontrolieren (zur Not mit Rundenabzugsstrafe, wie an der Treppe). Sollte es wirklich so kommen, das man die Zielgerade entlanglaufen muß, ist es in Verbindung mit dem Endfall des Böschungsdownhills, ein großer Schritt Richtung Querfeldeinrennen und verliert immer mehr seinen Reiz.


----------



## skyder (21. Juli 2008)

Racer09 schrieb:


> Würde es auch sehr begrüßen wenn für die "Nichtwechsler" in Start und Ziel ne seperate Spur wäre. Mit Gittern abgetrennte, eine 1m breite Spur würde dicke reichen, weil ich denke wenn die Ziellgerade zur Laufpassage würde, gibts noch mehr Chaos. Oder halt die Komplette Startzielgerade zum Durchfahren und wechseln frei geben, aber gewechselt darf nur auf der in Fahrtrichtung rechten Seite und gefahren nur auf der linken. Dürfte ja kein Problem darstellen, dieses per Ordner zu kontrolieren (zur Not mit Rundenabzugsstrafe, wie an der Treppe). Sollte es wirklich so kommen, das man die Zielgerade entlanglaufen muß, ist es in Verbindung mit dem Endfall des Böschungsdownhills, ein großer Schritt Richtung Querfeldeinrennen und verliert immer mehr seinen Reiz.



Hallo, 

selbstverständlich ist bei der neuen Wechselzonen-Variante eine separate Spur für Fahrer die nicht wechseln gedacht (abgetrennt mit Gittern). Gleichwohl machen wir dass ja nicht - um den Reiz an der Veranstaltung noch mehrzu verlieren... sondern weil es in den letzten Jahren einfach immer wieder zu Stürzen gekommen ist - und letztendlich - sobald es kracht manche Leute dann auf die Idee kommen nach Schuldigen zu suchen. Die Laufvariante hat sich inzwischen zweimal in Regau als optimal erwiesen, gemeldete Teilnehmer haben uns diese Variante ans Herz gelegt und ich habe hier mit dem Veranstalter Mario Billich im Vorfeld gesprochen, der mir bestätigt hat, dass die Teilnehmer die "fahrfreie" Wechselzone begrüßen. Wir werden es nicht ganz so wie in Regau praktizieren - aber ich denke ein Versuch ist es wert. 

Gruß

skyder


----------



## skyder (21. Juli 2008)

British Bulldog schrieb:


> @skyder,
> Schrittgeschwindigkeit in der Wechselzone würde auch reichen!!
> Gruß



Sicher, aber dann brauchst Du hier noch mehr Ordner, die diese Regelung kontrollieren (ab wann beginnt die Schrittgeschwindigkeit - wie viel Toleranz wird zugelassen), und wenn wir von noch mehr Ordner sprechen dann sprechen wir auch immer von 24 Stunden Einsatz - also wenn 2 Ordner gebraucht werden, sind es 6 (in drei Schichten) oder bei 3 gleich 9 Ordner)...und wir haben schon weit mehr als 150 im Einsatz! Irgendwann ist einfach Schicht im Schacht (habe gestern Schimanski gesehen....)

Gruß
skyder


----------



## KILROY (21. Juli 2008)

Dann bekommt die Wechselzone vermutlich genau einen schmalen Ein- und genau einen Ausgang, damit sich nicht alle wechselwilligen an dem Punkt treffen, der die kürzeste Laufstrecke beinhaltet, oder ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## skyder (21. Juli 2008)

KILROY schrieb:


> Dann bekommt die Wechselzone vermutlich genau einen schmalen Ein- und genau einen Ausgang, damit sich nicht alle wechselwilligen an dem Punkt treffen, der die kürzeste Laufstrecke beinhaltet, oder ?




RICHTIG


----------



## Re-spekt (21. Juli 2008)

nicht zu vergessen ! 

- *wechseln sollte Zeit kosten *- 

ich würde sogar soweit gehen das stetiges wechseln (nach jeder Runde) ein Nachteil sein muß!


----------



## KILROY (21. Juli 2008)

@skyder: etwas off topic, aber: 
Erhalten die Teamleader eigentlich eine mail, ob die Platzreservierung geklappt hat, oder erfährt man's im Zweifel erst vor Ort ( das war m.E. in 2006 & 2007 der Fall )

Gruß


----------



## skyder (21. Juli 2008)

KILROY schrieb:


> @skyder: etwas off topic, aber:
> Erhalten die Teamleader eigentlich eine mail, ob die Platzreservierung geklappt hat, oder erfährt man's im Zweifel erst vor Ort ( das war m.E. in 2006 & 2007 der Fall )
> 
> Gruß



Hallo,

nein, es handelt sich ja grundsätzlich nicht um eine Platzreservierung, sondern eine Platzbedarfsmeldung; sprich - was wird benötigt - mit welchem Team möchte man - wenn möglich zusammen campieren - und welches Fahrerlager wird bevorzugt (I oder II) . Einzelne Reservierungen wie z.B.: "Bitte den Platz des Vorjahres"... sind definitiv nicht möglich. Wir versuchen jeden Wunsch zu erfüllen - stoßen aber einfach an vorhandene Grenzen (mangelnder Platz). Die Einteilung wird gemacht wenn alle Meldungen eingetrudelt sind. Die Liste dafür gibt es am 06.August - sehr kurzfristig - aber das ist gewollt, da Änderungen nicht oder sehr schwer möglich sind.


----------



## McKnight (21. Juli 2008)

Hallo,

wir sind dieses Jahr schon das vierte Mal in Duisburg dabei und sind auch schon die 24 h Rennen in München gefahren.

Die neuen Änderungen können wir nicht so richtig nachvollziehen. Es ist natürlich schade, dass es zu Stürzen in der Wechselzone gekommen ist. Aber deswegen jetzt Laufpassage wie beim Triathlon zu machen, sehen wir nicht als sinnvoll an. Es würden sich bestimmt noch Alternativen bieten zu einer Laufpassage.

Ausserdem handelt es sich doch eigentlich um eine MTB Veranstaltung. Bei solchen Veranstaltungen können auch schon mal ein paar "fahrtechnische" Schwierigkeiten wie eine kleine Böschungsabfahrt kommen. Wenn Ihr diese Abfahrt herausnehmt, dann ändert bitte das Reglement und gebt Cyclocross Räder zum Start frei. Es ist bei der neuen Strecke sinnvoll damit zu fahren als mit einem MTB.

Die Veranstaltung verliert leider immer mehr seinen Reiz.


----------



## RoniK (21. Juli 2008)

Zitat von McKnight;


Ausserdem handelt es sich doch eigentlich um eine MTB Veranstaltung. Bei solchen Veranstaltungen können auch schon mal ein paar "fahrtechnische" Schwierigkeiten wie eine kleine Böschungsabfahrt kommen. Wenn Ihr diese Abfahrt herausnehmt, dann ändert bitte das Reglement und gebt Cyclocross Räder zum Start frei. Es ist bei der neuen Strecke sinnvoll damit zu fahren als mit einem MTB.

Da kann ich mich nur anschließen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dumens100 (21. Juli 2008)

nicht immer nur meckern  ich kann Stephan schon gut verstehen ich weiß nämlich wie es ist erst schreien sie alle ah was für nee langweilige Strecke aber wenn dann einer stürtzt und sich vieleicht noch nen Knochen bricht dann will er sofort schmerzens Geld vom Veranstalter und es wird sofort gemeckert warum die strecke auf einmal doch so schwer ist. Könnt ja gern mal sonn Ereignis planen ich glaube danach wolt ihr mit Stephan dann doch nicht mehr tauschen. Er macht das jetzt schon so lange ich glaube nicht das er solche Enscheidungen nur mal eben so trift er wird schon jedes wenn und aber abwägen und sich dann zur besten Möglichkeit entscheiden und man macht es eh nicht jeden recht es werden immer welche was zu meckern haben.
Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Pif (21. Juli 2008)

Die Gründe für die Änderungen sind ja egal, defakto hat die Strecke so sicherlich an Reiz verloren. 
Die Forderung nach der Einsatz eines Crossers finde ich deswegen auch verständlich.


----------



## McKnight (21. Juli 2008)

Es geht hier nicht darum zu meckern und Stefan das Leben schwer zu machen. Ich möchte mit Ihm bestimmt auch nicht tauschen. Man kann aber bei so einer Veranstaltung auch nicht alle Sachen, die vielleicht passieren könnten ausschliessen.

Wir reden hier aber von einem Rennen und jeder Teilnehmer sollte sich darüber bewusst sein, dass man stürzen kann. ich würde nie auf die Idee kommen den Veranstalter dafür verantwortlich machen wenn ich Stürzen würde. Das kann leider nun mal passieren wenn man Rennen fährt.


----------



## skyder (21. Juli 2008)

Also... Grundsätzlich darf jeder meckern ... das mache ich ja auch wenn mir was nicht passt. 

Aber:

Thema Bahndamm: Die Rille ist inzwischen so tief, dass die Kurbeln sogar aufsetzen können, und nun halt nicht jeder  - in jeder Runde - die Ideal-Linie (die jetzt sehr schmal ist - gleich treffen wird. Ich habe mir das persönlich letzte Woche angesehen - und so geht es einfach nicht!!- Wie beschrieben ist die Rille nicht dauerhaft auffüllbar -  Stürze sind hier nun mal vorprogrammiert und wir können - und werden - diese nicht einfach einkalkulieren. Abgesehen davon gibt es auch noch eine Verwaltung "Landschaftspark" die uns - bei solchen Gefahrenstellen - anhält das Ganze möglichst sicher zu machen. Klar fährt jeder auf eigene Rechnung und Gefahr - aber im Falle eines Unfalls (der hervorsehbar oder vermeidbar wäre) -wird dies leider immer wieder vergessen (auch hier kann ich aus Erfahrung sprechen!)

Thema Wechselzone:
Wir als Veranstalter (und ich glaube, dass sehen meine Veranstalterkollegen ähnlich...) versuchen unsere Rennen so Konflikt-neutral wie möglich zu organisieren. Die Wechselzone bei den 24 Stunden Rennen ist hier ein Thema - dass bisher immer wieder zu Stress und auch "schweren Unfällen" geführt hat. Deshalb versuchen wir diesmal die Variante aus Regau, die dort optimal funktioniert. Wenn in den letzten Jahren (egal bei welchem 24h-Rennen) hier alles reibungslos funktioniert hätte - alle zufrieden gewesen wären - warum würde ich mir dann den Kopf darüber zerbrechen? Glaubt mir - am einfachsten ist es - alles so zu machen wir im Vorjahr (oder im Jahr davor...), aber ich habe den Anspruch - den Event - wo möglich - zu verbessern oder zumindest sicherer zu machen.

Crossräder: Was soll den das? Für mich fängt die Cross-Saison im September an und geht bis Ende Jan. Wer dazwischen mit dem Cross-Rad ein MTB Rennen fahren will - weil ihm die Strecke zu einfach erscheint - soll sich bitte ein anderes Rennen aussuchen

Insgesamt finde ich es doch sehr spannend, dass der Event an Reiz verliert - weil eine Abfahrt weg fällt - dafür eine andere dazukommen ist - und weil man die Wechselzone möglichst "sturzfrei" organisieren will. Dachte der Event hätte noch andere Reize, und frage mich, warum so viele deshalb hier starten.

Gruß


----------



## Re-spekt (21. Juli 2008)

seht ihr Leute - 
wie wir lesen dürfen befinden wir uns in besten Händen !!!

Vertrauen wir ein wenig den Profis - denn sie wissen was sie tun !
und Skyder hat schon mehr als einmal bewiesen " Profi zu sein "

@ Skyder 
und wenn du in der letzten Minute noch ne Änderung vornimmst,
ich steh hinter dir!

P.S. gibts denn jetzt auch ne Wertung/Ehrung für die schnellste´n Runde / Runden in folge?

3 Runden in folge nimmt den Power (agressiv Kopf abfahren) raus!


----------



## Blut Svente (21. Juli 2008)

lass den skyder mal machen. zum thema crosser kann ich nur sagen das ich glaube das ein crosser nicht besser geeignet wäre.  ausserdem is das ein mtb event.
LG Tischi vom Team 7Hills


----------



## Highlander1972 (21. Juli 2008)

@ Skyder 

Haste Dich auch schon ums Wetter gekümmert ???   

Alle regen sich über die Streckenänderung auf....   

Aber von mir aus kann am Tag X wieder die Strecke geändert werden...

Aber das Wetter... bitte...bitte wenigstens Trocken      


Kette rechts.

Gruß MTB Express Kempen


----------



## skyder (21. Juli 2008)

Highlander1972 schrieb:


> @ Skyder
> 
> Haste Dich auch schon ums Wetter gekümmert ???
> 
> ...



Habe Top-Wetter bestellt (bis 25 Grad am Tag, 18 Grad nachts; wolkenlos)!

Re-spekt:

Gute Idee mit der schnellsten Runde (oder Runden), werde mir das durch den Kopf gehen lassen...


----------



## klmp77 (21. Juli 2008)

ich überlege gerade fieberhaft welche abfahrt dazugekommen ist.


----------



## skyder (21. Juli 2008)

klmp77 schrieb:


> ich überlege gerade fieberhaft welche abfahrt dazugekommen ist.



nach der Durchquerung des Manganeisenlagers - rechts über die Brücke dann links in Richtung Bach (ist nicht so steil wie der Bahndamm - aber interessant zu fahren).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## klmp77 (21. Juli 2008)

aha, da war bei den letzten testfahrten noch keine streckenführung erkennbar, dann bin ich mal gespannt.


----------



## bofh (21. Juli 2008)

McKnight schrieb:


> Ausserdem handelt es sich doch eigentlich um eine MTB Veranstaltung. Bei solchen Veranstaltungen können auch schon mal ein paar "fahrtechnische" Schwierigkeiten wie eine kleine Böschungsabfahrt kommen. Wenn Ihr diese Abfahrt herausnehmt, dann ändert bitte das Reglement und gebt Cyclocross Räder zum Start frei. Es ist bei der neuen Strecke sinnvoll damit zu fahren als mit einem MTB.



Bitte vergiß dabei nicht, daß solche Veranstaltungen wie die 24h von Duisburg Jedermann-Veranstaltungen sind. Das heißt, daß da auch wirklich jeder fährt - auch ein absoluter Fahrtechnik-Legastheniker. Natürlich führt das zu fahrtechnich äußerst leicht zu bewältigenden Strecken.

[provokation]
MIR gehen inzwischen die arroganten Profi-Hobbyfahrer auf den Sack, die bei Lizenzrennen nichts reißen, aber dafür bei Jedermannrennen über die anfängertauglichen Strecken motzen.[/provokation]

E.


----------



## md-hammer (21. Juli 2008)

bofh schrieb:


> Bitte vergiß dabei nicht, daß solche Veranstaltungen wie die 24h von Duisburg Jedermann-Veranstaltungen sind. Das heißt, daß da auch wirklich jeder fährt - auch ein absoluter Fahrtechnik-Legastheniker. Natürlich führt das zu fahrtechnich äußerst leicht zu bewältigenden Strecken.
> 
> [provokation]
> MIR gehen inzwischen die arroganten Profi-Hobbyfahrer auf den Sack, die bei Lizenzrennen nichts reißen, aber dafür bei Jedermannrennen über die anfängertauglichen Strecken motzen.[/provokation]
> ...



Dem kann ich nur zustimmen. Ich weiss im Vorfeld bei einem solchen Event das hier nicht nur nur ambitionierte Fahrer unterwegs sind.
An die Superfahrer die hier schimpfen ein Tip. Fahrt doch mal die Cristalp oder den Kitzalp Marathon. Wahrscheinlich keine traute weil sonst ALLE über EUCH schimpfen als Fahrtechniklegastheniker.


----------



## MTB320 (21. Juli 2008)

Ja Hallo  Das Geht ja mal gar nicht ich Fahre jetzt im 5 Jahr das 24 Stunden Rennen in Duisburg
und in den ersten Jahren hat es dies Probleme nicht gegeben .
Die Abfahrt zum Bahndamm war Steiler und nicht so Breit (jetzt Aufgefüllt :-( )
Die Wechselzone war auf dem Bunkervorplatz wo genug platz zum wechseln ist + zweiter Spur 
für die die durch Fahren.
Wir können ja alles Alphastieren und dann mit Rennrädern im Kreis Fahren ) (Witz nicht Persönlich  nehmen)
Und ja das stimmt es ist ein jedermann Rennen ,bei meinem ersten 24 Stunden rennen hier in Duisburg hatte ich mein Bike erst 2 Monate (war das erste seiner Art in Duisburg und ich Glaube nach München das 2 24 H Rennen in Deutschland ) Habe mir die Strecke angeschaut und mich vorbereitet. Die Stecke ist technisch nicht anspruchsvoll da ist die strecke vom CTF in Dortmund oder Essen Schlimmer und das sind auch jeder man  Veranstaltungen.


----------



## bofh (21. Juli 2008)

MTB320 schrieb:


> da ist die strecke vom CTF in Dortmund oder Essen Schlimmer und das sind auch jeder man Rennen .


Falsch.
CTFs sind keine Rennen.
Die mittlere Runde in Essen fand ich fahrtechnisch deutlich zu anspruchsvoll für eine CTF. Das spielt aber hier alles keine Rolle: es geht um das Jedermannrennen "24h von Duisburg". Und wenn letztes Jahr nicht nur an der Treppe getragen wurde, sondern auch an der Böschungsabfahrt und der Veranstalter daraus die Konsequenzen im Sinne der (Anfänger-)Teilnehmer zieht, ist das meiner Meinung nach zu begrüßen. Mit genau diesen Leuten und den ganz schnellen hatte ich (Wiedereinsteiger nach 17 Jahren, also Anfänger) seltsamerweise am wenigsten Streß.

E.


----------



## MTB320 (21. Juli 2008)

Ich weiß ja das CTF ´s keine rennen sind heißt ja auch Cross Tourist Fahrt ich möchte ja nur einen fergleich zihen .
Das ist eben ein MTB Rennen und das soll es auch bleiben .
Wenn man den einzigen Tech. Anspruch den die Stecke hat raus nimmt wo ist dann der Reiz, 24H im Kreis Fahren kann jeder außerdem muss die Treppe dann auch raus die ist für Anfänger ein größeres Problem (meiner Meinung nach )  
Wir haben in unserem Team einen Anfänger mit dem Trainire ich im moment apfahren damit der das im Rennen Peilt . Vorbereiten ist alles und in der Zeit die man hat solte das kein Problem sein.

PS: Geiles GT


----------



## wogru (22. Juli 2008)

MTB320 schrieb:


> Ich weiß ja das CTF ´s keine rennen sind heißt ja auch Cross Tourist Fahrt ich möchte ja nur einen fergleich zihen .
> Das ist eben ein MTB Rennen und das soll es auch bleiben .
> Wenn man den einzigen Tech. Anspruch den die Stecke hat raus nimmt wo ist dann der Reiz, 24H im Kreis Fahren kann jeder außerdem muss die Treppe dann auch raus die ist für Anfänger ein größeres Problem (meiner Meinung nach )
> Wir haben in unserem Team einen Anfänger mit dem Trainire ich im moment apfahren damit der das im Rennen Peilt . Vorbereiten ist alles und in der Zeit die man hat solte das kein Problem sein.
> ...


Also wenn jeder 24 Stunden im Kreis fahren kann dann mach doch am Nürburgring mit. Ich würde dir dann aber das RR- und nicht das MTB-Rennen empfehlen, danach können wir weiter reden !!
Die Treppe ist außerdem entschärft worden, es gibt ja einen alternative Schiebepassage. 
Außerdem 2 Sachen, ich starte mit meinem Team weil wir Spaß haben wollen und viele Bekannte aus dem gleichen Grund bei dem Rennen mitmachen. Es geht primär darum Freunde zu treffen, die man beim Biken kennen gelernt hat und eine nette Zeit zu verbringen. Das man ganz nebenbei noch ein Rennen fahren und sich so mit den anderen vergleichen kann ist toll. Für alle die jetzt meinen wir würden Hollandradtempo fahren, sobald der Startschuss fällt kommt der Ehrgeiz und es gibt min. 2 Teams die hinter uns liegen müssen.
Zweitens, das Rennen fällt ja sowieso aus !! Bei allen Rennen die ich dieses Jahr gefahren bin gab es keine Zielankunft. 24h of Dubai, aus bekannten Gründen gestoppt, Rund um Köln, wegen vereister Strecke vom Veranstalter abgesagt (und ich musste trotzdem mit dem Rad noch über Teile der Strecke nach Hause). Also warum sollte ausgerechnet Duisburg das erste Rennen dieses Jahr sein das stattfindet ??


----------



## bofh (22. Juli 2008)

wogru schrieb:


> Außerdem 2 Sachen, ich starte mit meinem Team weil wir Spaß haben wollen und viele Bekannte aus dem gleichen Grund bei dem Rennen mitmachen. Es geht primär darum Freunde zu treffen, die man beim Biken kennen gelernt hat und eine nette Zeit zu verbringen. Das man ganz nebenbei noch ein Rennen fahren und sich so mit den anderen vergleichen kann ist toll. Für alle die jetzt meinen wir würden Hollandradtempo fahren, sobald der Startschuss fällt kommt der Ehrgeiz und es gibt min. 2 Teams die hinter uns liegen müssen.



Bitte dabei keine dicken Kinder von der Strecke schubsen - eines davon könnte ich sein. 



> Zweitens, das Rennen fällt ja sowieso aus !! Bei allen Rennen die ich dieses Jahr gefahren bin gab es keine Zielankunft. 24h of Dubai, aus bekannten Gründen gestoppt, Rund um Köln, wegen vereister Strecke vom Veranstalter abgesagt (und ich musste trotzdem mit dem Rad noch über Teile der Strecke nach Hause). Also warum sollte ausgerechnet Duisburg das erste Rennen dieses Jahr sein das stattfindet ??


Du weißt, was die Gallier immer mit Troubadix anstellen? 

E.


----------



## Highlander1972 (22. Juli 2008)

Da muß ich leider  MTB320 recht geben.

Die einzigen Tech. Ansprüche auf der Stecke, sind ja wirklich "nur" der Bahndamm (gewesen) und die Treppe.

Treppe find ich auch gefährlicher...

Zitat von wogru:
Die Treppe ist außerdem entschärft worden, es gibt ja einen alternative Schiebepassage. 

Warum dann nicht auch für den Bahndamm ??
Dann kann jeder für sich entscheiden !!

Bin auch schon schwerere Passagen bei einer CTF gefahren.

Und in Duisburg ist es mein erstes MTB-Rennen und noch dazu 24 Std.

Und für mich ist/war der Reitz da.
A. 24 Std. Rennen im Team mit viel Spaß !!
B. Technische Passagen.

Vielleicht können die Veranstalter ja mal über ne "Schiebepassage" am Bahndamm nachdenken ??  

@wogru
Ich hoffe ja nicht, dass in Duisburg so was grausiges Passiert wie in Dubai 

Und das Wetter in unseren Breitengraden im August dürfte, wenn das schlimmste kommen soll, nur Regen sein.


Und ich Wünsche nur, dass so ein Evant genau so viel Teamgeist und spaß macht wie Highlandgames  
In dem Sinne

Kette Rechts

MTB Team Kempen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bofh (22. Juli 2008)

'tschuldigung - aber wer sich hier schlau macht und danach noch wegen der "technischen Passagen" zu den 24h von Duisburg fahren will...

Ich finde die technisch einfache Strecke gut, um eben auch Anfänger anzusprechen.
Das macht neben der guten Organisation, der Stimmung und nicht zuletzt der Bereitschaft von skyder, sich auch der Diskussion hier zu stellen und Anregungen mitzunehmen für mich dieses Event aus.

[provokation]Die Spitzkehren bergauf sind beispielsweise auch sehr technisch. Wer das noch nicht mitbekommen hat, ist die einfach viel zu langsam gefahren.[/provokation]

E.


----------



## klmp77 (22. Juli 2008)

nur wer schon mal die cristalp oder kitzalp gefahren hat darf sich hier also zur schwierigkeit der strecke äußern? jeder der mountainbike fährt und spaß an technischen passagen hat darf sich doch wohl wünschen, daß ein MTB-rennen auch entsprechende element in der streckenführung enthält.


----------



## McKnight (22. Juli 2008)

besonders grossen technischen Anspruch an die Strecke leider nun nicht mehr, selbst konditionell ist die Strecke durch die doch sehr geringen Höhenmeter pro Runde nicht mehr.

Der Reiz der Strecke liegt momentan einfach auf der Industriekultur des Ruhrgebietes.

Wir hoffen nur, dass dieses Jahr wenigstens das Reglement auch wirklich bei allen Teams umgesetzt bzw. angewendet wird. Es kann nämlich nicht sein, dass einige Teams sich an Fahr- und Überholverbote halten und andere nicht und keine Runde für diese Regelverstösse abgezogen bekommen. Das wird dieses Jahr besonders interessant bei einer Laufwechselpassage.


----------



## Re-spekt (22. Juli 2008)

Oel ins Feuer:

es wird sicher nicht vielen helfen doch eine alte Regel im Rennsport sagt 

- *je höher der Speed desto schwieriger die Strecke *-

das sicher ein Unterschied zum technischen Anspruch einer Strecke - kommt aber dem Sinn eines Rennen´s sehr entgegen !


----------



## Becci (22. Juli 2008)

irgendwie versteh ich die ganze aufregung nicht...es ist doch wirklich jedes jahr das selbe...erst meckern immer alle und schließlich sind sie doch zufrieden und kommen im jahr darauf wieder..

ich selber finde es auch schade das gewisse abschnitte nicht dabei sind, kann aber auch skyder verstehn...selbst wenn auf eigene gefahr gefahren wird, letztlich ist der veranstalter immer der "schuldige"


lasst uns doch einfach auf eine schönes ereignis freuen, und wems nicht gefällt kann immer noch im nächsten jahr nicht wiederkommen, ich kenne genug leute die gerne gefahren wären aber keine startplätze bekommen haben.



ps. ich hoffe nicht, das dieses jahr wieder so "nettigkeiten" gegenüber damen im rennverlauf abgegeben werden....


----------



## skyder (22. Juli 2008)

Becci schrieb:


> irgendwie versteh ich die ganze aufregung nicht...es ist doch wirklich jedes jahr das selbe...erst meckern immer alle und schließlich sind sie doch zufrieden und kommen im jahr darauf wieder..
> 
> ich selber finde es auch schade das gewisse abschnitte nicht dabei sind, kann aber auch skyder verstehn...selbst wenn auf eigene gefahr gefahren wird, letztlich ist der veranstalter immer der "schuldige"
> 
> ...



Hallo,

also ich verstehe, dass Einigen die Strecke in Duisburg zu leicht ist - aber dass war sie bisher immer - ob mit Bahndamm oder ohne -. In diesem Jahr ist der Bahndamm nun mal draußen, weil er einfach kaum befahrbar ist. Auch wenn ich mich wiederhole - ich habe mir das vor Ort (per Bike) angeschaut (und wenn ich wenig kann - biken kann ich sehr gut!) und das Risiko ist für mich zu groß - dass sich technisch nicht so versierte Biker hier doch trauen und dann stürzen- oder auch technisch gute Biker z.B. nachts die Rille erwischen. Wir werden natürlich versuchen, hier im nächsten Jahr eine Lösung zu finden - und den Part dann evtl. wieder einzubauen - aber 2008 reicht das nicht mehr. 

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## McKnight (22. Juli 2008)

Wir freuen uns eigentlich schon seit dem Rennende von Duisburg im letzten Jahr auf den Startschuss in diesem Jahr. 

Es ist klar, dass ein Veranstalter immer wieder gewisse Sachen verändert. Aber es sollte jedem zu gestanden werden, dass er seine Kommentare dazu abgeben darf. In der Herrausnahme der Bahndammabfahrt kann man noch irgendwie einen Sinn erkennen, wenn es nicht möglich ist die Abfahrt für einen Zeitraum von etwas mehr als 24 Stunden haltbar zu machen.

Aber dennoch ist dann immer noch die Geschichte mit Laufwechselzone. Es klappt bei allen möglichen anderen 24 Stunden Rennen fahrend zu wechseln. Wir wollen natürlich hier jetzt nicht meckern, sondern schauen uns die Lösung am Veranstaltungswochenende mal in Ruhe an.

Wer in Duisburg mitfahren möchte, sollte sich einfach früh genug anmelden, da es hinlänglich bekannt ist, dass die Startplätze immer sehr schnell vergeben sind.


----------



## wogru (22. Juli 2008)

Vielleicht kann man an der Stelle ja einen "NorthShore" bauen wie am Strand in Dubai. Diejeniogen die fahren wollen können übers Holz fahren, die anderen daneben runter laufen. Also nur so als Möglichkeit die man in Betracht ziehen könnte um es nächstes Jahr umzusetzen, wenn es dieses Jahr noch klappen würde wäre es auch nicht schlecht.


----------



## Felixxx (22. Juli 2008)

Das mit dem Northshore Element ist 'ne super Idee, zumal man das dann auch schräg zum Hang machen könnte (statt der letztjährigen 90° Einfahrt in den Hang dann 45°). Chickenway wäre dann parallel dazu zu laufen.

Freue mich schon auf Duisburg, Felixxx


----------



## RoniK (22. Juli 2008)

Was ist ein "Northshore" ????


----------



## wogru (22. Juli 2008)

So etwas z.B.


----------



## RoniK (22. Juli 2008)

Sehr schön!
wäre so etwas denn möglich?


----------



## wogru (22. Juli 2008)

man muss es ja nicht auf Stelzen bauen sondern kann auch in den Hang legen und sichern. Ich denke so etwas würde gehen kann mir aber auch vorstellen das Skyder die Möglichkeit auch schon durchdacht hat und es Gründe dagegen gibt.


----------



## bofh (22. Juli 2008)

wogru schrieb:


> man muss es ja nicht auf Stelzen bauen sondern kann auch in den Hang legen und sichern. Ich denke so etwas würde gehen kann mir aber auch vorstellen das Skyder die Möglichkeit auch schon durchdacht hat und es Gründe dagegen gibt.


Regen zum Beispiel. Da kommt Holz auch immer gut. 

E.

PS: Ich rechne mit dem gleichen Wetter wie 2007.


----------



## RoniK (22. Juli 2008)

Hast du einen anderen Vorschlag, bofh?


----------



## bofh (22. Juli 2008)

RoniK schrieb:


> Hast du einen anderen Vorschlag, bofh?



Nicht wirklich.
Ich habe nur einen denkbaren Grund angedeutet, warum ein Northshore aus Holz wohl keine sichere Lösung ist: nasses Holz pflegt recht glitschig zu sein.
Skyder hat zwar schönes Wetter bestellt, aber ob das dann auch fristgerecht geliefert wird... 

E.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blut Svente (22. Juli 2008)

Warum fahren diejenigen denen die Strecke zu leicht ,langweilig oder sonstwas ist nicht mal XC-Rennen . Wär mal gespannt was da für Reaktionen kämen.
 Fahrt die Runde mal richtig an Anschlag, hämmert die Steigungen auf der Scheibe durch. 
Ja die Strecke ist eher einfach!  Warum wohl beschwert sich keins der Teams 
die wohl aufs Treppchen fahren über den Kurs. Denen is das glaub ich ziemlich egal...


----------



## D.S. (22. Juli 2008)

[YT="Why not to ride north shore in the wet"]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/ov4Y03Rulv8&hl=de&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/ov4Y03Rulv8&hl=de&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YT]


----------



## skyder (22. Juli 2008)

wogru schrieb:


> Vielleicht kann man an der Stelle ja einen "NorthShore" bauen wie am Strand in Dubai. Diejeniogen die fahren wollen können übers Holz fahren, die anderen daneben runter laufen. Also nur so als Möglichkeit die man in Betracht ziehen könnte um es nächstes Jahr umzusetzen, wenn es dieses Jahr noch klappen würde wäre es auch nicht schlecht.



Hallo Wolfgang,

ja - wir haben uns vor Ort in der 2 Juli Woche einige Gedanken gemacht - aber links vom Dowhill kommt nach 2 Meter z.B. eine steile Mauer und der North Shore Trail ist einfach zu aufwendig - zumal wir für diese Variante wieder eine Genehmigung brauchen würden, inkl. TÜV-Abnahme usw... Dann müsste das Ding quasi kurz vor dem Rennen geöffnet werden - abgesichert - dass keine Parkbesucher darauf rum laufen - danach wieder sofort abgebaut werden usw. Also einfach zu viel Aufwand...
Vielleicht finden wir für 2009 eine Lösung - wir arbeiten dran...

Gruß

skyder


----------



## Re-spekt (22. Juli 2008)

tut mir Leid ! 
bitte ich will niemand angreifen !

sicher ist sowas recht schön 

- aber das doch Quatsch, ein riesen Aufwand !
wer baut sowas für nur 24 h 

überzeug doch die Verantwortlichen eine feste CC Runde im Landschaftspark einzuführen - dann kann da sowas hingebaut werden ! 
Ich Spende auch 5 Euro 

@ Wogru du bekommst auch noch 5 Euro von mir !!!!! wir sehen uns in Duisburg


----------



## skyder (22. Juli 2008)

McKnight schrieb:


> Wir freuen uns eigentlich schon seit dem Rennende von Duisburg im letzten Jahr auf den Startschuss in diesem Jahr.
> 
> Es ist klar, dass ein Veranstalter immer wieder gewisse Sachen verändert. Aber es sollte jedem zu gestanden werden, dass er seine Kommentare dazu abgeben darf. In der Herrausnahme der Bahndammabfahrt kann man noch irgendwie einen Sinn erkennen, wenn es nicht möglich ist die Abfahrt für einen Zeitraum von etwas mehr als 24 Stunden haltbar zu machen.
> 
> ...



Genau - ich habe ja die Weisheit nicht gefressen.. sondern - falls die Lösung Müll ist - ändern wir das Ganze und überlegen uns eine andere Variante. VERSPROCHEN!


----------



## klmp77 (22. Juli 2008)

hallo lieber vertex-sammler,
auf das treppchen passen ja leider nur die 3 erstplatzierten, und die meisten teilnehmer wollen da garnicht vor allen leuten auf der bühne stehen, sondern schön zelten, zeit mit den kumpels verbringen und MTB fahren. duisburg ist ne schöne 3-tagesveranstaltung und da hier ein MTB-rennen ausgetragen wird dürfte die strecke schwieriger sein, wenn jemand überfordert ist, darf derjenige gerne tragen, schieben und sich überlegen, ob er nächstes jahr nochmal mitmacht, es wurde ja schon gesagt, das es interessenten satt gibt.


----------



## md-hammer (22. Juli 2008)

klmp77 schrieb:


> nur wer schon mal die cristalp oder kitzalp gefahren hat darf sich hier also zur schwierigkeit der strecke äußern? jeder der mountainbike fährt und spaß an technischen passagen hat darf sich doch wohl wünschen, daß ein MTB-rennen auch entsprechende element in der streckenführung enthält.



Aber jeder der auch Mountainbike fährt weiß das bei einer solch breiten Masse an leuten bei technischen Passagen eine erhöte Unfallgefahr besteht. Deine Super Fahrtechnik in Ehren. Aber wenn bei einer solchen Veranstaltung mehrer schwere Unfälle passieren, dann wird zum einen die Stadt/Landschaftspark und zum anderen die Rettungsdienste im nächsten Jahr die Zusammenarbeit verweigern. Außerdem ist es keine schöne Begleiterscheinung 24h die Sirenen der Krankenwagen zu hören.
Das du das mit der Cristalp und der Kitzalp nicht verstanden hast, das habe ich mir schon gedacht.


----------



## MiFu (22. Juli 2008)

Hallo!

Die Änderungen werden wir alle so hinnehmen müssen! Ob es dem einen passt oder nicht! 
Für den Veranstalter ist es sicherlich besser eine nicht so anspruchsvolle Strecke zu wählen! 
Aber was auf jedenfall dieses Jahr besser werden muß, ist die Einweisung der Streckenposten! Manche wussten letztes Jahr nicht was sie machen sollten, wenn sie mal gefordert waren! Und sie sollten konsequenter durchgreifen und nicht die einen schieben lassen und die anderen, weil die schnell aussehen, fahren lassen!
Zu dem schieben in der Wechselzone habe ich eine Frage! Der von der Strecke kommt schiebt ins Fahrerlager und darf dann der nächste Fahrer nach Staffelübergabe direkt losstarten oder muß er bis zu einem bestimmten Punkt aus der Wechselzone ebenfalls rausschieben
Und eine zweite hätte ich da noch!
Wird eine neutrale (vereinfachte) Einführungsrunde gefahren?? Ich frage aus diesem Grund, weil es ja direkt nach dem Start durch diese zwei Tore geht! Das wird glaube ich ein wenig eng für alle am Anfang! Hinzu kommt, das in der Mitte auf dem Boden eine Eisenplatte hervorsteht, wo man eventuell ins straucheln kommen kann! Und was ist mit den beiden Ästen, die recht tief dort hängen! Im Eifer des Gefechts,(direkt nach dem Start) kann man das gerne mal vergessen, das die da hängen! 
Wir dürfen nicht vergessen, das wir Fahrer dabei haben, die zum erstenmal in so einer Menge starten und dann noch die Zuschauer,(vieleicht schaut noch die angebetete zu) da wird der ein oder andere übermotiviert sein!

Habe ich noch vergessen!
Ich wollte dem Veranstalter ein Lob aussprechen, das er sich hier den Fragen, Anregungen und Beschwerden stellt! Das machen nicht viele Veranstalter! Und wenn, dann unter irgendeinem Anonym!
Gruß Micha


----------



## klmp77 (22. Juli 2008)

wie war denn die bemerkung mit der cristalp sonst zu verstehen?
wenn wir jetzt über sirenen als begleiterscheinung sprechen, dann komme ich auf meinen persönlichen negativ-höhepunkt: der rettungshubschrauber. da hatte wohl jeder einen kloß im hals, aber die passage wird ja unverändert gefahren. nicht jede technische passage (übrigens danke für die blumen) führt doch gleich zu schweren stürzen, genausowenig sollte man sich auf  breiten schotterwegen zu sicher fühlen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dumens100 (22. Juli 2008)

ich gehe mal davon aus das er auch wieder bis zu einem gewissen Punkt laufen muss sonst ist das Chaos ja wieder da, die einen wechseln ziemlich vorne die anderen weiter hinter und schon ist der Salat wieder da 
und es liegt viel Schotter


----------



## RoniK (22. Juli 2008)

Halo Skyder,
gibt´s denn nicht noch irgendwo eine möglichkeit das mann noch eine berauf passage einpflegen kann?Es fehlen ja zur letztjährigen Strecke 2 Anstiege (Bahndamm und der kleine hügel nach dem Amaufstieg)


----------



## skyder (22. Juli 2008)

MiFu schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Die Änderungen werden wir alle so hinnehmen müssen! Ob es dem einen passt oder nicht!
> Für den Veranstalter ist es sicherlich besser eine nicht so anspruchsvolle Strecke zu wählen!
> ...



Hallo,
kein Problem -wenn es meine Zeit zulässt - dann mich ich das sehr gerne (und auch schon sehr lange..):

1. Streckenposten: Gefahr erkannt (auch schon 2006) - und auch in diesem Jahr werden wir wieder versuchen die Streckenposten richtig einzuweisen. Es hat sich jedes Jahr verbessert - aber auch hier "menschelt" es halt - der eine nimmt die Anweisung an - der Andere nicht". Allerdings wird es auch eine klare Anweisung für die Streckenposten geben, wenn Verstöße der Teilnehmer erkannt werden: Wer sich nicht an die Regeln hält - muss mit Sanktionen rechnen. Das kann mit unter weh tun, muss aber sein...


2. Damit jeder - gleich lange zu Fuß unterwegs ist - muss einen Eingang und einen Ausgang der Wechselzone geben. Ansonsten ist derjenige der vorne steht im Vorteil - weil sein Teamkollege dann schneller auf dem Rad ist .. Abgesehen davon, prüfen wir gerade ob es möglich ist - die Wechselzone mit der Zeitmessung zu koppeln, damit kontrolliert werden kann, dass auch wirklich jeder nur dort wechselt.

3. Es wird aufgrund der neuen Streckenführung eine Einführungsrunde geben (direkt in Richtung Posten 7).
Um die Äste kümmern wir uns natürlich ebenfalls...


----------



## skyder (22. Juli 2008)

RoniK schrieb:


> Halo Skyder,
> gibt´s denn nicht noch irgendwo eine möglichkeit das mann noch eine berauf passage einpflegen kann?Es fehlen ja zur letztjährigen Strecke 2 Anstiege (Bahndamm und der kleine hügel nach dem Amaufstieg)



Hallo RoniK- 

2008 nicht - allerdings ein Rat von mir - unterschätze den neuen Anstieg nicht (umgedrehte Streckenführung) - der ist sehr steil und wird einige zu Fußgänger machen.

Gruß
Stephan


----------



## md-hammer (22. Juli 2008)

klmp77 schrieb:


> wie war denn die bemerkung mit der cristalp sonst zu verstehen?
> wenn wir jetzt über sirenen als begleiterscheinung sprechen, dann komme ich auf meinen persönlichen negativ-höhepunkt: der rettungshubschrauber. da hatte wohl jeder einen kloß im hals, aber die passage wird ja unverändert gefahren. nicht jede technische passage (übrigens danke für die blumen) führt doch gleich zu schweren stürzen, genausowenig sollte man sich auf  breiten schotterwegen zu sicher fühlen.



Nimm es nicht persönlich. Mich stört es, das jedes Jahr die gleiche Diskussion entbrannt. Wenn hier die Rede von Fahrtechniklegastehniker ist,dann finde ich es mehr als unfair. Mit der Crist und Kitzalp war das so gemeint, das die ganzen Fahrtechnikspezialisten oder solche die sich dafür halten mal ein Rennen fahren sollten wo wirklich gute Fahrtechnik gefragt ist, bevor sie andere so titulieren. Aber wie in jedem Jahr kriegt man so eine große Menge an Biker eh nicht alle unter einen Hut. Hoffen wir einfach nur auf gutes Wetter und eine Bombenstimmung.
Gruß Micha


----------



## eddy 1 (22. Juli 2008)

entschuldige aber langsam werde ich stinkig bin bis jetzt alle 24std von Dbg mitgefahren!
Aber es wird von jahr zu Jahr schlimmer
letztes Jahr diese Super Brückenkonstruktion
den Bahndamm lass ich ja noch gelten
Aber in der Wechselzone schieben!!

Nur mal so als vorschlag wenn bergab alle schieben müssen könnt ihr vieleicht noch mal 100 Teams mehr aufnehmen

ich reg mich gerade furchtbar auf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Re-spekt (22. Juli 2008)

wo ist eigentlich euer Problem mit dem schieben - ich denke das läuft folgendermaßen:

man fährt seitlich von der Hauptstrecke, in die parallel angelegte Wechselzone, steigt ab schieb vieleicht 10 m gibt seinem Partner das Band der schiebt max 10 m und steigt auf und fährt seitlich wieder in die Strecke ein ! 

das wäre euch zuviel ? was seid ihr für Sportler ?? 
ich hätt da ein Tip:
wer nicht schieben will  - sollte viele Runden an Stück fahren !

Meiner Meinung nach sollte sich das pro Runde wechseln nicht auszahlen!!


----------



## Blut Svente (22. Juli 2008)

klmp77 schrieb:


> hallo lieber vertex-sammler,
> auf das treppchen passen ja leider nur die 3 erstplatzierten, und die meisten teilnehmer wollen da garnicht vor allen leuten auf der bühne stehen, sondern schön zelten, zeit mit den kumpels verbringen und MTB fahren. duisburg ist ne schöne 3-tagesveranstaltung und da hier ein MTB-rennen ausgetragen wird dürfte die strecke schwieriger sein, wenn jemand überfordert ist, darf derjenige gerne tragen, schieben und sich überlegen, ob er nächstes jahr nochmal mitmacht, es wurde ja schon gesagt, das es interessenten satt gibt.



Was willst Du? Grillen oder Rennen fahren?  Nimm es nicht Persönlich aber was  Du schreibst ist mir ein Rätsel!


----------



## wogru (23. Juli 2008)

skyder schrieb:


> Hallo Wolfgang,
> 
> ja - wir haben uns vor Ort in der 2 Juli Woche einige Gedanken gemacht - aber links vom Dowhill kommt nach 2 Meter z.B. eine steile Mauer und der North Shore Trail ist einfach zu aufwendig - zumal wir für diese Variante wieder eine Genehmigung brauchen würden, inkl. TÜV-Abnahme usw... Dann müsste das Ding quasi kurz vor dem Rennen geöffnet werden - abgesichert - dass keine Parkbesucher darauf rum laufen - danach wieder sofort abgebaut werden usw. Also einfach zu viel Aufwand...
> Vielleicht finden wir für 2009 eine Lösung - wir arbeiten dran...
> ...


Bei dem "NorthShore" dachte ich auch eher an so einen Strandlösung wie in Dubai, einfach ein paar Paletten im Boden etwas eingraben und fertig. lAn die deutsche Bürokratie hatte ich nicht gedacht !! Ach was war Dubai schön, einfach durch die Hecke und schon war eine Fahrspur da


----------



## Silent (23. Juli 2008)

Blut Svente schrieb:


> Warum wohl beschwert sich keins der Teams
> die wohl aufs Treppchen fahren über den Kurs. Denen is das glaub ich ziemlich egal...


Irrtum, denen ist es nicht egal.
Darum hat ja auch das DIN-Team die Vorschläge zur Verbesserung der Strecke gemacht.
Ich bin dieses Jahr das fünfte Mal dabei. Mittlerweile sitze ich nur noch vor dem Rechner und schüttel ungläubig den Kopf wenn eine neue Streckenänderung bekannt gegeben wird und die Argumentation dafür lese.


----------



## Hillracer (23. Juli 2008)

Hi alle zusammen. Da die Strecke nochmals verändert wurde, es wurden der "Downhill" heraus genommen da er nicht mehr befahrbar ist und die schöne Bergaufpassage an der Autobahn im Waldstück mit der schönen Abfahrt.
Sind die neue Strecke schon gefahren, und waren danach am überlegen ob wir nicht mit unseren Rennräder an den Start gehen. Das soll ein MTB rennen sein, komme mir vor wie bei der Tour De France. Nichts technisch anspruchvolles mehr, nur noch Kette rechts und durch.

Gruß ein  MTBfahrer


----------



## wogru (23. Juli 2008)

Hillracer schrieb:


> Hi alle zusammen. Da die Strecke nochmals verändert wurde, es wurden der "Downhill" heraus genommen da er nicht mehr befahrbar ist und die schöne Bergaufpassage an der Autobahn im Waldstück mit der schönen Abfahrt.
> Sind die neue Strecke schon gefahren, und waren danach am überlegen ob wir nicht mit unseren Rennräder an den Start gehen. Das soll ein MTB rennen sein, komme mir vor wie bei der Tour De France. Nichts technisch anspruchvolles mehr, nur noch Kette rechts und durch.
> 
> Gruß ein  MTBfahrer



Was ist bei dir anspruchsvoll ? 
Ich habe genug MTBler an einer Bordsteinkante fallen gesehen !! Es werden wieder genug über den "Chickenway" den unteren Teil der Treppe umgehen und einige von denen die dort fahren werden wieder auf der Nase liegen. Scheinbar sind Teile der Strecke doch technisch anspruchsvoll.


----------



## Toblerone (23. Juli 2008)

lass doch einfach den Fred schließen und uns aufs Rennen freuen


----------



## carversl (23. Juli 2008)

Toblerone schrieb:


> lass doch einfach den Fred schließen und uns aufs Rennen freuen



oder laß uns doch die ganze Strecke schieben und nur in der Wechselzone fahren


----------



## MTB320 (24. Juli 2008)

@ Silent Ja Genau das Geht mir nicht anders ,ich darf mal an das Regen Rennen 2005 erinnern  wo die die Bahndamm abfahrt besser gesperrt hätten. Da war die ja echt kaum noch Fahrbar, auf jeden fahl Sonntags Morgens

Trotts alle dem Freue ich mich auf das Rennen wie ein Schneekönig und hoffe das wir Gutes Wetter bekommen.

Gruß MTB320


----------



## Re-spekt (24. Juli 2008)

selbst wenn man nicht mehr Fahren kann - und laufen oder schwimmen muß !

ich bin dabei !!!!! bis zum Ende !!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Olligator (24. Juli 2008)

Hallo,

ich verfolge die Diskussion nur so am Rande. Aber laufen in der Wechselzone, das ist ja wohl nix!  Das ist ein Radrennen, dachte ich. Dann kann ich ja jetzt noch Lauftraining machen  Bei 200m Wechelzone und 30 Wechseln, da kommt dann was zusammen 

Was mich aber mehr bewegt, ist der Stau in der ersten Runde. Was ist denn dieses Jahr geändert worden, damit das nicht wieder passiert? Letztes Jahr stand ich als 2'er Fahrer 5 Minuten im Stau vor der Bahndammabfahrt und der Treppe 

Ist denn die Streckenführung jetzt in der ersten Runde so, daß Engstellen fehlen, so daß sich hoffentlich kein Stau bildet. Als das ganze noch bei SOG lief, war die Streckenführung in der ersten Runde anders und es gab keinen Stau soweit ich weiß.

Ich vertraue jetzt mal auf die Erfahrung des Veranstalter


----------



## wogru (24. Juli 2008)

Olligator schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich verfolge die Diskussion nur so am Rande. Aber laufen in der Wechselzone, das ist ja wohl nix!  Das ist ein Radrennen, dachte ich. Dann kann ich ja jetzt noch Lauftraining machen  Bei 200m Wechelzone und 30 Wechseln, da kommt dann was zusammen
> 
> ...


Welcher Stau ?? Nun gut letztes Jahr durftren die 8ter Teams ja zuerst starten und da war ich wohl schnell genug um eine freie Treppe zu haben


----------



## bofh (24. Juli 2008)

wogru schrieb:


> Welcher Stau ?? Nun gut letztes Jahr durftren die 8ter Teams ja zuerst starten und da war ich wohl schnell genug um eine freie Treppe zu haben


Wobei der Startfahrer unseres 8er-Teams erzählte, daß nach ca. einer halben Runde die ersten 4000er-Startnummern zwischen den 8000ern auftauchten...

Rast mal nicht so! 

E.


----------



## Olligator (24. Juli 2008)

bofh schrieb:


> Rast mal nicht so!
> 
> E.



Hi,

ich würde ja gerne langsamer fahren, aber ein innerer Drang zieht mich immer so schnell nach vorne .... und dann ist Stau

:kotz:

Mal ehrlich, Stau nach den ersten 1 bis 1,5 km bei einem Rennen. Das muß doch nicht sein. Und als 2'er team muß man am Start leider hinten stehen. 
Das war früher nicht so. Da standen die am Start vorne die schnell fahren wollten und der ganze Rest dahinter. Es will wahrscheinlich auch nicht jedes 8'er Team/4'er Team ganz vorne starten. Für diese Teams wurde jetzt schon die Streckenführung vereinfacht ...

Na ja, vielleicht findet Skyder ja ne Lösung oder greift meinen Vorschlag mit der geänderten Streckenführung in der ersten Runde auf ...

Oliver


----------



## wogru (24. Juli 2008)

Also mir wäre der Stau ziemlich egal, ein 24h-Rennen gewinnt man in der Nacht oder gegen Ende und nicht in der 1. Runde !!


----------



## MiFu (24. Juli 2008)

Hallo Leute!

Wie lang die Wechselzone werden wird, weis noch keiner hier, oder? 
Also, wenn man die komplette Wechselzone von Anfang bis Ende (letztes Jahr war es die Zielgerade)nimmt, dann hat man eine Menge zu schieben und das kostet eine Menge Zeit! 
Später muß man sich ja dann wieder in die Runde einfädeln, was bedeutet das Du aus dem Stand beschleunigst, während von hinten die anderen angebraten kommen, die nicht gewechselt haben! 
Das könnte aber auch ganz interessant werden, wenn Du dann welche hast, die vor lauter Eile beim Aufsteigen ins straucheln kommen! 
Ich stelle mir das gerade nur so mal vor, wenn es dunkel ist, die Leute müde sind und noch dazu blutige Anfänger! 
Und es wird sicherlich die Situation mal kommen, das sich zwei, drei Topteams um die Führung streiten und mit drei Mann durch diesen Bereich Hämmern! Und dann versucht einer Aufzusteigen, wie er das auch immer am Biergarten macht! Schön weit ausholen!! Oder wenn sich zwei oder drei Wechselkandidaten dort behaken!!?? Oje, oje!!! Man kennt es ja schon von Marathonrennen, wenn einer mal nach dem austreten sich wieder einfädeln will! Das geht manchmal auch in die Hose!
Oder wird dort eine Richtgeschwindigkeit geben, die mit Hindernissen durchgesetzt wird!

Ich hätte auch oben die Kehre drin gelassen! (Parallel zur A42) Das kann man doch locker fahren und mit der Zeit wird dort auch schon eine Überholspur eingefahren sein! 

Gruß Micha


----------



## Silent (24. Juli 2008)

MTB320 schrieb:


> @ Silent Ja Genau das Geht mir nicht anders ,ich darf mal an das Regen Rennen 2005 erinnern  wo die die Bahndamm abfahrt besser gesperrt hätten. Da war die ja echt kaum noch Fahrbar, auf jeden fahl Sonntags Morgens


Du meinst als die von Runde zu Runde tiefere Löcher hatte und man zum Schluss fast vom Rad geschüttelt wurde? 
Dagegen ist der jetzige Zustand des Downhill als Autobahn zu bezeichnen.
Und damals funktionierte das Fahren auch trotz der Löcher


----------



## MTB320 (24. Juli 2008)

Ja Ja genau und unten in dem Links Knick war es so glatt das man Fast gerade aus gefahren wäre. 
Ich war im 2er Team unterwegs und habe mir Gewüscht das sie die apfart sperren,ich war so müde und Plat.

Nah ja was solls hoffen wir auf ein schönes rennen und Wetter.


----------



## canno-range (28. Juli 2008)

Die ganze Diskussion um eine zu einfache Strecke kann ich nicht nachvollziehen. Wenn man sich die Bahndammabfahrt mal vor Ort anschaut, kann man wohl nachvollziehen, dass die nicht gefahren wird. Es gibt dort mittlerweile eineausgeschwemmte, bis ca. 30 cm tiefe Rinne, die aber nicht gleichmäßig und auch nicht gerade ist. Sicher kann man im Moment direkt daneben gut abfahren, aber wenn jemand beim Rennen von der idealen Linie abkommt und stürzt, kann das sehr schnell zu einem Chaos führen, da man die Strecke ja von oben nicht einsehen kann. Wenn dann die Strecke durch "Sturzopfer" gesperrt ist, beschweren sich alle wieder darüber, dass man nicht fahren konnte, dass es Stau gab, ...
Nach meiner Erfahrung hat skyder immer versucht, aus Kritik zu lernen und Verbesserungen umzusetzen. Danke dafür. 
Wenn man die Strecke schnell genug fährt, wird sie auch schwieriger.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pif (28. Juli 2008)

canno-range schrieb:


> Wenn man die Strecke schnell genug fährt, wird sie auch schwieriger.



Schnell Fahren kann ich auch mit dem Rennrad. Zum Mountainbiken gehört für mich auch immer noch eine große Affinität zur Fahrtechnik und demenstprechenden Schwierigkeiten. Sonst kann ich auch direkt auf die Straße gehen.


----------



## Highlander1972 (28. Juli 2008)

Pif schrieb:


> Schnell Fahren kann ich auch mit dem Rennrad. Zum Mountainbiken gehört für mich auch immer noch eine große Affinität zur Fahrtechnik und demenstprechenden Schwierigkeiten. Sonst kann ich auch direkt auf die Straße gehen.



Mein reden


----------



## Rotten67 (28. Juli 2008)

Ich denke auch, dass die Streckenänderung ihre Berechtigung hat. Es gibt nun mal Fahrer, die nicht allzu stark in  Sachen Technik sind. Und an die muss die Streckenführung ausgerichtet sein. 
Auf der anderen Seite gibt das Gelände noch die Möglichkeit ein oder zwei Schmankerl einzubauen.


----------



## Re-spekt (28. Juli 2008)

jetzt geht der Sch... von vorne los ! ! ???


----------



## Pif (28. Juli 2008)

Rotten67 schrieb:


> Es gibt nun mal Fahrer, die nicht allzu stark in  Sachen Technik sind.



Sollen sie es lernen oder Rennrad fahren, wenn Technik kein Spaß macht. Ich denke jeder hat klein angefangen, aber ebend auch wegen der technischen Affinität dann zum Mountainbiken gefunden und ebend nicht zum RR gegriffen. Und deswegen erwarte ich, dass ein Mountainbikerennen auch eine Strecke bietet, wo diese Räder benötigt werden. Und keine Strecke, die man sogar ohne Probleme mit Crosser oder anderen Rädern fahren kann. Punkt.


----------



## eddy 1 (28. Juli 2008)

Pif schrieb:


> Sollen sie es lernen oder Rennrad fahren, wenn Technik kein Spaß macht. Ich denke jeder hat klein angefangen, aber ebend auch wegen der technischen Affinität dann zum Mountainbiken gefunden und ebend nicht zum RR gegriffen. Und deswegen erwarte ich, dass ein Mountainbikerennen auch eine Strecke bietet, wo diese Räder benötigt werden. Und keine Strecke, die man sogar ohne Probleme mit Crosser oder anderen Rädern fahren kann. Punkt.



punkt

und glaub nicht das die leute sich richtig einschätzen und den chickenway an der stahltreppe nehmen
und wenn sie schon an der kleinen treppe zur strasse auf die schnauze fallen  !!!!
dan haben sie auf einer MTB veranstaltung nichts zu suchen                                
die sollten vieleicht lieber auf einer CTF fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Markus_P (29. Juli 2008)

Pif schrieb:


> Sollen sie es lernen oder Rennrad fahren, wenn Technik kein Spaß macht.


 Umgekehrt könnte man Dir raten: fahre doch nur Veranstaltungen, bei denen Du im elitären Kreis der Fahrtechnikprofis bleibst. Wenn Dir Duisburg zu "pillepalle" ist, such Dir was für Deine Kragenweite, statt hier zu maulen - ich für meinen Teil werde wie viele andere in Duisburg konditionell an mein Limit gehen und damit lässt natürlich auch irgendwann die ohnehin mässige Fahrtechnik etwas nach.  Nur weil Dir das feinmotorische Talent gepaart mit einer gewissen Sorglosigkeit (Fahrtechnik ist schließlich auch Kopfsache - je weniger man sich über mögliche Konsequenzen den Kopf zerbricht, desto leichter fällt es) in den Schoß gefallen zu sein scheint, solltest Du nicht folgern, dass andere mit weniger guter Technik einfach keine Lust haben, diese zu lernen oder zu verbessern. 

Die 24h von Duisburg sind als Jedermannrennen ausgeschrieben! "Jedermann" sollte antreten können, ohne sich schonmal prophylaktisch 2 Wochen krankmelden zu müssen
400 Fahrer unterschiedlichen Tempos auf nur 6,8km, ein Fahrer alle 17m - ein Sturz im Engpass und die Strecke ist dicht!
24h auf einer schnellen "CC-Strecke", es gewinnen die Teams, die am meisten Runden fressen. *Fahrtechnik* heißt hier auch, an jeder Kehre seine Linie zu optimieren, richtig überholen, in jede Steigung maximal Schwung mitzunehmen, 24h lang konzentriert die Ideallinie fahren...

[Überspitzung]Ich muss dabei immer ein wenig an die Biker denken, die mit ihrem Enduro und in Protektorenvollausstattung zur "geführten MTB-Ausfahrt für die ganze Familie" erscheinen, sich die ganze Zeit über die langweilige Strecke beschweren und sich dann meist noch bewusst zurückfallen lassen, um dann auf dem glitschigen Trail den 45-jährigen Familienvater mit den Worten "Mensch, fahr zu! Wenn Du's nicht draufhast, fahr lieber Hollandrad" von der Strecke zu drängen [/Überspitzung]


Die 24h von Duisburg sind eine kommerzielle Veranstaltung, da muss am Ende Geld übrig bleiben, sonst macht das keiner - skyder macht hier vieles richtig: trotz Startpreiserhöhung und nochmal mehr Teams schon im Januar ausgebucht, dieser Erfolg spricht wohl für sich!
Ich bitte Dich um etwas mehr Toleranz für all die, die nicht so ein "Held der Trails" sind wie Du Dich hier darstellst, denn sie machen doch die Mehrheit der Teilnehmer aus, durch die sich so ein Event erst rechnet.
Wenn alle Deinem Rat folgen würden, wäre wahrscheinlich bald das Geschrei groß, dass sich kein Veranstalter, kein Sponsor mehr für die wenigen übriggebliebenen "ernsthaften" Hobbymountainbiker interessiert - aber irgendetwas muss es ja immer zu meckern geben.

Ich freue mich auf 24h im Landschaftspark, auf die Atmosphäre, auf 6h strampeln bis die Beine brennen und darauf, den Rest der Zeit meine Freunde anzufeuern  und ich lerne auch jedes Jahr etwas dazu


----------



## Re-spekt (29. Juli 2008)

......................und am Ende stellt sich raus das er kein "Held des Trails ist" sonder nur Maulheld ! 

an Markus:
soviel richtiger und schlüssiger Text - ist es das wirklich Wert ??

man wird sie kaum überzeugen - und wenn doch, kommt garantiert eine Neuer von den 83Mio. in Deutschland -   mittlerweile lächel ich nurmehr !


wie schon erwähnt - selbst wenn nurnoch schwimmen hilft - ich schwimm - bis zum bitteren Schluss und hoffe auf gutes Wetter !


----------



## scotty33 (29. Juli 2008)

Was Markus geschrieben hat, finde ich richtig klasse. 

Ich liebe im normal Fall auch sehr anspruchsvolle MTB-Rennen, aber da ich in Duisburg als Einzelstarter fahre, werde ich bestimmt irgendwann an den Punkt  kommen, dass ich froh bin, dass die Strecke nicht zu sehr Anspruchsvoll ist.

Die Meckerei versteh ich sowieso immer nicht. Also ich wurde noch nie dazu gezwungen mich bei einem Rennen anzumelden. Wenn es mir nicht gefällt, melde ich mich nicht an und wenn es mir gefällt melde ich mich an und das ganze ohne Zwang.
Selbst wenn ich mal irgendwo gestartet bin, wo es mir nicht so gefallen hat, war es auch meine Entscheidung dort nicht wieder hin zu fahren. 

Die Leute die sich immer aufregen, haben immer was zu mosern. Wenn zig Hobbystarter sich bei diversen Rennen nicht mehr anmelden würden, währe das nächste Geschrei da, wenn die Anmeldegebühr hoch geht.

Ich wünsche eigentlich jedem der sich immer über langsamere oder technisch nicht so versierte Fahrer aufregt mal einen Karl Platt oder ähnlichen Fahrer hinter sich, der sie gerade überrundet. 
Da würde aber kein gemaule kommen, da selbst die Profis wissen, dass fast jeder Sport nur finanzierbar ist durch die Hobbysportler und der Sport auch durch diese immer mehr wächst.


Gruß Stefan

http://picasaweb.google.de/TeamHarzblut

Kette rechts und schalten am Berg verboten!


----------



## MathiasRR (29. Juli 2008)

@Markus_P: Super Text !!!

Ich wundere mich immer nur, dass die Fahrer mit vermeintlich keiner Fahrtechnik sich nie über zu schwere Strecken beschweren, sondern dies mit sich selber ausmachen.
Man liest immer nur von den vermeintlichen Profis die über die "Jedermänner" meckern.
Ich persönlich würde mich schämen wenn ich mit so viel Fahrtechnik beschenkt wurde und dann hier solche abwertenden Texte lesen müsste.

Und vielleicht auch mal zum Nachdenken: Jede Strecke gewinnt in den 24 Stunden gegen Ende mit Sicherheit an Schwierigkeit hinzu. 

Gruß
Mathias


----------



## Mishima (29. Juli 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

Wir sollten froh sein das es so etwas Ã¼berhaupt gibt in der Ecke hier.
Wieviele wÃ¼rden gerne solch ein Rennen veranstalten und scheitern an den DAUERAUFLAGEN.

Ich fÃ¤nde es (persÃ¶nliche Meinung) auch toll, wenn es gar keine Teams gÃ¤be, nur Einzelstarter - Dann wÃ¼rde das GedrÃ¤ngle und Geheize fast wegfallen
Aber als Einzelstarter 300 â¬ zu zahlen, bei 10-20 Startern ist leider unmÃ¶glich
oder???

NatÃ¼rlich hÃ¤tte Ich auch lieber ne Strecke wie in FINALE (na ja, nicht ganz so heftig), aber dann steh Ich mit meinem Tempo fast allen im Weg, und dann ist auch keiner zufrieden.

ALSO- wem es zu lang-weilig oder sam ist (weiss ja jeder wie die Strecke ist), der fÃ¤hrt dann eben 200-500 km mehr zum Event.
Ich freu mich wie verrÃ¼ckt auf DUISBURG,,,:hÃ¼pf:

Greeds


----------



## Blut Svente (29. Juli 2008)

Ja Ja, wenn der Adrenalinüberfülltebiedereextremfreeridehobbyprofiweltmeister erst mal gestartet ist wird er erkennen das der Kurs so seine tücken hat.


----------



## Highlander1972 (29. Juli 2008)

Ich freue mich trotzdem auf das Rennen


----------



## Näthinator (29. Juli 2008)

Pif schrieb:


> Schnell Fahren kann ich auch mit dem Rennrad. Zum Mountainbiken gehört für mich auch immer noch eine große Affinität zur Fahrtechnik und demenstprechenden Schwierigkeiten. Sonst kann ich auch direkt auf die Straße gehen.



Dann solltest Du aber nicht auf dem Hammer Mega Trail 24 Std. MTB Rennen in Duisburg starten sondern mal ein Rennen in dder Schweiz oder in Italien fahren. Da wird Deine grosse Affinität zu technischen Passagen mehr als gedeckt  

Die Strecke in Duisburg ist ungefähr so technisch wie mein Weg zum Supermarkt!

Der Event ist ein Fun-Event und sollte auch so bleiben, dort kann jeder mitmachen der nicht allzu viel Mut hat Trails zu fahren und konditionelle auf der Höhe ist. Die die ballern wollen können sich auf dem Kurs schön die Beine verbiegen und die Jungs die "nur" aus Spass da sind haben Ihn auch. Ich bin 2 x im 2er gefahren und fand den Event immer Recht schön, die Stimmung war super und es wurden auch mal Menschen für das MTB begeistert die nicht so toll sind wie manche "Maulhelden" hier im Forum.


----------



## wogru (29. Juli 2008)

Ich bin mal gespannt welche Platzierung die Meckerer am Ende haben und wer von denen alles gestürzt ist.


----------



## Wayne70 (30. Juli 2008)

Zählt eigentlich noch die angefangene Runde wenn man um kurz vor Rennende durchs Ziel fährt? Wie ist dies geregelt?
Wayne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Highlander1972 (30. Juli 2008)

Näthinator schrieb:


> Dann solltest Du aber nicht auf dem Hammer Mega Trail 24 Std. MTB Rennen in Duisburg starten sondern mal ein Rennen in dder Schweiz oder in Italien fahren. Da wird Deine grosse Affinität zu technischen Passagen mehr als gedeckt
> 
> Die Strecke in Duisburg ist ungefähr so technisch wie mein Weg zum Supermarkt!
> 
> Der Event ist ein Fun-Event und sollte auch so bleiben, dort kann jeder mitmachen der nicht allzu viel Mut hat Trails zu fahren und konditionelle auf der Höhe ist. Die die ballern wollen können sich auf dem Kurs schön die Beine verbiegen und die Jungs die "nur" aus Spass da sind haben Ihn auch. Ich bin 2 x im 2er gefahren und fand den Event immer Recht schön, die Stimmung war super und es wurden auch mal Menschen für das MTB begeistert die nicht so toll sind wie manche "Maulhelden" hier im Forum.



Na ja.

Ich denke mal nicht, mal soll sagen dann fahr mal da oder dort.
Mach erst mal ne Alpenüberquerung usw.

Wir sind hier am Niederrhein bzw. das Rennen im Ruhrpott.

Manche haben halt nicht die Zeit und das Geld im Ausland irgendwelche MTB-Rennen zu bestreiten geschweige denn, werden gesponsort.

Bei mir im Team fahren 2 mit, die seid Jahren gesponsort werden und auch auf dieversen Rennen im Ausland teilnehmen.
Auch DIESE sagen, schade das hier keine Technik mehr eingebaut ist.

Daher denke ich, ist einfach nur MEINE Meinung, sollte auch ein MTB-Rennen bei uns , wo wir hier ja kaum Berge haben  auch ein wenig Technische Rafinesse haben.

Klar wenn man die Strecke in Duisburg mit "nur" kette rechts fährt, haut die bestimmt auf die Kondition  
Und nach Stunden sind auch rechts/links Kurven technische Ansprüche  

Freue mich trotzdem auf das rennen


----------



## wogru (30. Juli 2008)

Wayne70 schrieb:


> Zählt eigentlich noch die angefangene Runde wenn man um kurz vor Rennende durchs Ziel fährt? Wie ist dies geregelt?
> Wayne


Zielschluss ist nicht pünktlich um 13 Uhr, jeder der sich noch auf der Strecke befindet kann die Runde auch zu Ende fahren und sie fließt mit in die Wertung ein.


----------



## KILROY (31. Juli 2008)

Bei dem Wetter, was wetter.com für Duisburg aktuell vorhersagt, ist die Streckenführung sowieso völlig egal. 
Schonmal Neoprenanzug & Schwimmhandschuhe einpacken


----------



## Blut Svente (31. Juli 2008)

KILROY schrieb:


> Bei dem Wetter, was wetter.com für Duisburg aktuell vorhersagt, ist die Streckenführung sowieso völlig egal.
> Schonmal Neoprenanzug & Schwimmhandschuhe einpacken



Ruhig Brauner is noch ne Woche...


----------



## wogru (31. Juli 2008)

Wie, nur noch eine Woche bis zum Rennen ? Dann sollte ich mir mal ein Rad besorgen !!


----------



## Man in Trek (31. Juli 2008)

wogru schrieb:


> Wie, nur noch eine Woche bis zum Rennen ? Dann sollte ich mir mal ein Rad besorgen !!



Das Rad hab ich schon, aber irgendwas hab ich vergessen Ach jaaa, ich sollte vorher noch trainieren


----------



## wogru (1. August 2008)

Man in Trek schrieb:


> Das Rad hab ich schon, aber irgendwas hab ich vergessen Ach jaaa, ich sollte vorher noch trainieren


Wozu trainieren, die meisten schreiben hier doch von einer einfachen, fast flachen Strecke. Etwas die Erdrotation ausnutzen und schon kannst du die ganze Zeit rollen lassen. Also bis auf die Treppe und die Wechselzone, da musst du schieben


----------



## Mishima (1. August 2008)

Man in Trek schrieb:


> Das Rad hab ich schon, aber irgendwas hab ich vergessen Ach jaaa, ich sollte vorher noch trainieren




T  I E F S T A P L E R

WEHE Du überholst mich mehr als 2 mal

sehen uns nächste Woche, komme Samstag morgen gegen 6 an (wenn mal kein Stau).
morgen noch NORDENAU als letzten Test!!

PS:letztes Jahr hat es auch noch gerade geklappt mit dem Wetter - diesmal haben wir glaub Ich fast Pech


----------



## sunny1766 (1. August 2008)

Hallo.
Bin die neue Strecke jetzt mal selber abgefahren und muss sagen: Rennrad wäre fast angebracht! 
Sind ja fast alle technischen Passagen abgeschafft worden.
Wenn man schon den Mini Downhill rausnimmt, dann sollte man doch bitte woanders eine technische Komponente einbauen, Möglichkeiten dafür gibt es im LPN doch reichlich!!!!!!! 
So bleibt die Strecke für Kette rechts und schnelle Zeiten.
Dann meckern wieder die Jedermänner über die rücksichtslosen Heizer auf der Strecke die links und rechts vorbei treten ohne zu rufen!  
Und die Heizer über die Langsamfahrer weil die keinen Platz machen!
Also Veranstalter = Bitte um Ergänzung einer technischen Passage, am besten 2 oder 3!!!!!
Ansonsten freue ich mich sehr auf dieses Event.
Gruß
sunny


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Man in Trek (2. August 2008)

Mishima schrieb:


> T  I E F S T A P L E R
> 
> WEHE Du überholst mich mehr als 2 mal
> 
> ...



Aber lass mich bitte um 6 noch schlafen

Ich werde dich sicherlich öfters überholen, außer du stehst die ganze Zeit am Verpflegungsstand
In Finale hab ich dich ja auch ganz langsam überholt, jetzt kann ich wohl das kleine und mittlere Kettenblatt daheim lassen und mein 53er montieren, lol


----------



## hillrace (2. August 2008)

Also mal eine Frage..... in den Racenews der 24h von Duisburg ist eine Streckenabbildung wo die Autobahn höher gefahren wird... .

In dem Streckenlink ist jene aber ohne die Auffahrt zur Autobahn abgelegt.
Also bitte welche ist jetzt richtig.
Wird die Autobahn jetzt höher angefahren oder wie im letzten Jahr?

 Ebenso deie Strecke über den Manganplatz.... Also bitte... welche ist die richtige Karte (Strecke)?


----------



## Dumens100 (3. August 2008)

Hallo
Habe da auch mal eine Frage an die Starter die schon letztes Jahr gefahren sind. Der Transponder ist ja in der Startnummer befestigtmeine Frage ist ist der so befestigt das mann ihn nicht abkriegt da ich gerne die Startnummer alls Andenken behalten aber der Teransponder muß ja wieder abgegeben werden und 100 Euro will ich dafür natürlich nicht bezahlen.


----------



## Felixxx (3. August 2008)

Letztes Jahr wurde der Transponder hinter der Startnummer entfernt ohne diese zu zerstören.
Gehe davon aus, dass wir dieses Jahr wie bei den 24h ZDF Fernsehgarten einen "Knöcheltransponder" bekommen. 





Transponder oberhalb des Knöchels an der Kettenseite

So oder so haste dann Dein Andenken, Felixxx


----------



## ThK (3. August 2008)

Oh nein elektronische Fussfesslen ...
Nicht das der Teamleader dann auch noch ne Fernbedienung bekommt oder so *lach*

Mal ne allgemeine Frage an die Starter...
Auch von euch schon jemand so derbst nervös? ;-)


----------



## hillrace (3. August 2008)

Liebes Skyderteam....


Habe heute gehört das ihr euch immer noch nicht für die richtige Streckenführung entschieden habt... .
So langsam wirds eng.
Wäre nett wenn ihr euch mal langsam Entscheiden würdet... .

Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Re-spekt (3. August 2008)

laßt euch nur nicht drängen, habt noch Zeit bis zum Startschuß - ich lass mich gerne überraschen !


----------



## easymtbiker (3. August 2008)

sunny1766 schrieb:


> Hallo.
> Bin die neue Strecke jetzt mal selber abgefahren und muss sagen: Rennrad wäre fast angebracht!
> Sind ja fast alle technischen Passagen abgeschafft worden.



ok, muss ja zugeben, das mir n flacherer kurs mehr liegt als böse anstiege so wie in ruhpolding, aber n paar nette abfahrten wären schon nicht schlecht. wenn jetzt auch noch der bahndamm nicht runter gefahren wird sondern gerade aus weiter, dann wird das n schöner windschatten- kurs....


----------



## kleinbiker (3. August 2008)

Hallo,

ich wollte mal fragen, mit was für Reifen ihr fahren wollt,

ich hätte folgende zur Auswahl:

je 2,25 RaRa/NoNi mit SnakeSkin, 1154 gr. / Paar
Conti Twister Supersonic 1,9", 699 gr. / Paar
Schwalbe FastFred 2.0 mit RaceGuard 964 gr. / Paar

Grip und Traktion dürfte ja eigentlich auf dieser Strecke nicht wirklich das entscheidende Thema werden, sei denn es gibt Regen, dann muß mal halt ein kleinen wenig mehr aufpassen. Wie sind denn zur Zeit die Wege über die Halten zu fahren? Gibt's da arg groben Schotter, oder ehr feiner Kieß?

Genaus so überlege ich, das kleine Kettenblatt zu hause zu lassen und nur 32/44 zu fahren. Oder eine Dura-Ace 11-21 Kassette, weil die Steigungen sind ja nicht so wirklich richtig heftig.

Ich will mal eure Meinung dazu hören bzw. lesen.

Grüße
kleinbiker

P.S.: Ich fahre ohne Schlauch mit Latex-Milch. Da kann ich nicht am rennwochenende erst die Reifen tauschen.


----------



## DAMDAM (4. August 2008)

Nabend 

Wir haben uns im Team eher auf FF festgelegt, wobei ich die 2,25 mit Notubes und knapp 400g montiert habe. Ich denke mal die werden reichen und sonst habe ich auch noch nen 2tLRS mit Latexschläuchen der wohl erstmal mit Vredestein Tigerclaw in 1,9 oder RR in 2,1 ausgestattet wird mit. 

Einen NO wirste denke ich da auf keinen Fall brauchen!


----------



## canno-range (4. August 2008)

Meine persönliche Erfahrung ist, dass man mit wenig profilierten Reifen eher nicht so gut unterwegs ist. Da man auf der Strecke sehr viel losen kleinen Schotter hat, rutscht man in den Kurven ganz schön. Daher würde ich auf dem VR auf jeden Fall sowas wie einen NN empfehlen. Hinten ist ein RR unproblematisch, wenn nicht die Passagen über Wiesen oder Waldboden völlig aufgeweicht sind.


----------



## CW68 (4. August 2008)

@hillrace
Aktuell soll die Strecke wohl so aussehen, dass das zusätzliche Stück hoch zur Autobahn nicht drin ist, da die Abfahrt nicht ausreichend prepariert werden kann. (Schade, das Stück fand ich beiM training klasse!)
Was das Manganeisenlager angeht fährt man da auch wie auf dem aktuellen Plan die normale Abfahrt runter und dann rechts ein wenig Strecke.

@Dumens100
Der Transponder soll auch dieses Jahr laut Newsletter wieder mit der Startnummer verbunden sein. Letztes Jahr konnte man den abmachen lassen, habe mien Nummer von da noch an der Wand hängen, ist kein Problem.

@kleinbiker
Normalerweise reicht ein FF oder ähnliches aus, die Strecke aktuell ist aber schon sehr aufgeweicht. Einige Passagen kann man sicher auch jetzt noch mit wenig Profil fahren, aber an der ein oder anderen Steigung ist mehr Profil sehr gut. Das Wasser auf den Schotterwegen läuft sehr gut ab, auf der Wiese oder im Wald hat man aber keine Chance.
Ich persönlich fahre vorne definitiv den NN 2.25 mit Latecx-Schlauch und niedrigem Luftdruck. Hinten ist aktuell der RR 2.25 drauf, für Monsun-Wetter habe ich noch nen NN als Alternative.




Also dann, blast schon mal die Schwimmflügel auf, ist nicht mehr lange


----------



## wogru (4. August 2008)

Ich fahr den SmartSam vorne und hinten, mit dem habe ich mich letztes Jahr auf die Fresse gelegt und das will ich dieses Jahr auch wieder !!


----------



## DAMDAM (4. August 2008)

Für Regen habe ich noch die Vredestein, obwohl ich bezweifel, dass man in Duisburg mehr als nen RR braucht. Ihr müßt auch bedenken, dass sich sowieso Spuren bilden werden und so wie ich das sehe gibt es in Duisburg keinen Schlammanstieg.

Gruß aus Bremen


----------



## Rattlesnake (4. August 2008)

Dumens100 schrieb:


> Hallo
> Habe da auch mal eine Frage an die Starter die schon letztes Jahr gefahren sind. Der Transponder ist ja in der Startnummer befestigtmeine Frage ist ist der so befestigt das mann ihn nicht abkriegt da ich gerne die Startnummer alls Andenken behalten aber der Teransponder muß ja wieder abgegeben werden und 100 Euro will ich dafür natürlich nicht bezahlen.



Letztes Jahr haben wir auch noch ne 2. Nummer fürs Trikot bekommen. War m.e. das gleiche Material wie die Lenkernummer, nur ohne Transponder. Die kannst du ja als Andenken mitnehmen.


----------



## wogru (4. August 2008)

Die Trikotnummer war mehr dickeres Papier bzw. dünne Pappe, die Nr. Fürs Rad war´s besser, mehr für die Ewigkeit, war auch kein Problem den Transponder anschließend abzumachen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Racer09 (4. August 2008)

Zudem denke ich eh das es Startnummernmäßig so wird wie letztes Jahr, also ohne Fußfessel. Da Datasport in der Regel die Transponder auf den Rücken der Lenkernummer klebt und nicht wie in Mainz, so komische Fußfessel (in Mainz war ja schließlich ein anderer Zeitnehmer). Freu mich schon ungemein aufs Rennen, auch wenn ich mich über den ein oder anderen technischen Abschnitt freuen würde, aber auch so eine Strecke kann schwer werden. Ist halt alles nur eine Frage des Tempos und der Länge des Rennens Bis Samstag 13Uhr an der Startlienie


----------



## Racer09 (4. August 2008)

Racer09 schrieb:


> Zudem denke ich eh das es Startnummernmäßig so wird wie letztes Jahr, also ohne Fußfessel. Da Datasport in der Regel die Transponder auf den Rücken der Lenkernummer klebt und nicht wie in Mainz, so komische Fußfessel (in Mainz war ja schließlich ein anderer Zeitnehmer). Freu mich schon ungemein aufs Rennen, auch wenn ich mich über den ein oder anderen technischen Abschnitt freuen würde, aber auch so eine Strecke kann schwer werden. Ist halt alles nur eine Frage des Tempos und der Länge des Rennens Bis Samstag 13Uhr an der Startlienie



Ps. hab gerade schonmal die Akkus ans Ladegerät gehangen und auf dem Helm für die Nacht, den Scheinwerfer montiert und ausgerichtet...


----------



## wogru (5. August 2008)

Racer09 schrieb:


> ... Bis Samstag 13Uhr an der Startlinie


Wir werden uns leider erst im Ziel sehen, werde dort aber auf dich warten 
Aber gut Idee die Akkus für die Nacht zu laden, wäre eine tolle Überraschung am Samstag für mich geworden


----------



## erkan1984 (5. August 2008)

mhhh, sieht ein wenig langweilig aus=?


----------



## beeblebrox71 (5. August 2008)

Überraschung - bin gerade die Strecke gefahren und siehe da - der obere Teil im Wald an der Autobahn mit der engen Abfahrt in die Schottersteine ist sauber befahrbar. Hier wurde (ich denke von Skyder) saubere Arbeit geleistet. Ich gehe also mal davon aus, dass der Teil jetzt auch zur Strecke gehören wird!?!


----------



## Mishima (6. August 2008)

Greeds,

weiss schon jemand etwas über die Platzverteilung, gibt schon E-Mail oder einen Link?
Was sagen die Auguren über die Wetterlage am Wochenende?


Die Zeit läuft


----------



## sunny1766 (6. August 2008)

Hallo beeblebrox.
Welchen Teil der Strecke meinst du?
Den Teil, der nach dem Manganeisenlager kommt! Der war doch im letzten Jahr überhaupt nicht schwierig oder gefährlich! Was haben die dort verbessert, wenn du den Teil meinst!


----------



## easymtbiker (6. August 2008)

Mishima schrieb:


> Was sagen die Auguren über die Wetterlage am Wochenende?


wird von tag zu tag schlechter.....  
also max. 20°, regen und sonne wechselt sich ab....


----------



## md-hammer (6. August 2008)

Tröstet euch. Die Wettervorhersagen für Duisburg hatten in den letzten Wochen eine Genauigkeit von unter 30%.
Im LSP wird schon heftig gewerkelt. Die Wasser und Stromversorgung steht schon.
Skyder ist auch schon mit seinen Jungs am malochen. Wird schon wieder richtig gut werden.
Bis Freitag. Gruß Micha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wogru (6. August 2008)

Warum macht ihr euch übers Wetter Gedanken, ich wollte bei Minus-Graden und Schneefall mit dem RR "Rund um Köln" mitfahren, stand sogar am Start !! Da ist das Wetter in Duisburg, egal wie es wird, richtig GOLD gegen !!


----------



## Silent (6. August 2008)

beeblebrox71 schrieb:


> Überraschung - bin gerade die Strecke gefahren und siehe da - der obere Teil im Wald an der Autobahn mit der engen Abfahrt in die Schottersteine *ist sauber befahrbar*. Hier wurde (ich denke von Skyder) saubere Arbeit geleistet. Ich gehe also mal davon aus, dass der Teil jetzt auch zur Strecke gehören wird!?!


ist asphaltiert worden?
Nicht das da noch ein Huckelchen ist der zum Sturz führen kann


----------



## eddy 1 (6. August 2008)

Silent schrieb:


> ist asphaltiert worden?
> Nicht das da noch ein Huckelchen ist der zum Sturz führen kann





muss ich jetzt meine furius fred wieder runter ziehen


----------



## Christer (6. August 2008)

wogru schrieb:


> Warum macht ihr euch übers Wetter Gedanken, ich wollte bei Minus-Graden und Schneefall mit dem RR "Rund um Köln" mitfahren, stand sogar am Start !! Da ist das Wetter in Duisburg, egal wie es wird, richtig GOLD gegen !!



Ich glaube Du bist auch ein Superheld!

Was hier in den letzten Wochen für Wassermassen runter gekommen sind...da macht garantiert kein Rennen und kein Fahrerlager mehr Spaß. 

Aber das Duisburger Rennen hatte bis jetzt immer Glück mit dem Wetter, dann ist es nächstes Wochenende auch wieder der Fall. 

Allerdings sollten alle, die zum ersten mal dabei sind und die Fläche noch nicht kennen, doch sicherheitshalber auch warme Sachen mitbringen. Dort kann es nachts schon recht kühl werden. 

Im Moment scheint die Sonne, alles wird super. 

Gruß

SR


----------



## DAMDAM (6. August 2008)

eddy 1 schrieb:


> muss ich jetzt meine furius fred wieder runter ziehen




Irgendwie muss man den Schwierigkeitsgrad ja steigern , ich fahre erstmal mit dem FF in 2,25 und 2 Bar mit Notubes. In engen Passagen wird es sich eh stauen bei soviel Leuten auf der Strecke! Die FF lassen sich ja auch besser schieben


----------



## apoptygma (6. August 2008)

Also ich bin auf die Nummer total gespannt, werd zwar "nur" als Zuschauer Samstag da sein, aber....fürs nächste Jahr....mit mehr Vorbereitungszeit...schaun wir mal 

Ich wünsch jedenfalls allen Leuten hier, die dabei sind, viel Spass . Mein Neid ist mit Euch, denn die Location da find ich schon geil.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pif (6. August 2008)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Mein Neid ist mit Euch, denn die Location da find ich schon geil.



Das ist auch das Einzige was an der STrecke geil ist. Leider. Sog Events hatte da damals mehr rausgeholt.


----------



## apoptygma (6. August 2008)

Pif schrieb:


> Das ist auch das Einzige was an der STrecke geil ist. Leider. Sog Events hatte da damals mehr rausgeholt.



Meinst Du vom technischen Teil her?

Gut, vielleicht solls ja mittlerweile mehr "gediegene" Fahrer, Hobby-Truppen, was weiss ich, ansprechen. Vielleicht gabs zuviele "Unfälle"? Ich kenn die Vergangenheit in Duisburg nicht.

Für mich als Newbie auf dem Gebiet des hobbymässigen Rumgurkens , wäre es im nächsten Jahr wohl einfach mal ne Nummer, die ich gern mal mitfahren würde, ohne die Befüchtung zu haben, mir den Hals zu brechen


----------



## Racer09 (6. August 2008)

Super, haben einen Platz für unser Quartier in Sektor R bekommen, sollte 50 - 100m vom Start-Ziel entfernt sein


----------



## Felixxx (6. August 2008)

Pif schrieb:


> Das ist auch das Einzige was an der STrecke geil ist. Leider. Sog Events hatte da damals mehr rausgeholt.



Wie klasse sog events ist durfte ich nach Duisburg 2004 dieses Jahr wieder in München erfahren :kotz:

Sorry für off-topic, Felixxx


----------



## eddy 1 (6. August 2008)

Racer09 schrieb:


> Super, haben einen Platz für unser Quartier in Sektor R bekommen, sollte 50 - 100m vom Start-Ziel entfernt sein



woher weist du das ich weis immer noch nix


----------



## bofh (6. August 2008)

eddy 1 schrieb:


> woher weist du das ich weis immer noch nix


http://www.24h-duisburg.de/content.php?folder=184

E.


----------



## wogru (6. August 2008)

Snoopyracer schrieb:


> Ich glaube Du bist auch ein Superheld!
> 
> Was hier in den letzten Wochen für Wassermassen runter gekommen sind...da macht garantiert kein Rennen und kein Fahrerlager mehr Spaß.
> 
> ...



Endlich hat es einer erkannt !! 

Klar macht es bei nassem Wetter keinen Spaß, aber jetz schon übers Wetter reden finde ich bescheuert. Wenn man bei erschiedenen Wetterseiten im Web nachsieht bekommt man ganz unterschiedliche Vorhersagen und am Ende muss man nehmen was kommt !!

Super, wir haben einen Platz an der Treppe, da ist immer Stimmung !!


----------



## Flix-noc (6. August 2008)

Habe nur ich nie eine Infomail von denen bekommen? Im letzten Jahr habe ich alle wichtigen Informationen auch per Mail bekommen.

Die Platzanmeldung habe ich nur zufällig mitbekommen, da hat aber zum Glück alles gut geklappt. Aber wann hätte man sich denn für Nudeln anmelden müssen? Auf der Webseite steht das eine Nudelanmeldung jetzt nicht mehr geht. 

24h alleine im Kreis fahren und nicht brauchbar verpflegt werden klingt super......

Felix


----------



## Dumens100 (6. August 2008)

auch im Sector R


----------



## beeblebrox71 (6. August 2008)

sunny1766 schrieb:


> Hallo beeblebrox.
> Welchen Teil der Strecke meinst du?
> Den Teil, der nach dem Manganeisenlager kommt! Der war doch im letzten Jahr überhaupt nicht schwierig oder gefährlich! Was haben die dort verbessert, wenn du den Teil meinst!



Schau mal hier:
http://www.skyder.de/content.php?folder=124&e=2070&r=912

Hier in der alten "neuen" Strecke vom 5.5. ist der ober Part im Wald gemeint. Das wurde zwischenzeitlich dann wieder rausgenommen, da die Abfahrt zu eng war ... jetzt würde es definitiv gehen ... aber offiziell noch nix gehört ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Racer09 (6. August 2008)

Nur wo Sektor R jetzt genau sein? Ist das in dem Bereich, wo Ergon letztes Jahr war, also unmittelbar zum Dusch und WC Container? Wenn ja, wäre es super, da sehr nah zur Wechselzone. Sind Freitag morgen schon da um unsere Velo Solingen Zeltstadt aufzubauen...


----------



## KILROY (7. August 2008)

eddy 1 schrieb:


> muss ich jetzt meine furius fred wieder runter ziehen



nein, dreh' die Mäntel einfach auf links, das macht die Sache spannend.


----------



## Highlander1972 (7. August 2008)

@KILROY

Welchen Platz habt Ihr ??

Wir sind Sektor U nun.....

Gruß Volker


----------



## KILROY (7. August 2008)

Wir sind in E. Kurze Ein- und Ausfahrt, Duschen um die Ecke.
Könnte sich als praktisch erweisen.


----------



## thomas1577 (7. August 2008)

Gibt es eigentlich eine Bikebörse wo einzelne Fahrer noch auf einen Startplatz in einem fremden Team hoffen können? Wie es aussieht verlieren wir einen Fahrer..


----------



## pseudosportler (7. August 2008)

Flix-noc schrieb:


> Habe nur ich nie eine Infomail von denen bekommen? Im letzten Jahr habe ich alle wichtigen Informationen auch per Mail bekommen.
> 
> 24h alleine im Kreis fahren und nicht brauchbar verpflegt werden klingt super......
> 
> Felix



Die Teamchefs, sprich der der gemeldet hat bekommt alle Infos per E-Mail, sollte bei dir auch so gewesen sein, wen nicht höflich anfragen ob es nicht ein par Nudeln giebt, bekommst vieleicht einen Einzelstarter Bonus .

MfG pseudosportler


----------



## eddy 1 (7. August 2008)

KILROY schrieb:


> nein, dreh' die Mäntel einfach auf links, das macht die Sache spannend.



das geht ???

ich hab gar nicht so leichtbauschlappen

an ein MTB gehören STOLLEN


----------



## bofh (7. August 2008)

thomas1577 schrieb:


> Gibt es eigentlich eine Bikebörse wo einzelne Fahrer noch auf einen Startplatz in einem fremden Team hoffen können? Wie es aussieht verlieren wir einen Fahrer..


Verlieren im Sinne von Ihr habt einen abzugeben?
Wir suchen noch einen netten Fahrer für ein "Aus Spaß an der Freude"-4er-Team.

Näheres bei Interesse per PN.

E.


----------



## ThK (7. August 2008)

Da hat Skyder wohl einen kleinen Bug auf der Homepage von wegen Fahrerlager.
Unser PDF ist als Sektor R betitelt und auch als R runterzuladen.
Im PDF an sich steht aber T .. und das ist endweit weg *lach*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flix-noc (7. August 2008)

pseudosportler schrieb:


> Die Teamchefs, sprich der der gemeldet hat bekommt alle Infos per E-Mail, sollte bei dir auch so gewesen sein, wen nicht höflich anfragen ob es nicht ein par Nudeln giebt, bekommst vieleicht einen Einzelstarter Bonus .
> 
> MfG pseudosportler



Hm, das ungünstig. Ich hab vorhin mit einem Teamchef von einem 8er gesprochen die auch keine Email bekommen haben.

Mag mir jemand die Emails per PN zukommen lassen? Mal sehen was da sonst so drin stand.

Gruß,
Felix


----------



## thomas1577 (7. August 2008)

bofh schrieb:


> Verlieren im Sinne von Ihr habt einen abzugeben?
> Wir suchen noch einen netten Fahrer für ein "Aus Spaß an der Freude"-4er-Team.
> 
> Näheres bei Interesse per PN.
> ...



leider haben wir keinen abzugeben sondern hätten gerne einen
fahren nur um dabei zu sein..nicht ganz so verbissen..


----------



## Mishima (7. August 2008)

Man in Trek schrieb:


> Aber lass mich bitte um 6 noch schlafen
> 
> Ich werde dich sicherlich öfters überholen, außer du stehst die ganze Zeit am Verpflegungsstand
> In Finale hab ich dich ja auch ganz langsam überholt, jetzt kann ich wohl das kleine und mittlere Kettenblatt daheim lassen und mein 53er montieren, lol



Hallo Sven,

hat geklappt, bin neben euch. Sehen uns Samstag morgen.

Gruss und


----------



## Man in Trek (7. August 2008)

Mishima schrieb:


> Hallo Sven,
> 
> hat geklappt, bin neben euch. Sehen uns Samstag morgen.
> 
> Gruss und








Lass uns aber bitte ausschlafen


----------



## Metzkergiga4u (8. August 2008)

Oh mann bin ich nerwös, das wetter ist ja nicht das beste und die neue Streckenführung kenne ich auch nur von hörensehen. 
Das wird ja einen geben..


----------



## -MIK- (10. August 2008)

Hi Leute,

ich war gestern nur als Zuschauer vor Ort möchte aber allen die teilgenommen haben meinen größten Respekt zollen!! War echt ein Gedicht anzusehen.

Nun habe ich eine Frage, hat jemand von Euch den Track als GPS Stecke (vielleicht sogar Garmin  ) aufgezeichnet und könnte ihn mir zur Verfügung stellen?

Gruß
MIK


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Racer09 (10. August 2008)

Hi, nach 3std Schlaf nachdem ich eben wieder zu Hause angekommen bin und alles ausgeladen hab, muß ich sagen, mal wieder sehr geil. Nur auf den Regen ab ca 3Uhr hätte ich verzichten können. Haben es aber trotzdem auf den 5. Platz in der 4er geschafft, trotz mehrere Probleme (2 Platten, 1 Pedalschaden und eines Hungerastes und damit verbunden Pause unseres eigentlich 2. schnellsten Mannes). Nächstes Jahr gern wieder


----------



## Jan-Ove (10. August 2008)

Da kann ich mich nur anschließen, auf den Regen hätten wir alle wohl verzichten können. Glückwunsch erstmal zum 5. Platz. Ich hab dich in zivil auf dem Gelände war mir aber nicht ganz sicher und in der Wechselzone wo ich dich bzw. dann dein Rad erkannt hab wollte mich nicht stören. Ich bin für das 8er WDR Team unterwegs gewesen. Wir haben in der Firmenwertung um Platz 3 gekämpft mußten uns dann aber in der denn letzten Runden geschlagen geben. Was für zeiten bist du gefahren und welche Rundenzahl?


----------



## bofh (10. August 2008)

Die Veranstaltung war trotz des Regens recht gelungen, finde ich. Klar gibt es überall noch kleine Verbesserungsmöglichkeiten - aber die Fortschritte gegenüber 2007 waren doch sehr gut zu sehen: die sanitäre Situation, der Chickenway an der Treppe, die Wechselzone - um nur 3 Beispiele zu nennen.

Die Strecke selbst hat mir deutlich besser gefallen als 2007 - mehr Trails, dafür aber auch für weniger geübte Fahrer gut fahrbare "Downhills".
Nächstes Jahr bin ich wieder dabei.

E.


----------



## lhampe (10. August 2008)

Hallo,

ich konnte verletzungsbedingt leider nicht teilnehmen und war nur Samstags vor Ort. Mein Team sagte mir das der Regen Nachts noch Ok war, nur der sehr starke Regen am Vormittag hat Mensch und Maschine an die Grenzen gebracht. Es war ne gelungene Veranstaltung und wir werden nächstes Jahr sicher wieder dabei sein. 

Es gibt aber einen megagroßen Kritikpunkt. Die Toilettensituation war absolut inakzeptabel. Wir waren im Abschnit k untergebracht und hatten ja schon die Möglichkeit die Container am Steinhallen- und Sinterplatz zu nutzen. Aber ca. 5 Toiletten für ca. 600 Teilnehmer geht nicht. Es gab zu jeder Zeit lange Warteschlangen und der Hygiene ist die 'Dauerbefeuerung' sicher nicht zuträglich. Ich habe aber keine Ahnung wie oft gereinigt wurde. So schön die Container sind aber da wären mir 50 Dixies doch lieber. 

Wie gesagt das war der einzige Kritiktpunkt, sonst war alles ok.

Gruß
Lars


----------



## Uwe.N (10. August 2008)

Hallo 24 Stunden Biker

Ich habe wieder ein paar Bilder von den Fahrern gemacht.
Vielleicht erkennt sich ja der eine oder andere und möchte ein Bild von sich haben.
Auf der HP http://www.Duisburger-biker.de unter Bilder gelangt ihr dorthin.
Viel Spass mit den Bildern, es sind über 1100 Stück, ich habe nicht so eine gute Kamera aber die meisten sind ganz gut geworden.

Gruß Uwe


----------



## kimkra (10. August 2008)

hier sind ein paar Bilder von der Treppe.

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photosets/view/8775

kimkra


----------



## wogru (11. August 2008)

Jan-Ove schrieb:


> Da kann ich mich nur anschließen, auf den Regen hätten wir alle wohl verzichten können. Glückwunsch erstmal zum 5. Platz. Ich hab dich in zivil auf dem Gelände war mir aber nicht ganz sicher und in der Wechselzone wo ich dich bzw. dann dein Rad erkannt hab wollte mich nicht stören. Ich bin für das 8er WDR Team unterwegs gewesen. Wir haben in der Firmenwertung um Platz 3 gekämpft mußten uns dann aber in der denn letzten Runden geschlagen geben. Was für zeiten bist du gefahren und welche Rundenzahl?



Hurra, ein Mann vom WDR !! Gibt es einen Bericht im Fernsehen? Wenn ja, wann und wo oder habe ich ihn schon verpasst ?


----------



## Felixxx (11. August 2008)

Super Veranstaltung mal wieder  Hat tierisch Spaß gebracht und allen Unkenrufen zum Trotz hat mir die Strecke besser gefallen als letztes Jahr.

Angenehmen Tag noch, Felixxx


----------



## wogru (11. August 2008)

Das ist auch meine Meinung. Gerade der berg vor dem Ziel zieht einem zwar die Kraft aus den Beinen ist aber sehr gut gelungen. Persönlich fand ich die Strecke besser als letztes Jahr, die langen Passagen wo man nur Tempo machen kann stören zwar etwas, sind aber willkommene Möglichkeiten die langsameren Fahrer zu überholen.
Für mich war es mal wieder einen sehr gelungene Veranstaltung, dazu kann man Skyder nur gratulieren.

Wo waren all die Leute die Rennradveranstaltung gerufen haben ?? Ich habe nur ein Rennrad auf der Strecke gesehen, es hätten eigentlich viel merh sein müssen !!


----------



## md-hammer (11. August 2008)

kimkra schrieb:


> hier sind ein paar Bilder von der Treppe.
> 
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photosets/view/8775
> 
> kimkra



Schöne Bilder. Habe mich schon gefunden auf 4655


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kimkra (11. August 2008)

md-hammer schrieb:


> Schöne Bilder. Habe mich schon gefunden auf 4655



Danke, einfach runter kopieren.

kimkra


----------



## Metzkergiga4u (11. August 2008)

Servus, für mich war es wieder ein Tolles Rennen auf das ich mich lange gefreut und vorbereitet habe.
Die Toilettensituation ist nicht wirklich den Ansprüchen gerecht geworden, was ich nicht verstehe da es es bisher jedesmal bemängelt wurde. Na ja musste halt nur soviel essen wie du Verbrennst sagte ich mir.
Die Strecke hat durch die änderungen an Reiz gewonnen, Allerdings auch mehr Körner gezogen als der Rundkurs in Mainz.
Ich fand ganz gut ins Rennen und konnte bis ca 1 Uhr mit ca 20 min Pause die fast ganz für Flaschen und gelnachfüllen graufging Durchfahren. Leider hatte ich keinen Betreuer dabei und musste alles selber handeln. Ab 1 Uhr war der Ofen dann aus. Bis dahin hatte ich ca 30 runden und einen 21 schnitt, lag in der Gesamtwertung auf Platz 10. Ich musste 2 Stunden Pause einlegen und wollte weiterfahren aber es ging einfach nicht Hände und Fußsohlen schmerzten zu sehr. Die Treppe bringt halt ihre Opfer. Habe Hände Fußsohlen und etliche andere Körperstellen mit Salbe behandelt und  bis 7 Uhr in den Schlafsack gekrochen. Es schien wieder gut zu laufen als ich die ersten Meter radelte. Inzwischen bin ich auf Platz 35 durchgereicht Worden und es fing an zu regnen. Die Strecke wurde sehr Langsam und es war nicht mehr realistisch die 320 Km Vorgabe zu schaffen. Somit drückte ich mir noch 12 Runden aus dem Kreuz bis es Überaschend schnell 13 Uhr wurde.


----------



## MiFu (11. August 2008)

wogru schrieb:


> Hurra, ein Mann vom WDR !! Gibt es einen Bericht im Fernsehen? Wenn ja, wann und wo oder habe ich ihn schon verpasst ?



Hallo Leute! 

Auch ich bin im WDR Team gefahren und möchte sagen, das wir uns super geschlagen haben! Wir mit sieben Mann und einer Frau mußten uns einem 8 Mann Team inkl. einem Bundesligafahrer mit knapp 4 minuten Rückstand geschlagen geben. 
Es wird heute in der WDR-Regionalzeit Duisburg ein Bericht über das Rennen gezeigt. Duisburger Regionalzeit bekommt man eingestellt! Wie alle anderen Lokalzeiten wie Köln oder so auch! 
Es sind auch während des Rennens Liveübertragungen gesendet worden! Wer die verpasst hat, kann im Internet unter WDR.de in der Mediathek die meisten  Sendungen finden! Oder einfach 24h in die Suchmaschine vom WDR eingeben! 
Über die Veranstaltung selber kann ich nur sagen! Alles super!
Und ich denke, das das nächste Rennen schon ende November ausgebucht sein wird!


----------



## Metzkergiga4u (11. August 2008)

Letzendlich ist der 28. Platz bei rumgekommen, aber wenn ich gewust hätte das die Bettina Siegel 1min hinter mir lag wäre ich wohl Gentelman gewesen 

LG Chris


----------



## Johnny Rico (11. August 2008)

Hallo,

auch von mir ein paar Fotos. Vielleicht findet sich ja jemand wieder...

http://picasaweb.google.de/rrmarkus/24hDuisburgDiverse

Grüße
Markus


----------



## Highlander1972 (11. August 2008)

THX.

Bin auf Nummer DSCF4656.

Leider Unscharf  

Danke

Gruß Volker


----------



## md-hammer (11. August 2008)

Metzkergiga4u schrieb:


> Letzendlich ist der 28. Platz bei rumgekommen, aber wenn ich gewust hätte das die Bettina Siegel 1min hinter mir lag wäre ich wohl Gentelman gewesen
> 
> LG Chris



Hallo Chris. Hatten uns während des Rennens kurz übers Mainzer Rennen unterhalten. Habe irgendwann morgens die Flinte ins Korn geworfen.
Du bist ein Rang vor mir eingelaufen. Das Wetter hat mir einfach den Zahn gezogen. Aber trotzdem war ich ganz zufrieden mit 41 Runden. Von den Beinen her wären sicherlich noch ein paar Runden mehr dringewesen. Aber Petrus hat da einen Strich durch die Rechnung gemacht. Bin trotzdem SENIOREN Stadtmeister geworden.
Bis zum nächsten Jahr.


----------



## canno-range (11. August 2008)

Nach dem Rennen ist vor dem Rennen! Aber wann ist das Rennen? Weiß schon einer was? Auf der HP gibts ja dazu noch nichts.


----------



## IGGY (11. August 2008)

Kann mir jemand sagen, wer beim 24h Rennen Videos von den Fahrern gemacht hat? Ich bin Nachts von einem Fahrer hinter mir gefillmt worden. Er meinte zu mir, das ich mich melden soll. Hatte aber leider keine Zeit dafür. Der Fahrer hatte meiner Meinung nach ein FOCUS Trikot an. Währe schön wenn mir da einer eine Info zu geben könnte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tedeschino (11. August 2008)

Falls jemand ein Video vom Zieleinlauf hat, möchte er sich bitte bei mir melden.
Viele Grüße


----------



## wogru (11. August 2008)

Beim WDR lief Samstag ja ein Bericht, um euch Sucherei zu ersparen hier der Link: WDR 24h-Duisburg


----------



## canno-range (11. August 2008)

tedeschino schrieb:


> Falls jemand ein Video vom Zieleinlauf hat, möchte er sich bitte bei mir melden.
> Viele Grüße



Ihr vom DIN-Team habt doch offenbar nen guten Draht zu Skyder. Habt Ihr auch keine Ahnung vom Termin im nächsten Jahr?


----------



## Markus_P (11. August 2008)

Johnny Rico schrieb:


> Vielleicht findet sich ja jemand wieder...



 danke, schon passiert, Fotos 23 & 24 

Gruß,
Markus


----------



## Johnny Rico (11. August 2008)

Markus_P schrieb:


> danke, schon passiert, Fotos 23 & 24
> 
> Gruß,
> Markus



Danke für die Info.

Hab dich nochmal gefunden und diesmal sogar mit Sonne im Gesicht...

http://picasaweb.google.de/rrmarkus/24hDuisburgDiverse/photo#5233223201534088930


----------



## hoerman2201 (11. August 2008)

http://www.wdr.de/mediathek/html/regional/aks.xml

am sonntag abend gab´s nen kurzen bericht zum rennen. 
leider zu spät eingeschaltet. 
und über i-net darf der wdr nichts zeigen, da keine rechte

habt ihr ne idee, wie man da rankommt ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Delgado (11. August 2008)

http://www.wdr.de/mediathek/html//regional/2008/08/09/lokdu_02.xml


----------



## Highlander1972 (11. August 2008)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> http://www.wdr.de/mediathek/html/regional/aks.xml
> 
> am sonntag abend gab´s nen kurzen bericht zum rennen.
> leider zu spät eingeschaltet.
> ...




Schau mal hier rein  

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=351589


----------



## hoerman2201 (11. August 2008)

sorry jungs, aber das ist das nicht. 
es kam gestern auf wdr in der "aktuellen stunde " . 
nur im internet hat der wdr keine rechte, das zu zeigen. 
war ein 4.50min bericht um das rennen.

hier nochmal der link :
http://www.wdr.de/mediathek/html/regional/aks.xml


----------



## UFO-DS (11. August 2008)

Hallo Leute...

*HIER* sind ein paar Bilder von mir (kimkra & ich waren gemeinsam beim 24h Rennen, deswegen sind ein paar seiner Bilder auch dabei...)
wer eines in voller Größe möchte (3648x2736) kann sich gerne via PM an mich wenden...

Gruß,
Mark


----------



## wogru (11. August 2008)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> sorry jungs, aber das ist das nicht.
> es kam gestern auf wdr in der "aktuellen stunde " .
> nur im internet hat der wdr keine rechte, das zu zeigen.
> war ein 4.50min bericht um das rennen.
> ...



Könnt ihr mal aufhören den Bericht aufzurufen, dann wird er vielleicht wieder online geschaltet


----------



## easymtbiker (11. August 2008)

Allgemein zum Rennen 2008: Super!

Mir haben die Streckenänderungen gefallen, der Kurs ist nicht wirklich leichter geworden. Skyder hat viel für Sicherheit getan, die hohen Gitter oben auf der Brücke waren schon längst überfällig. Trennung des Lauf/Fahrweg an der Treppe war gut und die grossen Warnschilder fand ich genauso überflüssig wie klasse, immerhin kann sich ja jetzt keiner mehr Beschweren, das irgendwelche gefährlichen Abfahrten dabei waren.
Insgesamt habe ich eingentlich nur einen Sturz mitbekommen, nachts an der 2. Strassenüberquerung, als der Krankenwagen kommen musste. Eigentlich muss man da nur gerade aus fahren, weiss auch nicht, was da passiert ist.
Gut fand ich auch, das zum Schluss die Schlamm- Abfahrt gesperrt wurde, war wirklich ne Rutschpartie.

Ach ja, super war mal wieder Sven Simon!  

Auch fand ich die vielen Zuschauer super, die teilweise 24h lang angefeuert haben!
Speziell:
- die 4 Jungs auf dem 1. Hügel mit 24h AC/DC (Ich hab kurz vor dem Rennen mit denen geredet, die haben eigentlich mit dem Rennen sonst nix zu tun, wollten einfach 24h lang unterhalten)
- das Mädel im Wäldchen, das Nachmittags und morgens pausenlos angefeuert hat
- Die Leute am Schlusshügel, die besonders kurz vor Rennende alle nochmal angefeuert haben!
  


Kleine Verbesserungsvorschläge:
Fahrerlagereinteilung: Die meisten Einzelfahrer wollen an der Strecke verpflegt werden. Die wurden aber alle in Block A gesteckt, der zur Strecke hin gerade mal Platz für 5 Stände hatte, die natürlich sofort weg waren. Bitte beim nächsten mal für die Einzelfahrer einen grossen Teil an der Strecke reservieren.
Duschen: also 2007 konnte ich mich warm duschen, gestern nur noch kalt. Schade. Und anscheinend gab es zu wenige Toiletten. Ich weiss, Sanitär ist teuer, aber sollte hoffentlich bei dem Startpreis drin sein. Und mit warmen Duschen sind auch die Teilnehmer mitschuld: Otto Normalradsportler spart zuhause jeden Tropfen Wasser, um dann bei Rennen das Warmwasser pausenlos laufen zu lassen. Irgendwann ist natürlich jeder Boiler leer....

Mein Bericht vom Rennen hier:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=5021536&postcount=9


----------



## easymtbiker (11. August 2008)

-MIK- schrieb:


> Nun habe ich eine Frage, hat jemand von Euch den Track als GPS Stecke (vielleicht sogar Garmin  ) aufgezeichnet und könnte ihn mir zur Verfügung stellen?



also ich hab mal jemanden überholt, der mit gps unterwegs war, hab mich aber gewundert, warum der das mitschleppt. da konnte man sich doch nicht verfahren 
prinzipiell wirst du die strecke die nächsten wochen wohl noch genau finden, so ausgefahren wie die zum schluss war. aber ich denke, das einige teilstücke sonst nicht zum radln freigegeben sind.


----------



## skaster (11. August 2008)

Alle Passagen sind normalerweise freigegeben, lediglich bei der Treppe sollte man sich vorsichtig verhalten, die war schon mal komplett gesperrt und wird es auch wohl leider wieder, wenn einige es dort laufen lassen während unten Kinder spielen .


----------



## Eikoor (11. August 2008)

hach war das schön. Insbesondere nach 14 Stunden Schlaf erinnert man sich nicht mehr si sehr an die Schmerzen. 

Kleine Kontaktanzeige:
Am Start standst DU neben mir (ich meine mit weissen Trikot), und DU hattest Dir eine Videokamera mit Klebeband ans Lenkrad gewickelt. 

Wenn ---DU--- Dich hierin wiedererkennst, bitte poste das Video auf Youtube o.ä. und lass es uns wissen !


RIESENDANK IM VORAUS !!!

Eikoor


----------



## D.S. (11. August 2008)

Eikoor schrieb:


> DU hattest Dir eine Videokamera mit Klebeband ans *Lenkrad* gewickelt.


In Duisburg sind ja immer ein paar Exoten am Start (DH-Rad, Singlespeed,...) aber DAS ist echt krass...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jo_mlp (11. August 2008)

Hallo @ all,

ich finde auch, dass es eine supertolle veranstaltung war - kritiken gibt es immer, aber das ergebnis, der teamgeist und die schöne erinnerung an das event zählt 

aber was ich ganz besonders hervorheben möchte ist: dass ich mich ganz, ganz herzlich bedanken möchte, bei demjenigen, der mein handy gefunden hat, das ich verloren hatte - derjenige hat in meiner anrufliste, den letzten anrufer angerufen und mein handy samt meinem namen beim veranstalter abgegeben! sowas ist ja heute nicht immer selbstverständlich.

deshalb nochmals: DANKE


----------



## Dumens100 (11. August 2008)

sind einige mit Kameras unterwegs gewesen
zugegeben wir auch


----------



## Der_Peter (11. August 2008)

Hi,
wir waren auch in Duisburg und haben gefilmt. Die Videos müssen aber noch geschnitten und konvertiert werden.
Ich hab aber hier schon mal ein paar Bilder - das werden aber noch mehr:
http://www.mtbfun.de/index.php?option=com_ponygallery&Itemid=33&func=viewcategory&catid=1


----------



## IGGY (11. August 2008)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> - das Mädel im Wäldchen, das Nachmittags und morgens pausenlos angefeuert hat



Ja die war der Hammer


----------



## wogru (12. August 2008)

hat jemand gestern den Bericht in der WDR Lokalzeit gesehen und vielleicht mitgeschnitten ? Auf der HP steht wieder nur was gesendet wurde es fehlt aber ein Stream.
http://www.wdr.de/studio/duisburg/allgemein/beitrag_11.jhtml?bereich=lokalzeit


----------



## Becci (12. August 2008)

..ich kann mich nur anschließen, war wieder schön, auch dank der zusätzlichen trails bei der brücke nach dem manganeisenlager..

bei uns lief es zum glück gt, und wir durften den 7.platz in der 4er mixed wertung mi heimnehmen sowie den stadtmeistertitel  was will man mehr? vor uns waren fast nur profiteams ;-)


----------



## Eikoor (12. August 2008)

stark war auch das Damen-Kaffeekränzchen unter der Brücke, die ganze Nacht durch wurde da applaudiert.  Warum die eigentlich mit der Ausdauer nicht mitgeradelt sind ? 

Natürlich auch die drei oben auf der Brücke mit den Rasseln !


----------



## wogru (12. August 2008)

Becci schrieb:


> ..ich kann mich nur anschließen, war wieder schön, auch dank der zusätzlichen trails bei der brücke nach dem manganeisenlager..
> 
> bei uns lief es zum glück gt, und wir durften den 7.platz in der 4er mixed wertung mi heimnehmen sowie den stadtmeistertitel  was will man mehr? vor uns waren fast nur profiteams ;-)



Oh, ich bin Profi, warum sitze ich dann hier und muss arbeiten ?  Wir haben den 5. in der 4er Mixed-Wertung gemacht. In der Nacht sind wir kurz auf den 6. Platz gerutscht konnten uns den 5. aber zurück erkämpfen.


----------



## Becci (12. August 2008)

wogru schrieb:


> Oh, ich bin Profi, warum sitze ich dann hier und muss arbeiten ?  Wir haben den 5. in der 4er Mixed-Wertung gemacht. In der Nacht sind wir kurz auf den 6. Platz gerutscht konnten uns den 5. aber zurück erkämpfen.



welches team wart ihr?
naja platz 1,2 und 3 gehen eher in richtung profi teams...oder meinst du nicht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ThK (12. August 2008)

Für mich war das ganze Rennen ja aufgrund einen fiesen Sturzes nur eine Runde lang...
ABER das ganze Flair dort war der Hammer.
Ansporn auf der ganzen Strecke durch irgendwelche Leute, 90% faire Fahrer und super Stimmung....


----------



## Becci (12. August 2008)

Uwe.N schrieb:


> Hallo 24 Stunden Biker
> 
> Ich habe wieder ein paar Bilder von den Fahrern gemacht.
> Vielleicht erkennt sich ja der eine oder andere und möchte ein Bild von sich haben.
> ...


da wären ein paar bilder die ich gefunden habe, leider bekomme ich sie nicht heruntergeladen?!?
65,147,283,284,336,360,377,389,458,640.

gruß
becci


----------



## wogru (12. August 2008)

Becci schrieb:


> welches team wart ihr?
> naja platz 1,2 und 3 gehen eher in richtung profi teams...oder meinst du nicht?


Wir sind SportsInTeam, die 4 Teams vor uns waren leider besser trainiert als wir


----------



## Dumens100 (12. August 2008)

Eikoor schrieb:


> stark war auch das Damen-Kaffeekränzchen unter der Brücke, die ganze Nacht durch wurde da applaudiert.  Warum die eigentlich mit der Ausdauer nicht mitgeradelt sind ?
> 
> Natürlich auch die drei oben auf der Brücke mit den Rasseln !



Das waren unsere Frauen waren so begeistert haben aber leider zum Biken nicht die ausdauer. Wurden sogar von einem Team was beiuns im Fahrerlager ansäßig war (Fahrerlager T) angemacht weil sie nicht schlafen konnten sie wären zu laut kamm sogar Sonntag morgen nochmal und hat sich nochnal beschwert hat wohl das Rennen faltsch verstanden.
Gestern Abend in der Lokalzeit waren sie auch drin war aber gut geschnitten das Interview. Es waren aber an einigen Stellen Leute die un s die ganze Zeit durch angefeuert haben Vielen Dank dafür das Tat immer gut.
Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Re-spekt (12. August 2008)

Das ist schon bemerkenswert was manche Zuschauer so geleistet haben ! 
Danke für dann andauernden Applaus und das stetige anfeuern !!

es hat wirklich gut getan !!!


----------



## Der_Sagenhafte (12. August 2008)

Dumens100 schrieb:


> Das waren unsere Frauen waren so begeistert haben aber leider zum Biken nicht die ausdauer. Wurden sogar von einem Team was beiuns im Fahrerlager ansäßig war (Fahrerlager T) angemacht weil sie nicht schlafen konnten sie wären zu laut kamm sogar Sonntag morgen nochmal und hat sich nochnal beschwert hat wohl das Rennen faltsch verstanden.
> Gestern Abend in der Lokalzeit waren sie auch drin war aber gut geschnitten das Interview. Es waren aber an einigen Stellen Leute die un s die ganze Zeit durch angefeuert haben Vielen Dank dafür das Tat immer gut.
> Gruß
> Andreas


 
Wer Rechtschreibfehler findet, darf sie behalten!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pseudosportler (12. August 2008)

So 2 Tage später und halbwegs ausgeruht auch von mir mal ein Fazit zum Rennen.

Die Strecken Änderung hatte für Fahrer und Zuschauer den Riesen Vorteil das man nicht mehr die Strecke queren musste, auch das zusätzliche Stück am Wurzeltrail neben der Autobahn  war klasse, eben so das Wiesenstück nach der 2 Strassen Querung und der Anstieg danach, obwohl der zum Ende hin etwas weh tat.
Weniger gefiel mir das lange gerade aus Stück vor der Treppe, hatte schon was von RR fahren.

Klasse war die Zeitnahme, schön detailliert, nur das bei den Startfahrern die einführungsrunde in den Schnitt mit eingerechnet wurde, verfälscht deren Schnitt doch erheblich, genau wie die Rundenzeiten der letzten 3-4 Runden, wo die Strecke verkürzt wurde, was aber wohl angebracht war.

Die Toiletten Situation war zum teil recht angespannt, wen man extremen Druck hat und in der Schlange steht ist das nicht gerade angenehm, beim Duschen hatte ich wohl glück, Nachts war das Wasser nicht warm sondern heiß und betrieb war auch nicht über mäßig.
Nach den Rennen war ich kurz zu Hause duschen und die Waschmaschine anschmeißen und habe die ersten Fuhre an Material und das Bike nach Hause gebracht, ist halt der Vorteil wen man nur 15 Minuten brauch .

Bedanken möchte ich mich bei den unermüdlichen Zuschauern, den Frauen  unter der Brücke, den Jungs mit der Hammer geilen Musik auf den Hügel, den jungen Mädchen auf den Wurzeltrail, den Rasselschwingenden vor der Galerie und allen anderen, das macht Duisburg zu einen klasse Event .

Ein Dank Natürlich auch an den Veranstalter und seine Helfer, wobei da noch ein Kritikpunkt wäre, ein Fahrer von unserem Team hat keine Nudeln mehr bekommen, das finde ich schon arg Schei.. , da es vorbestellt und ja auch bezahlt war, da sollte man nach bessern.

Auch hier noch mal ein dank an mein Team, da haben alle echt gut mit gezogen und trotz des Wetters nicht abgebrochen .

MfG pseudosportler


----------



## Mishima (12. August 2008)

Greeds,

War wieder ein tolles Wochenende. Selbst der Regen hat mich nicht gestört.

Danke an alle Zuschauer (manche waren unglaublich , Helfer und die netten Einzelfahrer, die Ich immer an der Verpflegung getroffen habe (CSC + ? ), Phillip (200km) und DLRG +Tattoo - und natürlich an alle anderen Teams und Begeisterten!!

PS:Weiss jemand die exakte Länge des Kurses? 

Gruss aus dem TEUTOBURGER WALD


----------



## wogru (12. August 2008)

Es gab einen zweiten Bericht beim WDR über das Rennen in der Lokalzeit Duisburg, diesmal eine Zusammenfassung der kompletten 24h. Natürlich oder leider WDR-Team lastig, aber trotzdem schön zu sehen.
Horror am "Monte Schlacko"


----------



## easymtbiker (12. August 2008)

Mishima schrieb:


> PS:Weiss jemand die exakte Länge des Kurses?



würde ich auch gerne wissen, genauso wie die höhenmeter


----------



## Roudy-Radler (12. August 2008)

Mishima schrieb:


> Greeds,
> 
> War wieder ein tolles Wochenende. Selbst der Regen hat mich nicht gestört.
> 
> ...


 
7.000 Meter sagte mein Computer
Mich würden zudem die exakten Höhenmeter interessieren.
Wir hatten Rundenwerte zwischen 55 und 82 hm/Runde


----------



## easymtbiker (12. August 2008)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Wir hatten Rundenwerte zwischen 55 und 82 hm/Runde


ab und zu mal abgekürzt?


----------



## Aitschie (12. August 2008)

Streckenlänge (lt. meinem Tacho): 6,95km
Höhenmeter/Runde: 79m
(alles ohne die verkürzten Runden am Ende)


----------



## tedeschino (12. August 2008)

Hallo,
kann mir jemand einen Tipp geben, wie ich das WDR Video runter geladen bekomme?


----------



## Roudy-Radler (13. August 2008)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> ab und zu mal abgekürzt?


 
Psssst !

 Nein, sondern u.a. Unterschied SIGMA und HAC 4
Zudem zeichnet der HAC4 ja nur alle 20 Sekunden auf und wohl auch nur ab 5m Höhendifferenz.
Es ist also möglich, das z.B. die Treppe nicht richtig gemessen wurde und der Gegenanstieg vor dem großen freien Platz mal nicht drin war.
 

Falls jemand es schafft die WDR Videos runter zu laden, wüßte ich auch gern (PN) wie. Die Firefox-Plugins habe ich zum Teil im Einsatz, da funzen Sie aber "noch" nicht"

Danke und bis 2009


----------



## KILROY (13. August 2008)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> bis 2009



Genau 
soviel steht mal fest.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scotty33 (13. August 2008)

Eine weitere Einzelstarter-Leiche ist auferstanden und möchte sich hier auch bedanken.  

Ein dickes Lob an die Fans, die es wirklich nicht überall gibt.

Die Damen vom Kaffeekränzchen unter der Brücke. Die AC/DC Hardliner oben an dem Schotteranstieg, die hoffentlich nächstes Jahr wieder dabei sind. Der Hammer, war auch das Mädel an dem Wurzelanstieg, die glaube ich, von den 24 h so ca. 16 Std. da ganz alleine die Leute angefeuert hat.
Aber auch an alle anderen einen dicken Lob für das anfeuern, ob nachts mit Fackeln oder am Tage mit Rasseln.  

Einen besonderen Dank an Annette die Frau meines Teamkollegen, der auch als Einzelstarter gefahren ist und natürlich an meine Freundin Lisa, denn ohne ihre Unterstützung und das gute Zureden hätte ich wohl durch Schmerzen irgendwann aufgegeben.   Ich bin in der 4 Runde gestürzt und bin dann eigentlich nur noch unter Schmerzen durchgefahren. Zum Schluss waren es für meinen Kollegen und mich 51 Runden.
Ich frage mich wie das Einzelstarter schaffen, die ohne persönliche Betreuung anreisen. Wahnsinn. 

So zwischendurch kamen ja immer wieder von so einigen Fahrern dumme Sprüche, wenn sie an einem Anstieg an einem vorbei geknallt sind. Die bremsenden Einzelstarter oder ihr haltet nur andere Fahrer auf oder verschwinde von der Ideallinie. Das waren noch die harmlosesten Ausdrücke. 
Einige hatten ja sehr auffällige Kleidung, die man nun sehr gut einem Team zuordnen kann, nachdem die Ergebnislisten fertig sind. Wenn es nun Team-Fahrer währen, die irgendwo auf den ersten 10 Plätzen fahren würden, könnt ich es ja irgendwo noch verstehen. Die drei 4er Teams die ich mir gemerkt habe, liegen alle in der Liste über Platz 50. Da frag ich mich wirklich, was bei denen im Kopf rum geht.  Zu den richtig schnellen Leuten muss man aber sagen, dass sie sehr Fair waren. Da war sogar immer noch Luft für ein Danke wenn sie an dir ohne Probleme vorbei rauschen konnten.
Aber wie bei allen Veranstaltungen gibt es immer Spinner und wird es auch weiterhin immer geben.

Alles in einem war es eine sehr schöne Veranstaltung, bei der sich sehr viel Mühe gegeben wurde. Natürlich kann man immer was verbessern, aber aus diesem Grund ist ja jedes Jahr wieder eine Veranstaltung. 
Mein einziger Kritikpunkt ist, dass es im nächsten Jahr möglich sein sollte, die Einzelstarter alle direkt vorn an die Strecke zu bekommen und nicht in die zweite oder dritte Reihe obwohl wir schon Freitag angereist waren. 

Ihr habt in Duisburg einen klasse Job gemacht und möchte mich auf diesem Wege bedanken.
Ich freu mich aufs nächste Jahr wo ich mir 60 Runden als Ziel setze. Dieses Jahr waren es 51 und die neun werde ich versuchen noch irgendwie dazu zu fahren.  

Gruß Stefan

http://picasaweb.google.de/TeamHarzblut

Kette rechts und schalten am Berg verboten!


----------



## Eikoor (13. August 2008)

scotty33 schrieb:


> Die AC/DC Hardliner oben an dem Schotteranstieg, die hoffentlich nächstes Jahr wieder dabei sind.



JOUUU !

mitten in der Nacht. Warten in der Wechselzone. Verzweifelter Versuch den Magen mit Schokokuchen und Hühnerbrühe zu beruhigen. und aus den Boxen schallts DJ Bobo oder etwas ähnlich destruktives.....Dann der Wechsel...aber spätestens beim "WAWAWAWAAAWAA...THUNDER!" am Berg bei den AC/DC Jungs war das Adrenalin wieder da....

warum konnte das am Start nicht schon aus den Boxen kommen ?


----------



## IGGY (13. August 2008)

Ja Spinner hat man überall. Ich habe in der Nacht mitbekommnen wie ein Fahrer eines 4er Teams aus den Top 3 auf eine Gruppe auffuhr, kurz bevor man zwischen die Kitter mußte, um zur Treppe zu gelangen. Er begrüßte die Leute mit einem netten "Haut ab da!" 
Sowas muß einfach nicht sein. Ich war einer von den jenigen die sich immer angekündigt haben mit, rechts vorbei-links vorbei. Ich habe mich dann immer nett mit einem "Danke Schön" verabschiedet. Ich denke man sollte schon Rücksicht auf die anderen Fahrer nehmen auf der Strecke!
Mit der Music kann ich dem letzten Redner nur zustimmen  Etwas fetzigere währe besser gewesen.
Ich meine Abends auch mal das Lied "Komm hol das Lasso raus" gehört zu haben


----------



## scotty33 (13. August 2008)

Ein Kumpel wurde in Frammersbach von Karl Platt überholt. Der sagte komme rechts und hat sich hinterher noch bedankt, obwohl mein Kumpel einfach nur gerade weiter gefahren ist ohne noch zusätzlich Platz zu machen. Sowas geht immer, wenn der Wille da ist.

Gruß Stefan

http://picasaweb.google.de/TeamHarzblut

Kette rechts und schalten am Berg verboten


----------



## scotty33 (13. August 2008)

IGGY schrieb:


> Ja Spinner hat man überall. Ich habe in der Nacht mitbekommnen wie ein Fahrer eines 4er Teams aus den Top 3 auf eine Gruppe auffuhr, kurz bevor man zwischen die Kitter mußte, um zur Treppe zu gelangen. Er begrüßte die Leute mit einem netten "Haut ab da!"
> Sowas muß einfach nicht sein. Ich war einer von den jenigen die sich immer angekündigt haben mit, rechts vorbei-links vorbei. Ich habe mich dann immer nett mit einem "Danke Schön" verabschiedet. Ich denke man sollte schon Rücksicht auf die anderen Fahrer nehmen auf der Strecke!
> Mit der Music kann ich dem letzten Redner nur zustimmen  Etwas fetzigere währe besser gewesen.
> Ich meine Abends auch mal das Lied "Komm hol das Lasso raus" gehört zu haben


Nächstes Jahr bringe ich für die Jungs Verlängerungskabel mit, dann können sie die Boxen auf der ganzen Strecke verteilen.


Gruß Stefan

http://picasaweb.google.de/TeamHarzblut

Kette rechts und schalten am Berg verboten!


----------



## scotty33 (13. August 2008)




----------



## exto (13. August 2008)

Kleines Beispiel zum Thema Fairness:

Nachdem ich mich (besonders zu Beginn der Dunkelheit) ein bisschen über die zunehmende Agressivität einiger Mittelfeld-4er Team-Fahrer gewundert hab, habe ich irgendwann mitten in der Nacht, weil meine Konzentration flöten war, einen der Topeak-Ergon Fahrer fast in die Büsche (jedenfalls vom Rad) geschickt. Sein Kommentar: "Das war keine Glanzleistung!" Ich: "Tschuldigung, tut mir leid". Er:"Is nicht so schlimm, Tschuldigung für's Motzen"

Ab dem Zeipunkt hab ich beschlossen, die ganzen Möchtegern-Racer und Wichtigtuer zu belächeln. Besonders gut hat das bei den "ganz Harten" geklappt, die sich im Regen von einem schirmtragenden Boxenluder in die Wechselzone begleiten ließen um dann dort unter dem Dach des Verpflegungsstandes zu verweilen  Dass die grad nass und hungrig von ihrem Turn zurückkehrenden Fahrer dadurch nur schwer an etwas zu Essen kommen konnten ist den Jungs offensichtlich mehrheitlich nicht aufgefallen.

Insgesammt würde ich (nach meiner ersten Teilnahme) sagen: Deutlich weniger autistische Mimosen als bei Rennradveranstaltungen. Nächstes Jahr komme ich wieder und hoffe auf 24 Stunden Regen


----------



## md-hammer (13. August 2008)

Vielleicht wäre es nicht ganz so schlecht mit einer zweiten Startnummer hinten am Trikot, damit man die VOLLIDIOTEN besser ermitteln kann.
Eine Bekannte aus einem Viererteam mit denen ich zusammengestanden habe ist von einem Eierkopf der seinen Mund nicht aufgemacht hat über den Haufen gefahren worden. Von hinten hört sie einen Fahrer sagen 
 "links", sie ist schön nach rechts gefahren, der Fahrer hat überholt und ein
Gehirnloser hat sich ohne Ankündigung noch rechts vorbeigeschoben und hat sie so heftig gerempelt, das sie mit 3 gerissenen Bändern und einem Kapselriß in der Schulter im Krankenhaus liegt und Operiert wird. 
Muss so etwas bei einer solchen Breitensportveranstaltung wirklich sein ??
Vielleicht wäre das mit der zweiten Nummer am Rücken nicht die schlechteste Idee um alle anderen vor solchen IDIOTEN zu schützen. Schließlich müssen wir alle wieder zur Arbeit.
Amen.


----------



## IGGY (13. August 2008)

@md-hammer Ne sowas muß wirklich nicht sein. Das kapier ich auch nicht! Aber solche Leute wird man nie ändern!
@exto Ja die mit dem Schirm waren der Hammer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## harzblut (13. August 2008)

Hallo liebes Orga-Team,

als Teilnehmer der zum Erstenmal ein 24-Stundenrennen gefahren ist, muss ich euch
ein dickes Lob aussprechen.
Gute Musik, sehr gute Verpflegung und das Frühstück war nicht zu toppen.

Eine Sache muss ich aber doch noch loswerden;
Bei der Fahrerbesprechung wurde ausdrücklich auf ein korrektes und höfliches Miteinander
hingewiesen. Für mich als erwachsenen Menschen ist soetwas selbtsverständlich und nicht 
erwähnenswert. Ich musste aber während meiner 24 Stunden feststellen, dass diese Aufforderung
durchaus seine Berechtigung hatte.
Ich habe mehrfach beobachtet, wie Draufgänger mit einem Höllentempo langsamer fahrende Biker
regelrecht abgeschossen haben und diese schwer gestürzt sind.
Um 3 Uhr morgens wurde ich von einem ranfliegenden Racer angepöbelt (ey, schlaf da vorne nicht ein
oder mach den Weg frei) weil ich auf einem Trail die Ideallinie fuhr. Zu diesem Zeitpunkt saß ich bereits
seit 14 Stunden im Sattel und der Möchtegernracer (die Provis verhielten sich allesamt vorbildlich und
gaben einem Einzelstarter sogar noch ihre Anerkennung) vielleicht erst 2 Stunden.
Bitte sorgt dafür, dass alle Fahrer wieder Rückennummern tragen müssen (evtl. mit Klettband um einen 
Trikotwechsel zu erleichtern) damit man solche Leute melden kann.
Da die Einzelfahrer sowiso ihr gleichbleibendes Tempo (vorwiegend im Grundlagenbereich) fahren, währe
auch hier eine Kennzeichnung sinnvoll. Z.B. eine kleine blaue Leuchtdiode an der Sattelstütze. Dann weiss jeder
Tempobolzer das vor ihm keine lahme Ente sondern eine König der 24 H von Duisburg fährt.

Bis zum nächsten Jahr!

Dirk Bosse
MTB Team Harzblut Goslar


----------



## IGGY (13. August 2008)

Das mit der Kennzeichnung der Einzelstarter finde ich eine SUPER Idee. Aber ich denke das mit den Rückennummern macht keinen Sinn. Jeder wird das dann anders auslegen. Dann steht Aussage gegen Aussage. Traurig aber so wird es bestimmt dann sein.


----------



## apoptygma (13. August 2008)

Das war auch etwas, was ich tagsüber schon schlimm fand (als Zuschauer), das Gemoser auf der Strecke. Ich möchte nicht wissen, wie das mit sinkendem Nervenkostüm in der Nacht aussah.

Da ich nächstes Jahr auch gern mitfahren würde....wie reagiert man am Besten auf so etwas...ich bin da ja eher etwas temperamentvoll


----------



## D.S. (13. August 2008)

Hm... war es so schlimm dieses Jahr? In den vergangenen 2 Jahren ist mir eigentlich keiner wirklich blöd gekommen. Und wenn würde ich es einfach ignorieren. Wenn jemand schneller ist lasse ich ihn vorbei wenn möglich... Wenn nicht möglich muss er halt gucken wie er vorbei kommt oder warten. Fertig. Alternativ kann man auch einfach so schnell fahren das keiner von hinten kommt


----------



## Gorth (13. August 2008)

weiterfahren, lass die doch labern, so typen kriegst du nicht erzogen

Es ist ein Rennen, und manch ein Nervenkostüm fährt da halt mit. Man muss gucken, dass man für sich sicher und schnell fährt und keine großen Risiken eingeht. Oftmals hört man ja auch wenn hinter einem der Schotter fliegt und man bergab etwas langsamer ist, dann fährt man auch mal abseits der Ideallinie - wenn möglich!! Wenn einer auf Teufel komm raus überholen will, läßt man ihn halt, am nächsten Berg hat man die Spinner eh wieder. Hauptsache es passiert nichts, safety first! Das Rennen dauert 24h und abgerechnet wird zum Schluß.


----------



## bofh (13. August 2008)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Da ich nächstes Jahr auch gern mitfahren würde....wie reagiert man am Besten auf so etwas...ich bin da ja eher etwas temperamentvoll


Ignorieren und wenn der Rüpel nach 2 Minuten immer noch mosert, ihn verständnislos angucken und fragen: "Was?"

Im Ernst: die "langsamen" Fahrer zeichnen sich meist auch durch lausige Fahrtechnik aus. Die werden im Rennen auch durch Anpflaumen weder schneller noch sicherer.
Als langsamer Fahrer sollte man sich aber wenigstens realistisch einschätzen und deshalb auch mal ab und an nach hinten schauen, in den Kurven innen Platz lassen bzw. die schnelleren Fahrer vorbeiwinken. Dadurch kann man seine eigene,  sichere Linie fahren und der Schnellere weiß ganz genau, daß er zB. links überholen soll. Hat bei mir super geklappt und fast alle haben sich bedankt.
An einigen Stellen kann man aber nun mal nicht überholen (zB. auf dem Cowperplatz) - da muß es auch einem  Langsamen gestattet sein, Ideallinie zu fahren.

E.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scotty33 (13. August 2008)

md-hammer schrieb:


> Vielleicht wäre es nicht ganz so schlecht mit einer zweiten Startnummer hinten am Trikot, damit man die VOLLIDIOTEN besser ermitteln kann.
> Eine Bekannte aus einem Viererteam mit denen ich zusammengestanden habe ist von einem Eierkopf der seinen Mund nicht aufgemacht hat über den Haufen gefahren worden. Von hinten hört sie einen Fahrer sagen
> "links", sie ist schön nach rechts gefahren, der Fahrer hat überholt und ein
> Gehirnloser hat sich ohne Ankündigung noch rechts vorbeigeschoben und hat sie so heftig gerempelt, das sie mit 3 gerissenen Bändern und einem Kapselriß in der Schulter im Krankenhaus liegt und Operiert wird.
> ...





Das ist direkt hinter uns passiert und netterweise haben gleich welche angehalten. Der besagte Eierkopf ist aber 10 sec. später schon wieder weiter gafahren.  
Das ihr soviel passiert ist hätt ich nicht gedacht, ich wünsche gute Besserung.

Das Problem ist einfach, dass es eigentlich die Versuchs-Racer sind die sich aufregen. Die wirklich schnellen Fahrer sagen wie bei einem Marathon-Rennen an wo sie vorbei fahren und tun das dann auch ohne jemanden zu gefährden.
Wir als Harzer sind bergab auch zügiger unterwegs, da wir Abfahrten halt gewohnt sind. Da musste ich lächeln als einer Bergauf gemosert hatte (kurz vor der Kuppe), über mich als Einzelstarter und Bergab hat er dann den Verkehr aufgehalten. Allerdings wurde er von niemandem anstößig angemeckert.
Ich denke aber auch, dass gerade die Frauen noch einen größeren Nachteil haben. Früher gab es ja noch den Zopf-Bonus, aber wie manche Kerle an den Frauen vorbei Hämmern um zu zeigen wie Toll sie doch sind, geht auf keine Kuhhaut.




Gruß Stefan

MTB Team Harzblut Goslar

http://picasaweb.google.de/TeamHarzblut

Kette rechts und schalten am Berg verboten!


----------



## Jane86 (13. August 2008)

Ich muss sagen, dass mir der Umgang auf der Strecke dieses Jahr zum ersten Mal NICHT negativ aufgefallen ist - vielleicht gewöhnt man sich auch einfach daran?!

Vielleicht aber auch deswegen, weil ich Ende Juni das 24 Std. Rennen in München gefahren bin - und dort herrschte auf der Strecke wirklich Krieg - kein Vergleich zur Duisburger Freundlichkeit.

Die Strecke in Duisburg hat einen riesengroßen Vorteil gegenüber dem Kurs im Olympiapark: Sie ist größtenteils breit. Dadurch haben schnellere Fahrer einfach viele Möglichkeiten, auch fair und gefahrlos zu überholen. Die wesentlich schmalere Strecke in München führte leider dazu, dass überholt wurde, wo es gerade noch so möglich, wenn auch gefährlich, war. Zwei Fahrer sind aufgrund eines solch verrückten Überholmanövers direkt vor mir gestürzt - da war die Kurve dann doch zu eng oder zu rutschig, um schnell mal vorbeizudrängeln. Und ich habe wirklich Glück gehabt, da noch ausweichen zu können!

Von daher bin ich einfach nur heilfroh, dass der Kurs in Duisburg so überholfreundlich gestaltet ist und hoffe, dass das auch so bleibt - zum Schutz der Fahrer, die v.a. sturzfrei wieder nach Hause kommen wollen!

Vielleicht ist eine rückseitige Kennzeichnung der Fahrer doch sinnvoll. Es könnte beispielsweise eine Art "Strichliste" geführt werden. Bei Fahrern, über die sich STÄNDIG jem. beschwert, müssen dann eben Konsequenzen folgen! Dass man mal aus Versehen jem. behindert, das passiert nunmal - dann entschuldigt man sich und die Sache ist gegessen. Aber Schubsen, Drängeln, Kratzen, Beißen muss ja nun wirklich nicht sein!

Viele Grüße
Jane


----------



## KONI-DU (13. August 2008)

....wenn das "rechtsfahrgebot" eingehalten wird, hat man die wenigsten Problem. Das ist meine Erfahrung. Habe bis jetzt nie Probleme gehabt. Sowohl beim überholen, als auch beim überholt werden.


----------



## easymtbiker (13. August 2008)

scotty33 schrieb:


> So zwischendurch kamen ja immer wieder von so einigen Fahrern dumme Sprüche, wenn sie an einem Anstieg an einem vorbei geknallt sind. Die bremsenden Einzelstarter oder ihr haltet nur andere Fahrer auf oder verschwinde von der Ideallinie. Das waren noch die harmlosesten Ausdrücke.


ach sooo? also die ersten 8h habe ich als einzelfahrer fast nur überholt, nur die top-teams waren schneller. soll ich dann auch alle langsamen teamfahrer anpampen? solche 



scotty33 schrieb:


> Einige hatten ja sehr auffällige Kleidung, die man nun sehr gut einem Team zuordnen kann, nachdem die Ergebnislisten fertig sind. Wenn es nun Team-Fahrer währen, die irgendwo auf den ersten 10 Plätzen fahren würden, könnt ich es ja irgendwo noch verstehen. Die drei 4er Teams die ich mir gemerkt habe, liegen alle in der Liste über Platz 50. Da frag ich mich wirklich, was bei denen im Kopf rum geht.


das wundert mich nicht, möchtegern- racer auf den hinteren plätzen, die meinen, das maul aufmachen zu müssen..... 

ich habe die veranstaltung als sehr fair empfunden, einzig ein übermotivierter teamfahrer meinte im stau vor der treppe sich an allen vorbei drängeln zu müssen. der hat sich dann besonnen, nachdem ich im angedroht habe, die dortigen ordner auf sein assi- vorgehen hinzuweisen.

ansonsten hatte ich viel spass, auch beim schnellen überholen wechselt man n paar lustige sprüche und das rennen wird viel lockerer! 
und mit den anderen einzelfahrer kann man mal gemeinsam ne halbe runde drehen und


----------



## easymtbiker (13. August 2008)

KONI-DU schrieb:


> ....wenn das "rechtsfahrgebot" eingehalten wird, hat man die wenigsten Problem. Das ist meine Erfahrung. Habe bis jetzt nie Probleme gehabt. Sowohl beim überholen, als auch beim überholt werden.



einspruch! also ich fahre auf der ideallinie. und wenn die nicht rechts ist, dann fahre ich halt links!
ansonsten gilt wie beim skifahren: der vordere, langsamere hat immer vorfahrt!

und wie gesagt, überholen ankündigen, n paar nette oder lockere sprüche und das rennen macht viel mehr spass!


----------



## md-hammer (13. August 2008)

scotty33 schrieb:


> Das ist direkt hinter uns passiert und netterweise haben gleich welche angehalten. Der besagte Eierkopf ist aber 10 sec. später schon wieder weiter gafahren.
> Das ihr soviel passiert ist hätt ich nicht gedacht, ich wünsche gute Besserung.
> 
> Das Problem ist einfach, dass es eigentlich die Versuchs-Racer sind die sich aufregen. Die wirklich schnellen Fahrer sagen wie bei einem Marathon-Rennen an wo sie vorbei fahren und tun das dann auch ohne jemanden zu gefährden.
> ...



Du kannst dich nicht zufällig an eine Startnummer oder ein Teamtrikot erinnern ?


----------



## schappi (13. August 2008)

Also ich hatte keine Probleme das micht jemand versucht hat anzurempeln.
Ich glaube die haben alle gesehen, daß die von meinen 103kg glatt abprallen!

ich habe aber auch einige von den übermotivierten Möchtegernprofis ganz klar meine Meinung über ihr Verhalten gesagt. Aber es waren wirklich Ausnahmen.
Das war mein erstes 24h Rennen und ich war begeistert von der Atmosphäre und dem über alles sehr lockerem und fairen Miteinander.
Bis bald im Wald
Schappi


----------



## KONI-DU (13. August 2008)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> einspruch! also ich fahre auf der ideallinie. und wenn die nicht rechts ist, dann fahre ich halt links!
> ansonsten gilt wie beim skifahren: der vordere, langsamere hat immer vorfahrt!
> 
> und wie gesagt, überholen ankündigen, n paar nette oder lockere sprüche und das rennen macht viel mehr spass!



ok, klar den Wurzeltrail bin ich auch nicht rechts geholpert. 
Aber da wo es geht, funktioniert das ganz gut.


----------



## D.S. (13. August 2008)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> und wie gesagt, überholen ankündigen, n paar nette oder lockere sprüche und das rennen macht viel mehr spass!


"REEEEEECHTS.... übrigens, kennst Du den schon!?: ..."


----------



## Jane86 (13. August 2008)

Einige Fahrer schienen mir auch das Recht auf die Ideallinie gepachtet zu haben. Da wurde laut "links" geschrien und erwartet, dass man auf dem Wurzeltrail z.B. auf die viel schlechter zu fahrende rechte Spur ausweicht, oder es wurde sich links vorbeigequetscht, obwohl rechts alles frei war.

Aber insgesamt gab es viel mehr nette als unfreundliche Fahrer  !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Toni (13. August 2008)

md-hammer schrieb:


> Du kannst dich nicht zufällig an eine Startnummer oder ein Teamtrikot erinnern ?



Ist das auf der Asfaltstraße nach dem Cowperplatz passiert, kurz vor der Stelle, wo nachts die Kerzen brannten?


----------



## apoptygma (13. August 2008)

Jane86 schrieb:


> Einige Fahrer schienen mir auch das Recht auf die Ideallinie gepachtet zu haben. Da wurde laut "links" geschrien und erwartet, dass man auf dem Wurzeltrail z.B. auf die viel schlechter zu fahrende rechte Spur ausweicht, oder es wurde sich links vorbeigequetscht, obwohl rechts alles frei war.
> 
> Aber insgesamt gab es viel mehr nette als unfreundliche Fahrer  !



Also ich merk das schon, das wird seeeeehr spannend für michn nächstes Jahr und für meine, wohl 3, männlichen Teamkollegen ne Herausforderung, mich "runterzubekommen"


----------



## Markus_P (13. August 2008)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> einzig ein übermotivierter teamfahrer meinte im stau vor der treppe sich an allen vorbei drängeln zu müssen. der hat sich dann besonnen, nachdem ich im angedroht habe, die dortigen ordner auf sein assi- vorgehen hinzuweisen.


so einen Helden hatte ich auch einmal, der kam schon mit so einem Spruch von hinten an die Schlange heran ("scheiss Stau hier")... ich wollte ihn mit meinem Arm und dem Hinweis "Du weißt, dass hier Überholverbot ist!?" daran hindern, aber mein Arm wurde rüde beiseite geschoben und sich durchgequetscht. Mein Blick zum Streckenposten wurde mit einem Nicken quittiert, also dachte ich das Fehlverhalten sei registriert. 
Ohne Rückennummer hatte man aber keinen Anhaltspunkt und konnte kaum später nachkontrollieren, ob wirklich wie in der Fahrerbesprechung so konsequent angedroht eine Runde abgezogen wurde  und ich konnte ja schlecht hingehen und sagen "der mit dem Rotwild-Trikot wars!" 

ich habe den Übeltäter aber später nochmal gesehen, mir die Nummer gemerkt und heute bei Sportograf mal verifiziert, dass er es war... tja, bei Datasport stand kein Rundenabzug 

Aber egal, das waren negative Ausnahmen... die meisten waren sehr fair und wir hatten einen Riesenspaß


----------



## Racer09 (14. August 2008)

Kann so manche Aufregung bezgl. schnellerer Fahrer nicht nachvollziehen, die meißten die ein Ziel haben und vorne mitfahren, machen sich schon von selbst bemerkbar, weil sie keinen Bock haben, von einem erschrockenen Biker abgeschossen zu werden (so haben wir es auf jedenfall gehandhabt). Ich hab kurz gesagt woher ich komme und danke, fertig. Mir war auch mehr oder weniger egal ob ideallinie oder nicht, aber sorry, manche der langsamen haben null Gespür wenn von hinten wer schnelles kommt, der um ne Platzierung fährt. Da wird sich teilweise breit gemacht, neben einem her gesprinten, geschnitten und am nächsten Anstieg platzt der jenige usw. kann ich null nachvollziehen. Sowie auch die teilweise heftige Staubildung an der Treppe (teilweise 50m), sowas muß nicht sein, wir fahren ein Rennen und dann kann man wohl die Stahltreppe laufen und die Betontreppe fahren und nicht runterkriechen. Mir ist aber auch klar das es in beiden Lagern solche und solche gibt und auch immer geben wird, möchte die langsamen aber auch mal drauf hinweisen ein wenig Rücksicht zu nehmen, weil es fahren auch bei solchen Rennen welche mit die wesentlich schneller sind als sie selbst und für die es um was geht.


----------



## wogru (14. August 2008)

Also gerade die Treppe ist mir auch mal wieder negativ aufgefallen. Bike runtertragen und kaum ist man unten aufsteigen,dabei rechts am Geländer festhalten um in die Klickies zu kommen und dann langsam, als ob es sich um ein Steherrennen handelt, jede einzelne Stufe auskosten. Also 
a) wenn noch andere die Stahltreppe runter wollen bitte unten nach links zur Seite treten und Platz machen wenn es geht
b) wer Angst vor Stufen hat die nicht höher als eine Bordsteinkante sind sollte lieber den Chickenway nehmen und schieben, dafür ist er eingerichtet worden. Dies ist sicherer für die anderen und sich selber.
c) ich hatte auch nicht den Eindruck das Verstöße gegen das Überholverbot geahndet wurden. Vielleicht sollten die Ordner/Steckenposten am Ende der Treppe (leider habe ich dort wieder welche überholen sehen) den betroffenen Fahrer direkt die Verwarnung zurufen, so etwas bekommt der Überholte auch mit und kann mich freuen.

Ansonsten empfand ich es auf der Streck doch recht freundlich, Überholvorgänge wurden teilweise angekündigt, wenn man sich zu nah kam hat man sich entschuldigt. Das es hier und da brenzlig wird bleibt nicht aus, habe selber mal das Gleichgewicht verloren und mich am Hinterreifen des Vordermann "abgestützt", zum Glück habe ich ihn nicht umgerissen. Eine kurzes Sorry und alles war in Ordnung (hoffe ich).


----------



## scotty33 (14. August 2008)

md-hammer schrieb:


> Du kannst dich nicht zufällig an eine Startnummer oder ein Teamtrikot erinnern ?




Oh sorry leider nicht. 

Kann nur noch sagen, dass er ein schwarzes Trikot anhatte. Ich dachte mir eigentlich, dass er gemeldet wurde. Ist wohl leider nicht der Fall gewesen so wie es aussieht. 


Gruß Stefan

http://picasaweb.google.de/TeamHarzblut

MTB Team Harzblut Goslar

Kette rechts und schalten am Berg verboten!


----------



## md-hammer (14. August 2008)

Der Toni schrieb:


> Ist das auf der Asfaltstraße nach dem Cowperplatz passiert, kurz vor der Stelle, wo nachts die Kerzen brannten?



Die Aktion war gegen ca. 16.30 im unteren Waldstück auf der anderen Seite der Emscherstrasse.


----------



## Roudy-Radler (14. August 2008)

War das geil !
Inzwischen bin ich die Strecke im Traum wohl 100x abgefahren.
Eigentlich teile ich alle Eindrücke, gebe trotzdem meinen Senf zu dem ein oder anderen Thema.
Überholen: Seit ca. 10 Jahren fahre ich in der Leistungsklasse Möchtegern-Racer  und kenne deshalb die Ellenbogenmentalität die ich mir nicht zueigen gemacht habe.

Außer - am morgen in der 90° Kurve nach der 2. Straßenüberquerung. Ich fuhr den Wurzelanstieg (der mit ausreichend Tempo auch rechts gut zu fahren war Tempo=Sicherheit) vor jemandem hoch und habe Ihm vorbeifahren angeboten weil er schneller wirkte = keine Reaktion. Gleiches kurz vor der Abfahrt und auf dem Flachstück = nix. Fünf Meter vor der Kurve meinte er mich von innen rausdrücken zu müssen. Ich habe mein Angebot NICHT wiederholt, so daß er sich für einreihen statt aussteigen entschieden hat. Auf der Wiese und im Zielanstieg hat er mich nicht überholt obwohl Platz war 
Ansonsten habe ich so gut wie möglich versucht VOR kritischen Stellen kurz nach hinten zu schauen ob ein Schneller kommt. Wenn ja, habe ich die Ideallinie frei gemacht, was immer mit einem freundlichen Danke quittiert wurde. Meine Antwort:"Jederzeit wieder, sag nur Bescheid" führte dann zu Frohsinn.

Zu den rechts-links vorbei Rufen habe ich erlebt, dass die nicht oder nicht eindeutig verstanden wurden. 2 haben sich vor mir gegenseitig abgeschossen, weil der eine links und der andere das andere links meinte 

Auf der eher langweiligen Treppe habe ich mich gefragt, warum Fullyfahrer dort Stufe für Stufe auskostend mit blockierten Hinterrad im Stehen runtergeholpert sind. Tempo 10 bergab und dann die Rampe auf dem kleinen KB wieder hoch. Während mein Teamkollege dort mit Starrgabel flüssig gefahren ist.

Auf der Anfahrt zu Gitter und Treppe bin ich oft im Windschatten gefahren, habe dem Spender aber dann den Vortritt an der Einfahrt ins Gitter gelassen.

Bis ´09
Roudy


----------



## IGGY (14. August 2008)

Also nochmal zum melden wenn man an einem vorbei will! Ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht, das wenn man nur "Rechts" oder "Links" ruft, es auch schonmal sein kann, das der Vordermann es andersherum versteht und dann auf diese Seite fährt. Ich sage immer "Rechts vorbei" oder "Links vorbei", und ein nettes "Danke schön" hinterher. Da gibt es dann auch kein Versehen mehr.
Zur Treppe! Ich hatte 4mal das Glück auf so einen langsamen übervorsichtigen Fahrer aufzufahren. Einer machte sich sogar einen Spaß drauß so langsam zu sein, und machte bei jeder Stufe jippi, jippi wie ein Lemming. Ich verstehe nicht, warum die Leute dann nicht den Chickenway nehmen der angeboten wurde!? Sind sie sich nicht über die Gefahren der Treppe bewußte wenn man schnelle Fahrer ausbremst?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wogru (14. August 2008)

Ich habe zwei Fotos vom Sportografen zu viel -> 4182-1 und 4134-1 !! PN an mich !!

Falls jemand 4132-1 zu viel hat, ich nehme es gerne !!


----------



## canno-rangina (14. August 2008)

Jane86 schrieb:


> Ich muss sagen, dass mir der Umgang auf der Strecke dieses Jahr zum ersten Mal NICHT negativ aufgefallen ist - vielleicht gewöhnt man sich auch einfach daran?!
> 
> 
> Die Strecke in Duisburg hat einen riesengroßen Vorteil gegenüber dem Kurs im Olympiapark: Sie ist größtenteils breit. Dadurch haben schnellere Fahrer einfach viele Möglichkeiten, auch fair und gefahrlos zu überholen.



Also, mir ging es ähnlich. Bin zum 3. Mal in Duisburg gefahren und fand es diesmal recht friedlich. Vielleicht liegt es auch am Chickenway? Ja, ich oute mich als Treppenläufer! Da ich mir sicheres Treppenfahren nicht zutraue, bin ich in den letzten Jahren auch so schnell es ging ganz rechts runtergelaufen. Dabei wurde ich immer mehrfach riskant überholt und gerne auch mal angepflaumt. 
Das war in diesem Jahr wesentlich entspannter für mich. Ich habe auch mal mit mir zur gleichen Zeit an der Stahltreppe ankommende Fahrer beobachtet und konnte feststellen, dass etliche nicht wesentlich schneller waren. 

Hoffe nächstes Jahr auf Sonnenschein!!!

P.S.: Ein Dank gilt noch meinem Mentaltrainer


----------



## bofh (14. August 2008)

canno-rangina schrieb:


> Ich habe auch mal mit mir zur gleichen Zeit an der Stahltreppe ankommende Fahrer beobachtet und konnte feststellen, dass etliche nicht wesentlich schneller waren.


Add me.
Und sich wegen 2 Sekunden weniger pro Runde so ein Risiko ans Bein zu binden, mörderisch auf den Bart zu fallen (mir ist einer begegnet, dem das Kinn nach seinem Treppensturz mit 6 Stichen genäht wurde - Gute Besserung von hier aus!)...
Außerdem hat das Treppenlaufen noch mal ganz gut die Beinmuskulatur gelockert. 

E.


----------



## apoptygma (14. August 2008)

bofh schrieb:


> Add me.
> Und sich wegen 2 Sekunden weniger pro Runde so ein Risiko ans Bein zu binden, mörderisch auf den Bart zu fallen (mir ist einer begegnet, dem das Kinn nach seinem Treppensturz mit 6 Stichen genäht wurde - Gute Besserung von hier aus!)...
> Außerdem hat das Treppenlaufen noch mal ganz gut die Beinmuskulatur gelockert.
> 
> E.



Ich hab mir für das nächste Jahr auch ganz klar gesagt, ich fahr die Treppe mind. 1x, merk ich dann, das mir das zu riskant ist, nehm ich den Chickenway, es juckt mich knapp die Hälfte, ob mir da ein paar Sekunden fehlen 

Ich seh das so....ich muss ja nicht einmal selbst stürzen, oder umgefahren werden, reicht ja, wenn vor mit oder hinter mir was passiert und ich dann mit reingerissen werd. Dat wärs mir nicht wert.


----------



## canno-rangina (14. August 2008)

bofh schrieb:


> Add me.
> Und sich wegen 2 Sekunden weniger pro Runde so ein Risiko ans Bein zu binden, mörderisch auf den Bart zu fallen (mir ist einer begegnet, dem das Kinn nach seinem Treppensturz mit 6 Stichen genäht wurde - Gute Besserung von hier aus!)...
> Außerdem hat das Treppenlaufen noch mal ganz gut die Beinmuskulatur gelockert.
> 
> E.



Da schau her, endlich noch einer! Ich dachte schon ich sei, allein auf der Treppe gewesen. Willkommen im Club


----------



## D.S. (14. August 2008)

apoptygma schrieb:


> ich fahr die Treppe mind. 1x, merk ich dann, das mir das zu riskant ist, nehm ich den Chickenway


Geht auch umgekehrt. Ich dachte mir letztes Jahr ich geh' auf Nummer sicher und lauf runter. Das hat dann aber für mich selbst so albern ausgesehen (bzw. sich angefühlt)  das ich den Rest des Rennens dann doch wieder gefahren bin. Aber im Ernst, eigentlich ist die Treppe harmlos. Wenn man sie ein paar mal gefahren ist merkt man eigentlich das man sogarm mit dem Hardtail einfach rollen lassen kann. Andererseits ist der Chickenway vermutlich nicht viel langsamer... vor allem wenn man nach der Stahltreppe nicht sofort wieder in die Clickies kommt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## apoptygma (14. August 2008)

D.S. schrieb:


> Geht auch umgekehrt. Ich dachte mir letztes Jahr ich geh' auf Nummer sicher und lauf runter. Das hat dann aber für mich selbst so albern ausgesehen (bzw. sich angefühlt)  das ich den Rest des Rennens dann doch wieder gefahren bin. Aber im Ernst, eigentlich ist die Treppe harmlos. Wenn man sie ein paar mal gefahren ist merkt man eigentlich das man sogarm mit dem Hardtail einfach rollen lassen kann. Andererseits ist der Chickenway vermutlich nicht viel langsamer... vor allem wenn man nach der Stahltreppe nicht sofort wieder in die Clickies kommt.



Also große Bedenken hab ich ansich ja auch nicht. Ich werd die Nummer wohl mit meinem Fully fahren, vo außen als Zuschauer schaut das ja oft auch immer schneller aus, als es als Fahrer selbst empfunden wird.

Ich jedenfalls hab Blut geleckt da Samstag . Die Stimmung drumherum und das ganze "Ambiente" war geil.


----------



## wogru (15. August 2008)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Ich hab mir für das nächste Jahr auch ganz klar gesagt, ich fahr die Treppe mind. 1x, merk ich dann, das mir das zu riskant ist, nehm ich den Chickenway, es juckt mich knapp die Hälfte, ob mir da ein paar Sekunden fehlen
> 
> ...QUOTE]
> 
> Also wenn du nur einmal die Treppe zum Ausprobieren fahren willst würde ich empfehlen dies vor dem Rennen zu machen, man hat vor dem Start Zeit genug um sich die Strecke anzusehen und einiges auszuprobieren.


----------



## Mishima (15. August 2008)

Ich frage mich wie das Einzelstarter schaffen, die ohne persönliche Betreuung anreisen. Wahnsinn. 


Gehörte Ich auch zu - aber es gab sogar jemanden der mir die Hilfe seiner Betreuer angeboten hat!!! T O P .
Schlimmer war das Ich schon morgens um 4 aufgestanden war, um 6 Uhr dort war, der Start um 13, nicht wie ich dachte um 12 - und somit nach 12 Std Race schon 22 Std unterwegs war. Da gab es dann doch ne gute Pause. Wollte eigentlich endlich mal durchfahren, aber ohne Betreuer ist das echt heftig (Gruss an alle Betreuer und Betreuerinnen, die sich da 24 Std hinstellen um ihren Liebsten zu unterstützen).
ABER - auch das ist Einzelstarter (viele guckten ein wenig mitleidig wenn Ich nach 5-6 Runden abstieg und zum Zelt lief um meine Flaschen zu füllen und an die Strecke zu stellen).
Alles in allem - Ein tolles Wochenende, tolle Leute - und natürlich auch ein paar Spinner- die das Gesamtbild nicht trügen können!!

BIS 2009!!!


----------



## Mishima (15. August 2008)

IGGY schrieb:


> Das mit der Kennzeichnung der Einzelstarter finde ich eine SUPER Idee. Aber ich denke das mit den Rückennummern macht keinen Sinn. Jeder wird das dann anders auslegen. Dann steht Aussage gegen Aussage. Traurig aber so wird es bestimmt dann sein.






DITO-
werde mir aber auf jeden Fall selber etwas einfallen lassen (Diode Top Idee)!!


----------



## apoptygma (15. August 2008)

wogru schrieb:


> apoptygma schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Ich hab mir für das nächste Jahr auch ganz klar gesagt, ich fahr die Treppe mind. 1x, merk ich dann, das mir das zu riskant ist, nehm ich den Chickenway, es juckt mich knapp die Hälfte, ob mir da ein paar Sekunden fehlen
> ...


----------



## klmp77 (15. August 2008)

natürlich sollte man die treppe nicht unterschätzen, vor allem nicht, wenn im rennen verkehr herrscht, aber wie wogru schon sagte, kann man freitags oder samstags vor 13 uhr immer munter rauf und runter und dann wird man schnell sehen, daß das eigentlich keine stufen sondern nur eine ganze menge bordsteine hintereinander sind, die man im stehen wunderbar mit den armen abfedern kann. und zeit kostet der chickenway ganz sicher, und ob man auf der treppe sicherer runter rennt wage ich auch mal zu bezweifeln.
es gab übrigens auch damen, die sich über allzu vorsichtige herren beschwert haben...


----------



## exto (15. August 2008)

Ich weiß, ich mach mich unbeliebt, aber ich möchte noch was los werden:

Wenn ich die Diskussion um die Treppe so lese, wird mir schon ein bisschen mulmig. Insgesamt war die ganze Strecke für einen Durchschnittsbiker keine technische Herausforderung. Ein kleines bisschen Würze ist eigentlich erst mit  einsetzendem Regen am Sonntag hineingekommen. Ich bin der Meinung, - und jetzt könnt ihr mich steinigen - wer eine Treppe (nicht die Stahltreppe) wie die in Duisburg nicht ohne das geringste Problem locker runterrollen kann, sollte sich gut überlegen, ob er oder sie in einem Bike-Rennen richtig aufgehoben ist!
Es gibt sehr viele und vor allem sehr schöne Straßenrennen 

Bitte nicht falsch verstehen. Das Ganze hat mir extrem viel Spaß gemacht, aber weniger technischer Anspruch sollte dann doch nicht sein. Wenn es auch auf einem Kindergeburtstag angemessen sein mag, das Nivaeu an den schwächeren Gästen auszurichten, sollte bei einem Event, dass sich als Herausforderung versteht, die Messlatte eine gewisse Höhe behalten.


----------



## IGGY (15. August 2008)

exto schrieb:


> Ich weiß, ich mach mich unbeliebt, aber ich möchte noch was los werden:
> 
> Wenn ich die Diskussion um die Treppe so lese, wird mir schon ein bisschen mulmig. Insgesamt war die ganze Strecke für einen Durchschnittsbiker keine technische Herausforderung. Ein kleines bisschen Würze ist eigentlich erst mit  einsetzendem Regen am Sonntag hineingekommen. Ich bin der Meinung, - und jetzt könnt ihr mich steinigen - wer eine Treppe (nicht die Stahltreppe) wie die in Duisburg nicht ohne das geringste Problem locker runterrollen kann, sollte sich gut überlegen, ob er oder sie in einem Bike-Rennen richtig aufgehoben ist!
> Es gibt sehr viele und vor allem sehr schöne Straßenrennen
> ...


----------



## apoptygma (15. August 2008)

Vielleicht überschätze ich das Teil auch maßlos , ich wunderte mich nur  arg über die, die wirklich übelst bremsten, so dass ich mich gefragt habe, ob man denn nu wirklich so viel Technik beherrschen muss, um da heile und einigermaßen zügiog runter zu kommen.  Schließlich bleibts Beton und ist keine "Schotter-Treppe", wo man vieleich mal lang hinschlagen könte, wenn man zu unruhig ist. 

Aber nichts destodings bin ichs halt noch nicht gefahren, außer ein paar Treppen in etwas steilerer Form hier inner Ecke, so dass ich mir eben noch kein Urteil erlauben kann und daher eben auch mit Sicheheit testen werden muss, welche Geschwindigekeit für mich da machbar ist. 





exto schrieb:


> Ich weiß, ich mach mich unbeliebt, aber ich möchte noch was los werden:
> 
> Wenn ich die Diskussion um die Treppe so lese, wird mir schon ein bisschen mulmig. Insgesamt war die ganze Strecke für einen Durchschnittsbiker keine technische Herausforderung. Ein kleines bisschen Würze ist eigentlich erst mit  einsetzendem Regen am Sonntag hineingekommen. Ich bin der Meinung, - und jetzt könnt ihr mich steinigen - wer eine Treppe (nicht die Stahltreppe) wie die in Duisburg nicht ohne das geringste Problem locker runterrollen kann, sollte sich gut überlegen, ob er oder sie in einem Bike-Rennen richtig aufgehoben ist!
> Es gibt sehr viele und vor allem sehr schöne Straßenrennen
> ...


----------



## Re-spekt (15. August 2008)

Steht hier vielleicht irgendwo - ab wann (Uhrzeit)die Strecke geändert / Verkürzt wurde,
ab wann man die Wurzelpassage mit der holprigen Abfahrt rausgenommen hat ??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bofh (15. August 2008)

exto schrieb:


> Ich weiß, ich mach mich unbeliebt, aber ich möchte noch was los werden:
> 
> Wenn ich die Diskussion um die Treppe so lese, wird mir schon ein bisschen mulmig. Insgesamt war die ganze Strecke für einen Durchschnittsbiker keine technische Herausforderung. Ein kleines bisschen Würze ist eigentlich erst mit  einsetzendem Regen am Sonntag hineingekommen. Ich bin der Meinung, - und jetzt könnt ihr mich steinigen - wer eine Treppe (nicht die Stahltreppe) wie die in Duisburg nicht ohne das geringste Problem locker runterrollen kann, sollte sich gut überlegen, ob er oder sie in einem Bike-Rennen richtig aufgehoben ist!
> Es gibt sehr viele und vor allem sehr schöne Straßenrennen
> ...


Wunderbar.
"Wir kochen die Treppendiskussion zum x-ten Mal auf. Da wurde zwar schon alles gesagt, nur noch nicht von jedem."

Es war eine super Idee mit dem Chickenway. Hat perfekt geklappt und trennt auch wunderbar die Treppenfahrerinnen von den (warum auch immer) Nicht-Treppenfahrern. Bitte beibehalten.

E.


----------



## Re-spekt (15. August 2008)

Steht hier vielleicht irgendwo - ab wann (Uhrzeit)die Strecke geändert / verkürzt wurde,
ab wann man die Wurzelpassage mit der holprigen Abfahrt rausgenommen hat ??


----------



## apoptygma (15. August 2008)

Re-spekt schrieb:


> Steht hier vielleicht irgendwo - ab wann (Uhrzeit)die Strecke geändert / verkürzt wurde,
> ab wann man die Wurzelpassage mit der holprigen Abfahrt rausgenommen hat ??



Bevor Du getz nochmal fragst 

Ich meine nein!

Warum ist das wichtig?


----------



## Roudy-Radler (15. August 2008)

exto schrieb:


> Ich weiß, ich mach mich unbeliebt, aber ich möchte noch was los werden:
> 
> Wenn ich die Diskussion um die Treppe so lese, wird mir schon ein bisschen mulmig. Insgesamt war die ganze Strecke für einen Durchschnittsbiker keine technische Herausforderung. Ein kleines bisschen Würze ist eigentlich erst mit  einsetzendem Regen am Sonntag hineingekommen. Ich bin der Meinung, - und jetzt könnt ihr mich steinigen - wer eine Treppe (nicht die Stahltreppe) wie die in Duisburg nicht ohne das geringste Problem locker runterrollen kann, sollte sich gut überlegen, ob er oder sie in einem Bike-Rennen richtig aufgehoben ist!
> Es gibt sehr viele und vor allem sehr schöne Straßenrennen
> ...



Yes, gewohnt wortgewand mit heiterer Gelassenheit wieder mal genau meinen Ton getroffen.
Rundenabzug für die, die die Treppe zu langsam fahren wäre doch lustig 
Zumindest im ersten Gedankengang, der Sicherheit wäre es jedoch nicht zuträglich.



Re-spekt schrieb:


> Steht hier vielleicht irgendwo - ab wann (Uhrzeit)die Strecke geändert / verkürzt wurde,
> ab wann man die Wurzelpassage mit der holprigen Abfahrt rausgenommen hat ??



Das muß so zwischen 12:00 und 12:15 am Sonntag gewesen sein.
Ich war grad auf der Strecke, als es im Start-Ziel-Bereich durchgesagt wurde.


----------



## Racer09 (15. August 2008)

exto schrieb:


> Ich weiß, ich mach mich unbeliebt, aber ich möchte noch was los werden:
> 
> Wenn ich die Diskussion um die Treppe so lese, wird mir schon ein bisschen mulmig. Insgesamt war die ganze Strecke für einen Durchschnittsbiker keine technische Herausforderung. Ein kleines bisschen Würze ist eigentlich erst mit  einsetzendem Regen am Sonntag hineingekommen. Ich bin der Meinung, - und jetzt könnt ihr mich steinigen - wer eine Treppe (nicht die Stahltreppe) wie die in Duisburg nicht ohne das geringste Problem locker runterrollen kann, sollte sich gut überlegen, ob er oder sie in einem Bike-Rennen richtig aufgehoben ist!
> Es gibt sehr viele und vor allem sehr schöne Straßenrennen
> ...



 zudem wird zb. die Treppe mit höherer Geschwindigkeit viel leichter zu fahren, nur das raffen die meißten ja nicht...


----------



## exto (15. August 2008)

Zitat Jürgen Benecke (glaub' ich zummindest): "Geschwindigkeit bringt Sicherheit".

So wie ich Roudy kenne, kann er uns dafür auch den wissenschaftlich geführten Beweis dafür beibringen. Mach doch mal, Roudy! Das wär' doch mal 'n würdiger Abschluss für die Diskussion...


----------



## Gorth (15. August 2008)

Ist es nicht auch so, dass je leichter die Strecke wird, desto mehr Leute sich überschätzen, weil die Strecke ja Sicherheit vortäuscht? Letztlich werden einfache Strecken nur schneller gefahren, wodurch die Stürze, wenn sie passieren, umso gefährlicher werden. 
Ich plädiere - um der Sicherheit wegen - eher für technischere Strecken, denen sieht man wenigstens an, dass man es hier oder dort eher langsamer angehen lassen sollte, dann passiert auch weniger. Die technisch fitteren, passen sich an, die unfitteren steigen eher ab, anstatt sich hinzulegen. Und wenn was passiert, dann passiert es bei geringeren Geschwindigkeiten, wodurch die Verletzungen auch nicht so stark ausfallen.


----------



## Der Toni (15. August 2008)

Re-spekt schrieb:


> Steht hier vielleicht irgendwo - ab wann (Uhrzeit)die Strecke geändert / Verkürzt wurde,
> ab wann man die Wurzelpassage mit der holprigen Abfahrt rausgenommen hat ??



Das war so kurz nach 12 am Sonntag.


----------



## DAMDAM (15. August 2008)

Gorth schrieb:


> Ist es nicht auch so, dass je leichter die Strecke wird, desto mehr Leute sich überschätzen, weil die Strecke ja Sicherheit vortäuscht? Letztlich werden einfache Strecken nur schneller gefahren, wodurch die Stürze, wenn sie passieren, umso gefährlicher werden.
> Ich plädiere - um der Sicherheit wegen - eher für technischere Strecken, denen sieht man wenigstens an, dass man es hier oder dort eher langsamer angehen lassen sollte, dann passiert auch weniger. Die technisch fitteren, passen sich an, die unfitteren steigen eher ab, anstatt sich hinzulegen. Und wenn was passiert, dann passiert es bei geringeren Geschwindigkeiten, wodurch die Verletzungen auch nicht so stark ausfallen.



Das sehe ich so ähnlich, ich denke auch nicht das man in Duisburg von einer MTB Strecke sprechen kann bzw. das vom Veranstalter gewollt wird. Ich für meinen Teil werde wohl im nächsten Jahr nicht wieder in Duisburg fahren, da es meiner Meinung nach schönere Strecken (zB Chemnitz) gibt und dort in den meisten Fällen auch nicht so viele MTB Anfänger rumfahren (Ich finde es nicht schlecht wenn Leute mit dem MTBfahren beginnen und auch nicht mit dem Rennen fahren, aber ich fand dieses Jahr das Verhalten der Schleicher deutlich mehr für den Ar*** (Spurkreuzen ohne Grund, drängeln, etc.), als das der Profis und Raser, die in diesem Jahr eigentlich ihr Überholen immer freundlich angekündigt haben oder zumindest nicht an Stellen sich vorbeigedrängt haben wo es nicht möglich war !) und sich in vielen Fällen in ihrem Fahrkönnen überschätzen. 

Im Großen und Ganzen finde zwar, dass die Fahrer fairer und freundlicher geworden sind im Vergleich zu 2006, jedoch hat sich der Unfreundlichkeits Bereich von den "Schnelleren" zu den "langsameren" meiner Meinung nach verschoben (habe zumindest den Eindruck bekommen). 

P.S. Ja ich weiß auch um Platz 100 fährt man noch Rennen, aber die Fahrer in den top ten haben, das meist auch rücksichtsvoll hinbekommen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Re-spekt (16. August 2008)

Danke für die Info  ! 
geht sich um die Schnitt Zeit - die natürlich dadurch verbessert wurde !
(Teaminternern und Leistungsbewertend nehmen wir diese Runden raus)

je höher die Geschwindigkeit und damit die Zentrifugalkraft der Räder - desto stabieler das Fahrverhalten des Rades !!!


----------



## mad_borris (16. August 2008)

Bei Rädern spricht man von Kreiselkraft, man kann den Effekt leicht an einem ausgebaueten Laufrad nachvollziehen.

Wenn man ein Laufrad mit beiden Händen links und rechts an der Nabe festhält und ein Helfer es richtig schnell andreht, kann man das Laufrad auf einer Seite loslassen und es bleibt fast senkrecht, man kann es also auf einer Seite an der Nabe festhalten. Es stabilisiert sich durch die Kreiselkraft und zwar mit zunehmender Umdrehung und Schwungmasse mehr.

Ich danke allen Fully und Fedegabelfahrern, die mich bergab und auf der Treppe am schnellen vorankommen hinderten. Öfters nahm ich gleich die Laufpassage und machte dennoch Plätze gut.

Ich bin einer der "Wahnsinnigen" bei denen man sich als Fachzeitschriftenleser wohl fragen muß: "ohne Federung und ohne Scheibenbremse - ist der Lebensmüde ?"


----------



## Re-spekt (16. August 2008)

Scheibenbremsen braucht nur die Fahrradwirtschaft -  als inovative Überlebenstechnologie

doch für 24h Duisburg halt ich eine vordere Stoßdämpfung für Sinnvoll  - (zur Körperschonung)
aber nicht in Form einer Doppelseitig Oel-Hydraulik Luftunterstützenden mit Lock-out versehenen Dämpfung 

doch die erfolgreichen Teams hatten alle sowas !  (so wird wohl was dran sein)


----------



## Metzkergiga4u (16. August 2008)

na ja wers mag, auf der Strasse fährt ja auch keiner mehr ne Pferdekutsche mit 3 ps nur weil ers könnte. Im MTb Sport ist das natürlich anders


----------



## exto (16. August 2008)

Re-spekt schrieb:


> Scheibenbremsen braucht nur die Fahrradwirtschaft -  als inovative Überlebenstechnologie



Tschuldigung, aber das ist Blödsinn!!!

Ich fahr' seit fast 20 Jahren Mountain Bike und hab manche Entwicklung kommen und gehen sehen, aber gerade die Scheibenbremse ist ein Meilenstein gewesen!
Nicht, dass mich hier jemand für technik-hörig hält: In Duisburg war ich *ohne* Scheibenbremsen und *ohne* jede Federung unterwegs, aber das ist ja auch nicht das, was ich unter Mountain-Biken verstehe.
Wann hast du das letzte Mal ne 2000 HM-Abfahrt im Regen gemacht, oder bist du am Ende Schönwetter-Flachlandbiker? 
Kopfschussaussagen, wie deine da oben sind immer blöd, es lässt sich immer das Gegenteil nachweisen...


----------



## Re-spekt (16. August 2008)

ja -ja
 hast noch Langeweile   da wo die 2000HM fahren könntest oder wartest du auf Regen ?

das war auf 24h Duisburg bezogen, weil das hier der Duisburg Fred ist  - 
aber dazu noch zu sagen wäre    -   ja ich bin nicht der Bergabfahrer, eher der Berg-auf fahrer - und ja  - wenn ich die Wahl habe mach ich das bei schönen Wetter - und nochmal ja - ich fahr wahrscheinlich ne ganz andere Klasse als du, (MTB Renen und Marathons) ! 
wie das ach so schöne und doch am Ende verregnete Rennen in Duisburg !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luigi1989 (16. August 2008)

Auch wer Marathon Rennen im schlamm fährt wird wohl feststellen müssen das eine V-Brake auf Abfahrten nicht gerade Spaß macht außer man hat eine gute Fahrtechnik
Scheibenbremsen sind und bleiben die Nr.1 an MTB´s.
Naja und in Duisburg braucht man ja auch kein MTB,leider!Komme mir vor als wenn ich dort eine CTF fahren würde,schade eigentlich.
Manche fuhren so langsam die "Treppe" hinunter wo sie eigentlich zu Fuß schneller wären
Aber wie jedes Jahr macht es dort trotzdem sau mäßig Spaß zu fahren.Vielleicht bis zum nächsten Jahr


----------



## exto (16. August 2008)

Dann könnten wir uns ja auf " Scheibenbremsen braucht nur die Fahrradwirtschaft - als inovative Überlebenstechnologie und alle Biker die nicht nur Rennen und Marathons im verregneten Duisburg fahren" einigen, oder? 

Und nein, mir ist nicht langweilig. Ich komme grad von ner netten 0 Höhenmeter-Biergartenrunde...


----------



## Re-spekt (16. August 2008)

können wir ! 
ich werd wahrscheinlich nie welche brauchen - 
aber vieleicht trotzdem mal welche haben wollen, und das ist genau das was die Fahrradwirtschaft will !    schönen Abend


----------



## apoptygma (16. August 2008)

Männer


----------



## Re-spekt (16. August 2008)

Mädchen - auch noch ne hübsche !!!!

und en gutes Rad hat se auch ! 

bestimmt bei Zee Aylienz ???


----------



## apoptygma (17. August 2008)

Re-spekt schrieb:


> Mädchen - auch noch ne hübsche !!!!
> 
> und en gutes Rad hat se auch !
> 
> bestimmt bei Zee Aylienz ???



 Danke für die "Blumen" 

Nee, die Truppe ist mir zwar bekannt, man fährt sich eben doch häufier übern Weg hier in der Ecke , aber bis dato hat mich das "Gruppenfieber" noch nicht so gepackt, was aber nix mit den Aylienz zu tun hat 

Bin, bis auf meinen liebgewonnenen Kai, meist allein unterwegs.

P.S.
Danke nochmal für die Beantwortung der Frage, warum die Info über die Uhrzeit der Herausnahme Wurzeltrail nun wichtig war (meine Mama hat immer gesacht "Kind, nicht doof gucken, fragen")


----------



## Aitschie (19. August 2008)

Bildeigentümer gesucht Guggst du

Ansonsten mir bitte alle Bilder vom Team 4185. Danke!!!


----------

